# Anglerboard.de und die Politik



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

Liebes Anglerboard- Team,

ich bin seit ein paar Jahren hier angemeldet. Ich fand das Anglerboard immer sehr informativ und habe mir hier einige Tipps geholt, nette Leute kennengelernt und war hier gerne online.

Was mich aber extrem stört, ist Eure Meinung zu Verbänden und Politik! Aus dem "stören" ist mittlerweile ein "auf den Keks gehen" geworden. Ihr habt Eure Feindbilder entdeckt oder entwickelt und diese werden immer nur angegriffen. "Immer nur druf!" Teilweise führt das zu unsachlichen Diskussionen, die Futter geben für alle Angelgegner. Ihr habt eine Verantwortung bei über 100.000 angemeldeten Usern (plus Gäste) und ich bin der Meinung, dass Ihr dieser Verantwortung nicht immer gerecht werdet. Medien - also auch das Internet und somit Anglerboard.de - sind gefährliche Waffen in Bezug der Meinungsbildung. Durch Eure einseitige Berichterstattung entsteht der Eindruck, dass alle - die nicht Eure Vorstellung des Angelns teilen -  nur negative Entscheidungen treffen. Das ist jedoch nicht der Fall. Da Ihr Euch jedoch auf verschiedene Verbände und Personen eingeschossen habt, könnt Ihr über Eure Gegner keine positiven Berichte veröffentlichen. Ihr rühmt Euch damit, dass jemand der hier persönlich nieder gemacht wurde, weil er nicht Eure Meinung vertritt, eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung gegen Euch verloren hat. Wenn es überhaupt zu einer Strafanzeige gegen Euch kommt, habt Ihr denn jemals darüber nachgedacht, auch Fehler gemacht zu haben oder über das Ziel hinausgeschossen zu sein? Ich persönlich würde das tun! Wenn ich mir die "Grundsätze der Redaktion" durchlese, erzeugt das lediglich ein müdes Lächeln auf meinem Gesicht. Das erinnert mich ein wenig an die Piratenpartei. Was ich vermisse, sind generelle Vorschläge zur Umsetzung. Mit Umsetzung meine ich u.a. die Durchführung, die Finanzierung sowie klare Studien über die Folgen Eurer Forderungen nach Umsetzung (z.B ungehinderten und unbürokratischen Zugang zum angeln für alle Bürger). Bei Eurem Grundsatz _"Wir fordern, dass __Vereine__ und Verbände die Interessen aller Angler zu wahren haben."_ kann ich auch nur lachen. Wer legt denn die Interessen *aller Angler* fest? Ihr? Sind Eure Grundsätze "die Welt des angelns"? Da gibt es das erste Problem. Wir (also Ihr und ich) werden nie auf einen Nenner kommen. Also kann Eure Forderung schon nicht mehr erfüllt werden. Zwischen Eurer Ansicht und meiner Vorstellung vom angeln liegen Welten. Ich möchte Ruhe am Gewässer haben, ein wenig von meinem Job abschalten können und wenn es gut läuft auch mal einen Fisch fangen. Wenn nicht, dann nicht. Wenn der Gesetzgeber hierfür eine Prüfung fordert, dann ist das eben so. In einem anderen Thraed wurde der Vergleich zwischen dem Führerschein und einem Fischerreischein in Frage gestellt. Ich stelle den Vergleich nicht in Frage. Warum? Weil beide der Gesetzgeber fordert. Beim Führerschein gibt es keine Diskussion über die Notwedigkeit, aber beim Fischereischein? Weil einige wenige meinen, die Natur sei weniger Wert als ein Menschenleben? Sehe ich nicht so! Beim Fsichereischein wird über die Natur am und im Wasser gelehrt. Seit vielen Jahren gehören Umweltfragen auch zur Führerscheinprüfung. Stellt Ihr das auch in Frage? Ihr fordert doch sogar "..._dass alle Angler sich in ihrem Tun gegenüber der Natur und der Kreatur respektvoll und mit Anstand verhalten."_ Wer brint das denn *allen* Bürgern bei? Der Unterricht vor der Fischereischeinprüfung stellt sicher, dass auch die, die nur vor dem Fernseher groß geworden sind, überhaupt erst den richtigen Umgang mit der Natur erlernen. Kinder aus Großstädten malen Kühe in lila...Wie sollen die die Natur respektieren? Schon mal im Umkreis von einem großen FastFoodrestaurant die Müllberge an den Strassen gesehen? Diese Menschen sollen ohne Unterricht den Zugang zu unseren Angelgewässern erhalten? Mir reicht schon der Müll, den meine (geprüften) Vereinskollegen hinterlassen. Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, wie diese Müllberge aussehen, wenn jeder überall und immer angeln darf? 

Ich glaub ich könnte noch stundenlang weiterschreiben, aber bringen würde es wahrscheinlich eh nichts, da Ihr in Eurer Meinung festgefahren seid. Widerspruch wird nicht geduldet. 

Wie ich eingangs schon schrieb, habt Ihr eine große Verantwortung. Und somit fordere ich Euch auf, dieser Verantwortung gerecht zu werden. Ich fordere Euch auf, zukünftig keine einseitige Berichtserstattung zu dulden oder gar selbst zu verantworten. Ich fordere Euch zu Fairness aus. Fairness wie wir es überall wünschen. Auch beim angeln. Springt über Euren Schatten und hebt auch positive Entscheidungen oder Handlungen Eurer Gegner hervor. Solltet Ihr das nicht schaffen, wird Euch das irgendwann einholen. Und es wäre Schade um diese Informationsquelle. Schade um dieses Medium. Denn ganz ehrlich, eigentlich bin ich gerne hier. Aber ohne diese einseitige Berichtserstattung und dem "Ihr steht über allen und allem" wäre es deutlich angenehmer.

Noch etwas zum Schluss: ich komme aus Schleswig-Holstein. Dort wo eines Eurer größten Feindbilder zu Hause ist. Wir haben viele tolle Gewässer und viele Angeltouristen. So falsch kann das alles doch nicht sein, was in Kiel entschieden wird, oder?

Ich habe fertig! |rolleyes


----------



## wilhelm (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

*Fisherbandit1000*

*Du schreibst mir aus der Seele#6#6.*

Gruß Wilhelm #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Ich habe vor dem Anglerboard die Truppe aus dem Norden und deren Einstellung kennengelernt. Danach dann erst die vom Anglerboard. Ich teile die Meinung vom Anglerboard voll und ganz. 

Und ich bin froh, das mal Jemand sich traut die Probleme anzusprechen. Gibt ja genug, die schon eingeschüchtert sind !!

Auch ich möchte beim Angeln meine Ruhe haben. Und vor allem möchte ich entscheiden, ob ich einen Fisch entnehme oder nicht.
Da ist aber besonders der eine Verband gegen und propagiert lediglich Angeln zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung und ist somit schonmal gegen alle Specimenhunter, die ohne das zurücksetzen (muss ja nichtmal hunderpro C&R sein) ihr Hobby selber abschaffen.

Weiterhin würde ich gerne Offizielle Gemeinschaftsfischen abhalten. Ist mit dem Verband aber nicht drin.

Dann möchte ich keine Leute haben, die sich Anmaßen mir erzählen zu wollen, welchen Besatz in welchen Größen ich in mein Gewässer Besetze.
Da is der Kochtopfangelverband nämlich grade auf dem Trichter, nurnoch untermaßige Fische zu besetzen. Toll bei den Kormoranpopulationen hier im Norden!

Und frech wird es dann, wenn man in Verbandsgewässern sich blöd anmachen lassen muss, wenn man da Anfüttert, während GuFi Angler die zig KG Blei und Plastikmüll versenken unbehelligt bleiben.

Ich stelle mir unter einem Anglerverband etwas vor, was sich für ALLE Angler einsetzt. Das tun die aktuellen aber nicht und mit der Fusion wirds noch schlimmer.

Wenn du, lieber TE grade das Angeln so praktizierst, wie der Verband es duldet, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich selber und alle Stipper, Karpfenangler, Barsch + Zander + Hecht Angler (die mal was zurücksetzen) tun das nämlich nicht!

Was würde wohl in Deutschland los sein, wenn der ADAC auf einmal gegen eine Autofirma und gegen SUV's z.B. agieren würde? Eben. Unverständnis wenn die eigene Vetretung/Lobby, DIE MAN AUCHNOCH BEZAHLT gegen einen arbeitet!


----------



## wilhelm (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Lieber Allrounder,
dann muss man(n) sich eben in entsprechender Form einbringen und versuchen was zu ändern, nur so funktioniert das in einer Demokratischen Gesellschaft, nur schimpfen tun alle was ändern das sollen dann die anderen / so agiert z.B. auch das Angelboard.
*Darum* schreibt der Themenersteller mir aus der Seele.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Lieber Allrounder27,

tja, das Du die Meinung vom Anglerboard teilst, kann man deutlich herauslesen. Du schreibst imer "*ich* will, *ich* möchte, wenn *ich* usw.". Also *Deine* Meinung. Und dann schreibst Du "*ALLE* Angler". Nein, nicht ALLE Angler, sondern nur "Du" und Deine Meinung zählt! Nur weil ein Verband oder eine Person nicht Deine Meinung vertritt, kann ich doch nicht alles schlecht reden und nur einseitig berichten, oder? Ich kann und darf Kritik üben und auch gerne kritisch hinterfragen, aber ich sollte immer und überall fair bleiben! Das habe ich gefordert. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass alles was der LSFV entscheidet meine Meinung wiederspiegelt, aber ich akzeptiere es. 

Im übrigen kann ich mich nicht nur hinstellen und fordern. Ich muss handeln. Mit handeln meine ich aber nicht eine Meinungsmache, sondern richtiges handeln. Aktiv werden und es besser machen.

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Sorry, wilhelm und bandit, wenn ihr schon die großen Worte mit Demokratie führt:
Dazu gehören auch die Medien als 4. Gewalt - das sind wir, das ist unser Job, und genau den machen wir:
Berichten, kommentieren, diskutieren (lassen)...

Und werden da nicht nachlassen - auch und gerade dann nicht, wenn ein einheitlicher Verband droht mit den jetzigen anglerfeindlichen Grundsätzen des VDSF..


----------



## wilhelm (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Berichten Ja.
Kommentieren Ja.
Diskutieren Ja.
Stimmungsmache *Nein.*
*Das ist euer Job.*

Aber ich Glaube du *Thomas*  kennst meine einstellung in dieser Beziehung? ( steht oben )

Darum nichts für ungut.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Ossipeter (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Wollen eigentlich alle das Gleiche, aber die Frage ist nur, wo finden wir dieses Paradies? Nirgends, denn das muss geschaffen werden und das sollte das Ziel sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Berichten, kommentieren, diskutieren (lassen)...


 
Das habe ich nicht kritisiert! Im Gegenteil: viele Beiträge sind informativ. Kritisiert habe ich Eure einseitige Berichterstattung. Ihr habt Eure "Feindbilder" und die werden niedergemacht. Warum gehst Du denn nicht auf meine Aussagen ein? Weil ich in meinen Punkten recht habe? Von Deinen natürlichen "Feindbildern" wird doch jedes Wort zerpflückt...Jede Aussage gerpüft und zerrissen...Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Ihr gezielt danach sucht. Wie gesagt, leider alles sehr einseitig und postive Dinge tauchen hier nicht auf. Und es gibt positive Entscheidungen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Natürlich auch Stimmungsmache gegen falsche Politik, falsche Verbände und falsche Funktionäre - so wie es Spiegelm, Stern, Bild etc, auch machen..

Mit allen legalen Mitteln..

Im Gegensatz zum geplanten neuen Verband sind unsere Standpunkte ja auch öffentlich, an Hand derer wir arbeiten und kommentieren..

Wenn die Verbände in sich zerstritten sind, und Funktionäre in ihrem K(r)ampf um Posten, Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten nicht mal ansatzweise an die Belange der Angler denken und zudem jede Diskussion unterbinden, ist das deren Sache..

Wir werden weiterhin über solches Verhalten berichten, das brandmarken und pfundweise Salz in jede Wunde schütten........



> Wie gesagt, leider alles sehr einseitig und postive Dinge tauchen hier nicht auf. Und es gibt positive Entscheidungen!


Wir haben x-fach den Verbänden angeboten, alle ihre Mitteilungen - selbstverständlich kostenlos - zu veröffentlichen...

Und wir loben ja auch positives, wenn wir was finden (auch was SH angeht - viel isses ja nunmal nicht. Da z. B. den Einsatz gegen die unsinnige Tourifischereigebühr...)


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Warum soll ich meine Zeit für etwas Aufwenden, wenn ich nur in Ruhe Angeln möchte? Ich will mir einfach von solchen Leuten nichts Vorschreiben und mich nicht belästigen lassen. 

Und das dann unser Interessenverband oft genug GEGEN die Angler agiert?

Da kann man dann auch nichtsmehr zu sagen.
Mich würden die Verbände und die Menschen dort auch nicht Interessieren. Ich würde sie nichtmal beachten. Jedoch kann es nicht sein, das die Leute da von den Anglern abkassieren und bezahlt werden, und nur für einen Teil der Angler "da sind".

Thomas hats genau richtig geschrieben, ihr wollt Demokratie aber greift die letzte verblieben Plattform (das Anglerboard) an, wo man nochmal seine Meinung schreiben kann und über Themen Diskutieren kann.

Ausserdem kann sich jeder in den Threads einbringen. Kann ja der Verband seine Stellung zu beziehen. Aber der eine oder andere Verbandspressesprecher schon bei kleinster Kritik im eigenen Forum Umfällt, ist das wohl nicht zu erwarten.

 @ willhelm, tur mir leid. Du hast nicht Verstanden wie Medien funktionieren.


----------



## Colophonius (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Thomas, dein "gegen falsche xyz" spricht Bände. Falsch ist bei Verbandsarbeit immer ein subjektives Empfinden.
Ich muss dem TE recht geben, dass manches, was vom AB-Team abgegeben wird, durchaus sehr einseitig erscheint. Und das nicht nur auf die Verbände bezogen. Ich lese die Berichte über die Verbände nur sporadisch, aber an einen positiven Bericht über den VdSF kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Nochmal zu den Medien. Jedes Medium hat seine Meinung. Bei Thomas und dem Anglerboardteam ist die Meinung klar. 

Allerdings ist ja auch für jeden, der die diversen Threads liesst klar nachzuvollziehen, WIESO das Team genau diese Meinung vertritt.

Damit ist das Anglerboard den etablierten Medien um längen voraus. 
Denn die anderen Medien versuchen ihre Meinungen (oder Meinungsvorgaben) grösstenteils unbewusst dem Leser aufzutraten. Der Spiegel wäre hier wohl das beste Beispiel.


----------



## Colophonius (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

@Allrounder:

Dieser Thread beweist doch eindeutig, dass die Meinung des AB-Teams NICHT klar nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Thomas, dein "gegen falsche xyz" spricht Bände. Falsch ist bei Verbandsarbeit immer ein subjektives Empfinden.
> Ich muss dem TE recht geben, dass manches, was vom AB-Team abgegeben wird, durchaus sehr einseitig erscheint. Und das nicht nur auf die Verbände bezogen. Ich lese die Berichte über die Verbände nur sporadisch, aber an einen positiven Bericht über den VdSF kann ich mich nicht erinnern.



Dann such doch tolle Aktionen von irgendwelchen Verbänden heraus und Stelle sie hier im Board vor. Dann kann sich ja jeder seine Meinung bilden.

Mag ja sein, das die Verbände hin und wieder was gutes tun, aber solange das große ganze...vorsichtig ausgedrückt Mist ist...nützt sowas ja auch nichts.

Ist dann wie die letzen beiden Diktaturen auf deutschen Boden. War nicht alles schlecht...aber zurückhaben möchte die auch keiner...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Abgesehen davon dass hier wieder Team (im Forum die Mods) und Redaktion durcheinander gewürfelt werden (ich erklärs aber nicht nochmal>> Suchfunktion..) freut mich die Diskussion..

Weil es zeigt, dass es wirkt............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Thomas, tja, die von Dir genannten Blätter berichten aber bei Zeiten auch über positive Dinge Ihrer Feindbilder! Das ist der Unterschied zu Euch.

Eure Standpunkte sind öffentlich, das stimmt. Aber ein paar Grundsätze aufzuschreiben und keine aktive Umsetzung zu betreiben (oder diese nicht öffentlich aufzuzeigen...) macht unser Hobby nicht besser!

Naja, und zerstrittene Funktionäre, Eitelkeiten usw. zu bekämpfen- das wird wohl nix! Das nennt man Politik...Das gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Selbst wenn einer von denen geht, kommt der nächste! Oder glaubst Du, dass Berlin eine Ausnahme ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Es gibt für uns als Medium für Angler nicht positives zu berichten über Organisationen, die Angler öffentlich als Gefahr darstellen  - egal ob die vorne ein P..., ein V... oder ein D.. stehen haben...


----------



## ivo (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Lieber Allrounder,
> dann muss man(n) sich eben in entsprechender Form einbringen und versuchen was zu ändern, nur so funktioniert das in einer Demokratischen Gesellschaft, nur schimpfen tun alle was ändern das sollen dann die anderen / so agiert z.B. auch das Angelboard.
> *Darum* schreibt der Themenersteller mir aus der Seele.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm



Bitte mach doch das von dir geforderte Einbringen vor, bevor du andere versuchst zu belehren. 

Wer es macht, wird sehr schnell merken was "Demokratie" in einem Verband bedeuten kann. Mangels Alternativen, die auch noch als alternativlos dargestellt werden existiert real meist nur eine Meinung.... Es ist keine große Leistung, wenn ein Verband mit mehr als 30.000 Mitgliedern es nicht mal schafft, bei Wahlen zum Präsidium mehr als einen Bewerber pro Amt aufzustellen. Was Verbandsvertreter von Demokratie halten kann man hier nachlesen, erinnert sei da nur an die Ausführungen des Herrn Brillowski...


----------



## Wegberger (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hallo,

mal eine unbedarfte Frage :

Ist es den Pressesprechern oder Funktionären der Verbände vom AB aus hier verboten, zu schreiben?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt für uns als Medium für Angler nicht positives zu berichten über Organisationen, die Angler öffentlich als Gefahr darstellen - egal ob die vorne ein P..., ein V... oder ein D.. stehen haben...


 
Mit dieser Aussage stimmst Du mir und meinem ersten Beitrag uneingeschränkt zu. Was auch bedeutet, dass Du bzw. Ihr Eurer Verantwortung der ehrlichen Berichtserstattung nicht nachkommt! Einseitige Berichtserstattung kann niemals ehrlich sein...


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas, tja, die von Dir genannten Blätter berichten aber bei Zeiten auch über positive Dinge Ihrer Feindbilder! Das ist der Unterschied zu Euch.
> 
> Eure Standpunkte sind öffentlich, das stimmt. Aber ein paar Grundsätze aufzuschreiben und keine aktive Umsetzung zu betreiben (oder diese nicht öffentlich aufzuzeigen...) macht unser Hobby nicht besser!
> 
> Naja, und zerstrittene Funktionäre, Eitelkeiten usw. zu bekämpfen- das wird wohl nix! Das nennt man Politik...Das gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Selbst wenn einer von denen geht, kommt der nächste! Oder glaubst Du, dass Berlin eine Ausnahme ist?



Der Spiegel hatte Franz-Josef Strauss als Feindbild. Such mal nen positiven Bericht über ihr heraus #q

Zu deinem letzten Absatz, dann könnte man auch gleich die Strafverfolgung aufgeben. Es kommen sowieso neue Mörder und Vergewaltiger. Warum also die jetzigen zur Rechenschaft ziehen? Aufgeben ist also deine Devise? Und dann? Als nächstes Nachtangelverbot oder Anfütterverbot im Norden?#q

Ausserdem sollte ein Verband immer noch das große ganze (uns, die Angler) vor Augen haben. Aber wenn das nebensächlich wird, weil man nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist. Das kann es doch auchnicht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Ist es den Pressesprechern oder Funktionären der Verbände vom AB aus hier verboten, zu schreiben?


Wir haben mehrfach, sowohl öffentlich wie per Mail an jeden Landes- und Bundesverband angeboten, dass diese hier alles unzensiert veröffentlichen oder durch uns veröffentlichen lassen können:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine unbedarfte Frage :
> 
> ...


 
Würdest Du das an deren Stelle tun? Ich nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



ivo schrieb:


> Bitte mach doch das von dir geforderte Einbringen vor, bevor du andere versuchst zu belehren.
> 
> Wer es macht, wird sehr schnell merken was "Demokratie" in einem Verband bedeuten kann. Mangels Alternativen, die auch noch als alternativlos dargestellt werden existiert real meist nur eine Meinung.... Es ist keine große Leistung, wenn ein Verband mit mehr als 30.000 Mitgliedern es nicht mal schafft, bei Wahlen zum Präsidium mehr als einen Bewerber pro Amt aufzustellen. Was Verbandsvertreter von Demokratie halten kann man hier nachlesen, erinnert sei da nur an die Ausführungen des Herrn Brillowski...



Danke Ivo!

Das Einbringen hatte ich mehr oder weniger schon versucht. Kannst du aber vergessen. Wenn sich hier Jemand Meinungshoheit zuspricht, dann sind das die Verbände. Jegliche andere Ansichten werden angegriffen.

Das passt zu meiner Lebensauffassung, Niemanden anderen zu stören/belästigen, allerdings das gleiche Recht auch für sich zu beanspruchen, nicht zusammen.


----------



## Wegberger (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hallo,



> Würdest Du das an deren Stelle tun? Ich nicht.



Mit der Überzeugung im Recht zu sein und diese Überzeugung auch vertreten zu wollen - aber sicher ! 

Einer Seite Einseitigkeit vorzuwerfen , wenn die andere Seite sich verweigert .... ist auch einseitig|wavey:

LG
Wegberger


----------



## wilhelm (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



ivo schrieb:


> Bitte mach doch das von dir geforderte Einbringen vor, bevor du andere versuchst zu belehren.
> 
> Wer es macht, wird sehr schnell merken was "Demokratie" in einem Verband bedeuten kann. Mangels Alternativen, die auch noch als alternativlos dargestellt werden existiert real meist nur eine Meinung.... Es ist keine große Leistung, wenn ein Verband mit mehr als 30.000 Mitgliedern es nicht mal schafft, bei Wahlen zum Präsidium mehr als einen Bewerber pro Amt aufzustellen. Was Verbandsvertreter von Demokratie halten kann man hier nachlesen, erinnert sei da nur an die Ausführungen des Herrn Brillowski...


 
Wie kommst du dazu mit zu unterstellen ich wäre nicht aktiv?#q
Im gegensatz zu vielen bin ich sehr wohl in verschiedenen Vereinen und auch Politischen Verbänden aktiv, aber das tut hier  nichts, aber auch ja nichts zur Sache. Ich habe lediglich auf Fragestellungen verschiedener Boardis geantwortet und nichts weiter.

Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Mit der Überzeugung im Recht zu sein und diese Überzeugung auch vertreten zu wollen - aber sicher !


Da dürfte das Problem liegen - wer sich wie die Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre nur mit sich selber und den Verbandsinteressen statt mit den Anglern beschäftigt, wird sich - wie seit langem zu sehen - nicht nur intern keiner Diskussion stellen...

Die Hinterzimmermauschelei um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit der augenblicklichen Postenschieberei und Suche nach Präsidenten, die den Scheixx noch mitmachen, spricht da Bände..........


Ebenso, dass in dieser Geschichte keinerlei angelpolitische Zielsetzung diskutiert, geschweige denn festgeschrieben wurde...

Tarnen und täuschen halt...........


----------



## smithie (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

ich hatte hier einen langen Text geschrieben mit Beispielen von positiven Verbandsaktionen, zum Thema, warum Leute lieber meckern als sich einzubringen.

Aber in der Zeit wo ich getippt habe, ist die Diskussion hier gerade wieder in die gleiche, stereotype Kreisdiskussion gelaufen, dass ich es wieder gelöscht habe.

Wozu über solch ein Thema diskutieren, wenn keiner bereit ist, sich einen mm zu bewegen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dazu mit zu unterstellen ich wäre nicht aktiv?#q
> Im gegensatz zu vielen bin ich sehr wohl in verschiedenen Vereinen und auch Politischen Verbänden aktiv, aber das tut hier  nichts, aber auch ja nichts zur Sache. Ich habe lediglich auf Fragestellungen verschiedener Boardis geantwortet und nichts weiter.
> 
> Wilhelm



Und ich hatte bei deinem belehrenden Post schon so ein komisches Gefühl. :q:q:q

Das scheint bei Verbandsmenschen wohl einfach dazuzugehören, das man andere Leute erstmal belehren muss.

Tut mir leid, aber so eine Attitüde finde ich echt widerlich!
Das kann ich nicht anderes ausdrücken...


----------



## Colophonius (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Das "Kompliment" gebe ich gerne "zurück"...


----------



## Wegberger (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hallo,

manchmal kommen einem ja solche Gedanken....

Ich würde jetzt versuchen, ein vermeidlichen Gegner, wie ein Forum jetzt gezielt zu schwächen ..... einfach auf der emotionalen Ebene mal Störsender starten und dann schauen

Schon interessant welche Gedankenspiele einem so kommen....


----------



## wilhelm (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Werter Allrounder,Und ich habe es nicht nötig mich hier durch " SIE" persönlich angreifen zu lassen, noch mich in irgend einer weise zu verteiligen also somit tu was du nicht lassen kannst und ansonsten........
Übigens bin ich kein Verbandsmensch sie lustiger.
bin raus hier


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Spiegel hatte Franz-Josef Strauss als Feindbild. Such mal nen positiven Bericht über ihr heraus #q


 Die gab es bis zum Verwürfnis zwischen FJS und R. Augstein...Und auch danach wurden Dinge positiv dargestellt. Wenn auch immer die Affären im Vordergrund standen.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zu deinem letzten Absatz, dann könnte man auch gleich die Strafverfolgung aufgeben. Es kommen sowieso neue Mörder und Vergewaltiger. Warum also die jetzigen zur Rechenschaft ziehen?


 Das ist so etwas von platt und abwegig, dass es sich nicht lohnt näher darauf einzugehen. In diesem Zusammenhang sogar eine Frechheit! 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aufgeben ist also deine Devise?


 Im Leben nicht, allerdings habe ich Prioritäten im Leben. Ich verschwende meine Zeit nicht mit sinnlosen Dingen. Zeit für die ich andere schöne Dinge tun kann. Sinnlose Dinge sind in diesem Zusammenhang alle Dinge, die ich akzeptieren kann und wenn auch nur als kompromiss. Das habe ich in den letzten Jahren gelernt. Dazu muss man mich allerdings besser kennen, um die Hintergründe zu verstehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> manchmal kommen einem ja solche Gedanken....
> 
> ...


 
Drehst Du Dich auf der Strasse alle 2 Sekunden um und guckst ob Du verfolgt wirst...???? #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Hallo,
> 
> manchmal kommen einem ja solche Gedanken....
> 
> ...


In fast jeder Diskussion um Verbände gibt es Verbands(ange)hörige, die das immer wieder versuchen, über das Anglerboard, seine Red. und deren Tun zu diskutieren um vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken..

Sind wir gewohnt, kriegen wir geregelt..

Ich finde es daher wirklich und ehrlich gut, dass es dieses Thema hier gibt, wohin wir zukünftig  dann solche Beiträge einfach verschieben können..

Wir machen das zu lange, um uns von sowas beeinträchtigen zu lassen, keine Panik..

Wir bleiben dran..................


----------



## Wegberger (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hallo,



> Drehst Du Dich auf der Strasse alle 2 Sekunden um und guckst ob Du verfolgt wirst...????



Aber sicher nicht .... scheinbar aber einige Verbandfunktionäre, und scheinbar wohl berechtigt, wenn man sich das alles so anschaut.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Im Leben nicht, allerdings habe ich Prioritäten im Leben. Ich verschwende meine Zeit nicht mit sinnlosen Dingen. Zeit für die ich andere schöne Dinge tun kann. Sinnlose Dinge sind in diesem Zusammenhang alle Dinge, die ich akzeptieren kann und wenn auch nur als kompromiss. Das habe ich in den letzten Jahren gelernt. Dazu muss man mich allerdings besser kennen, um die Hintergründe zu verstehen.



Ist dein gutes Recht, in deiner Zeit das zu tun, was du möchtest. Und anscheinend angelst du ja so, wie es der Verband gerne hätte, denn wenn du das nicht tun würdest, dann hättest du eine andere Meinung.

Ich möchte ebenfalls in meiner Freizeit so angeln wie ich das möchte. Und wenn der Angelverband etwas dagegen hat, das ich mit ein bisschen Stippfutter ein paar Rotfedern fange und die dann zurücksetzte, dann vertreten die mich schonmal nicht und ich finde es von seiten eines Anglerverbandes auch mehr als armselig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Das ist echt arm, dass ein (sachlicher) Kritiker des Admin sofort als "Verbandsspitzel" tituliert wird! Ohne Worte...#q

Lieber Thomas,

ich bin kein Funktionär und bin auch nicht in irgendwelchen Verbänden tätig (zumindest nicht im anglerischen Bereich). Ich bin einfach nur ein Angler, der seine Meinung mal loswerden wollte. Des Weiteren wollte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Eure öffentliche einseitige Berichterstattung uns Anglern nicht hilft, sondern eher schadet. Eines Tages werdet Ihr das schon merken. Mit manchen Themen sollte man in der Öffentlichkeit sensibler umgehen. Auch die Feinde der Angler lesen mit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Ich weiss, dass Verbandsfunktionäre mitlesen, keine Panik..


----------



## Wegberger (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hallo,



> Das ist echt arm, dass ein (sachlicher) Kritiker des Admin sofort als "Verbandsspitzel" tituliert wird!


Tja jeder zieht sich den Schuh an ......

Ich finde es toll, dass hier diskutiert wird und das auch noch öffentlich in einer durchaus dem AB ja auch kritischen Coleur. Denke auch nicht das der Thread morgen verschwunden ist oder dir Nachteile durch deine Meinung entstehen.

Gerne würde ich jetzt ja wissen, ob du mit der gleichen Herangehensweise für Offenheit und Klarheit über deinen Verein die Kommunikation des Verbandes eingefordert hast?

Ich sehe es halt so, dass die Schräglage nicht durch das AB sondern die Verweigerungshaltung zur offenen und fairen Kommunikation der Verbände zu verantworten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Denke auch nicht das der Thread morgen verschwunden ist oder dir Nachteile durch deine Meinung entstehen.


Mit Sicherheit weder das eine noch das andere - wir sind ein Medium, kein Verband...

Und ich hab ja schon geschrieben dass ich es toll finde, dass das Thema aufgemacht wurde..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...............Was ich vermisse, sind generelle Vorschläge zur Umsetzung. Mit Umsetzung meine ich u.a. die Durchführung, die Finanzierung sowie klare Studien über die Folgen Eurer Forderungen nach Umsetzung (z.B ungehinderten und unbürokratischen Zugang zum angeln für alle Bürger). Bei Eurem Grundsatz _"Wir fordern, dass __Vereine__ und Verbände die Interessen aller Angler zu wahren haben."_ kann ich auch nur lachen. Wer legt denn die Interessen *aller Angler* fest? ............................



Wenn man in seiner kleinen Welt gefangen ist, kann es schwer bis unmöglich sein über den Horizont hinaus zu blicken.
Und in einer Gesellschaft, in der sich jeder selbst der nächste ist, in der Besitzstände mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigt werden, in der jede Gruppe ihre eigene Ideologie und Moral als für alles und jedes gültig zu erklären versucht, stehen wir auf schwerem Posten. Das ist uns klar.

Hättest Du unsere Beiträge nicht nur gelesen, sondern auch versucht zu verstehen, was unsere Absichten sind, dann hättest Du Dir diesen Thread ersparen können. 

Weil es mir zu viel ist, und alles zudem schon dutzendmal erklärt wurde, nehme ich nur mal kurz Stellung zu oben zitiertem Absatz, denn das ist der Kern all unserer Forderungen.


Es liegt im Interesse jedes einzelnen Anglers, und somit *aller* Angler, dass jeder einzelne von uns sein Hobby so ausüben kann, wie er es gerne möchte.

Wie er möchte, jedoch gedeckelt von Gesetzen und Regeln, die das Allgemeininteresse der Angler - nämlich Gewässer und Fischbestände - schützen. Alles andere unter der Führung bestehender Bundesgesetze wie Tier- und Naturschutzgesetz, ohne daraus abgeleitete Interpretations-Fischereigesetze.

Ausgeübt *mit !!!* Fischereischein, jedoch *ohne* unsinnige und  heuchlerische pro forma Prüfung. 

Im Grunde so, wie es Jahrzehntelang, bis in die 80er, in ganz Deutschland wunderbar funktioniert hat. 

Und dazu kann *jeder* Fischereirechtinhaber, gleich ob Verband, Verein oder Privatperson, für *seine* Gewässer, für seine Gruppierung, für *seine* Mitglieder oder Gastangler seine eigenen Regeln aufstellen, solange diese nicht geltendem Recht widersprechen. 

Jedoch spreche ich *jedem* das Recht ab, über *mein* Gewässer, meine Regeln zu entscheiden, solange ich mich dabei bestehendem geltendem Recht unterwerfe.

Und *niemand* hat das Recht, neue Gesetze zu konstruieren um *mich* zu zwingen *seiner* Ideologie oder Moral zu folgen, die derjenige für *seine *Gewässer und Mitglieder für richtig erachtet. 


Und daraus folgt zwingend, dass Verbände, die ja nun mal allein ob ihrer Existenz bei der Gesetzgebung gehört werden müssen, *kein* Recht haben Einschränkungen und Zwänge zu fordern, die sie ja problemlos für Ihre Gewässer und Mitglieder festlegen können, die aber - so sie sich denn durchsetzen können - die weitaus größere Zahl nicht organisierter Angler negativ betreffen. 

Und weil Verbände genau das tun, werden wir sie mit allen legalen Mitteln bis aufs Blut bekämpfen, solange dort nicht Umdenken und Einsicht einkehrt. 

Wir haben vor langer Zeit, freundlich, offen und ehrlich die Hand gereicht. Die Verbände haben hineingespuckt. Jetzt müssen die die Hand reichen. Und wenn das offen und ehrlich geschieht, werden wir sie annehmen. 

Vorher gibt es von unserer Seite keine Sekunde Ruhe.


----------



## Jose (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

offensichtlich mögen wir das AB, sonst würden wir uns nicht so ereifern. also lasst uns das als ABler machen.
aber die eine oder andere auch durchaus angesäuerte anmerkung möchte ich doch schon los werden



wilhelm schrieb:


> ...nur schimpfen tun alle was ändern das sollen dann die anderen / so agiert z.B. auch das Angelboard...





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Im übrigen kann ich mich nicht nur hinstellen und fordern. Ich muss handeln. Mit handeln meine ich aber nicht eine Meinungsmache, sondern richtiges handeln. Aktiv werden und es besser machen.
> In diesem Sinne!


in diesem (un)sinne:
man muss also erst eine lösung haben, bevor man ein problem benennt?
wieso: ich bin kein funktionär, ich muss keine lösungen anbieten (wie 'ihr' eben auch nicht macht: ihr kritisiert nur.)




wilhelm schrieb:


> ...Das ist euer Job...


das ist besonders schön: es wird dekrektiert, was 'unser job' ist. mehr davon, jawoll ja! (failure strammstehen)



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Ihr gezielt danach sucht. Wie gesagt, leider alles sehr einseitig und postive Dinge tauchen hier nicht auf. ...


gesucht werden muss da gar nix, springt ins auge, so man die nicht schließt. was die einseitigkeit angeht, naja, stimmt zwangsläufig: gäb es positives zu berichten...
gib mir einen tipp: wo finde ich bei den verbänden was übers AB? 



Colophonius schrieb:


> ...aber an einen positiven Bericht über den VdSF kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


siehe oben: hilf mir: was positives gäbe es zu berichten, wo berichten die positiv übers AB? wo nehmen die das AB öffentlich eigentlich wahr (außer in öffentlichen verhandlungen?)



Wegberger schrieb:


> ...Ist es den Pressesprechern oder Funktionären der Verbände vom AB aus hier verboten, zu schreiben?



nein. 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Würdest Du das an deren Stelle tun? Ich nicht.



dafür tust du das als ABler. warum eigentlich?



wilhelm schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dazu mit zu unterstellen ich wäre nicht aktiv?
> Im gegensatz zu vielen bin ich sehr wohl in verschiedenen Vereinen und auch Politischen Verbänden aktiv, aber das tut hier nichts...


toll, wie du dich einbringst, respekt. das das hier nichts tut, das stelle ich als freier, vereins-, ergo verbandsunabhängiger  angler aufs schärfste in frage.
ich will und brauche keine zusätzlichen zwangsmitgliedschaften, euer engagement in den verbänden - ich empfinde das nach all den jahren und mit der attitüde, wie das prononciert wird, als konkrete bedrohung für mich als freien angler. und ich brauche keinen verband, der mich als vereinsfreien angler noch nicht mal als angler wahrnimmt.

das AB nimmt mich wahr.

und das ist der unterschied, den zu begreifen wohl schwer fällt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Ich möchte hier noch einmal ein wenig mehr meine Beweggründe für diesen Thread erläutern. 

Viele haben noch nicht verstanden, wie Politik funktioniert. In der Politik ist alles ein Geben und Nehmen. So auch bei den Funktionären unserer Verbände. Wir haben viele Gegner (Umweltaktivisten etc.). Die können uns bedrohlich werden. Die Verbände haben mittlerweile realisiert, dass wir uns mit den Gegnern arrangieren müssen und teilweise deren Forderungen (teilweise!) umsetzen müssen. Dass sind notwendige, aber leider für uns auch häufig unangenehme und unpopuläre Entscheidungen. Es hilft uns aber letztendlich allen, relativ uneingeschränkt unserem Hobby nachzugehen.

Fakt ist doch, dass wir mit den Ressourcen aus der Natur verantwortungsvoll umgehen müssen. Das tun nicht alle und so muss man dem Verbrauch dieser Ressourcen mit Gesetzen und Verordnungen entgegenwirken. Wie würde unsere Welt ohne diese Verodnungen aussehen? Wieviele Fische hätten wir ohne Verbandsarbeit? Ich glaube nicht, dass insbesondere hier im Land zwischen den Meeren die Meerforelle ohne Verbandsarbeit ein Angelfisch geworden wäre, oder?

Das ist doch wie beim autofahren. Innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften gilt 50 Km/h. Und die meisten fahren 60 Km/h oder schneller. Das wird beim Erlaß der Vorschrift berücksichtigt. 50 Km/h galt auch schon vor 30 Jahren, obwohl die Fahrzeuge technisch immer besser wurden. Durch Fahrerassistenzsysteme sind die Bremswege immer kürzer geworden. Trotzdem gilt weiterhin 50 Km/h. Weil es uns hilft und die Strassen sicherer macht. Es schützt auch unsere Umwelt. Somit kommen wir den "Autogegnern" entgegen und die geben Ruhe. Das nennt man Kompromiss. Dafür dürfen wir auf unseren Autobahen noch Gas geben. So ist das beim angeln doch auch. Es werden Kompromisse vereinbart. Wir dürfen (wenn auch eingeschränkt) angeln. Aber wir dürfen es (noch). Das würde sich ändern, wenn die geforderten Grundsätze der Redaktion umgesetzt werden würden. Wetten? Dann wären unsere Ressourcen bedroht. Das wäre unser Ende. Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, wenn Ihr die Durchsetzung Eurer persönlichen Interessen fordert? Wir haben alle eine Verantwortung gegenüber der Natur. Da muss jeder auch mal zurückstecken können und seine persönlichen Interesse hintenanstellen. Das ist im Interesse aller Angler.  Mal schauen, wenn die Aktivisten wieder lauter schreien und wir noch mehr Auflagen bekommen, was Ihr dann schreibt und meckert. Auch Zurückhaltung will gelernt sein. Manchmal ist weniger auch mehr!


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Guten Tag,

diese Diskussion ist schon interessant. Einige Aspekte lassen sich leicht begründen. Es gibt keinen Grund, dass die Verbände in diesem Board irgendetwas veröffentlichen. Dazu haben sie ihre eigenen Organe z.B. Foren, Internetauftritte oder Magazine in denen sie das tun können, wenn sie wollen. Wenn sie nicht wollen, dann können sie es auch lassen.

In irgendeinem der vorangegangenen Postings habe ich etwas von "4. Gewalt" gelesen. Damit war wohl gemeint, dass die "Redaktion" des Anglerboards sich als Pressemedium betrachtet, dass die Anglerschaft in irgendeinerweise informiert, investigativ arbeitet, aber auch durch Kommentare meinungsbildend wirkt.



> Natürlich auch Stimmungsmache gegen falsche  Politik, falsche Verbände und falsche Funktionäre - so wie es Spiegelm,  Stern, Bild etc, auch machen..


Der Vergleich insbesondere mit dem Magazin "Der Spiegel" ist interessant, auch und gerade in Bezug auf FJS. Im Gegensatz zum Anglerboard ist im Spiegel eine klare Trennung von "berichten" - informieren, "kommentieren" - meinungsbildend immer ausdrücklich angezeigt. Der Spiegel kann Vorwürfe gegen Personen, Parteien und Institutionen grundsätzlich immer belegen, die Anglerboardredakteure belegen so gut wie nie irgendetwas, sondern spekulieren in ihrer eigenen Logik wild in der Gegend herum.



> Mit allen legalen Mitteln..



Die Meinungsfreiheit und die Pressefreiheit sind aus gutem Grund in Deutschland im Grundgesetz implementiert. Das ist gut so und deswegen gibt es in diesen Bereichen nur wenige Einschränkungen.

Um Mißbrauch zu vermeiden, hat sich der Deutsche Presserat einen Kodex von Regeln auferlegt, an den sich Journalisten mehr oder weniger halten sollten. Die Redakteure von der Regenbogenpresse machen das eher nicht, seriöse Berichterstattung orientiert sich allerdings schon am Deutschen Pressekodex.

Ob die Redaktion des Anglerboards den Anforderungen des Deutschen Presserats genügt, ob sie Merkmale der sogenannten 4. Gewalt im Staat darstellt oder nicht, darüber kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen, wenn er die Anforderungen an die seriöse Presse (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressekodex) mit der tatsächlichen Schreiberei hier auf dieser Internetplattform vergleicht.

Vielleicht gehört zur Ausbildung eines seriösen Journalisten mehr dazu, als zweimal von einer Angelmesse berichtet zu haben, der deutschen Sprache halbwegs mächtig zu sein und einen Presseausweis zu besitzen.

Es ist schade, das ein eigentlich hochwichtiges Thema - die Modernisierung unserer Verbände, die Anpassung der Angelei an veränderte Rahmenbedingungen, die Angleichung der Zugänge zum Angeln an unsere europäischen Nachbarn - nicht seriöser vermittelt und vertreten wird. 

Grüße Aegir


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Ich sehe es halt so, dass die Schräglage nicht durch das AB sondern die Verweigerungshaltung zur offenen und fairen Kommunikation der Verbände zu verantworten ist.



Hast gepostet, während ich meinen Beitrag geschrieben habe. Wie ich dort zum Schluß angemerkt habe, hast Du das genau richtig erkannt. 

Sachliche Kritik und kritische Fragen waren unerwünscht und wir wurden aufs heftigste angegangen. 

Wir hätten natürlich auch so agieren können, dass wir auf jeder verbandsseite in der Linkliste stehen. Das hätte dem Forum sicher nicht zum Nachteil gereicht.

*Und darum auch mal meinen Respekt an die Betreiber des Boards, dass sie nicht locker lassen, obwohl das sicher nicht förderlich für das Forum ist. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Auch der Aegir begreift nicht, dass die Berichterstattung auf Anglerpraxis.de stattfindet, die Diskussion darüber hier..
Auch das wurde schon zigmal geschrieben (>>>Suchfunktion nutzen)..

Auch das wird von Verbands(ange)hörigen immer wieder geflissentlich unterschlagen.

Hier mal so kurz aus dem Magazin zur Fusion:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2010/fusion-der-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april2010/standpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/wer-ist-dafuer-oder-dagegen-fusion-dav-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...dpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion-teil-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2010/an-alle-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-omerta-oder-doch-lieber-drueber-reden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inlich-und-wieder-grosse-chance-vergeben.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ng-einverleiben-oder-bessere-alternative.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2010/offener-brief-an-die-verbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-unseren-offenen-brief-an-die-verbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/neue-fragen-zur-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...esst-der-vdsf-die-fusion-bewusst-platzen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tworten-auf-unsere-nachfragen-zur-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-oder-denn-sie-wissen-nicht-was-sie-tun.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-eine-bedrohte-art-der-deutsche-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/angler-und-ihre-vertretung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tretbar-ist-einen-neuen-verband-gruenden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...erbaende-und-praesidenten-und-hoffmann-v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ion-hallo-zukunft-tschuess-vergangenheit.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-kaempft-weiter-gegen-einheit-der-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...nde-an-alle-angelvereine-und-alle-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/vdsf-und-die-fusion-die-naechste-schote.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2011/angler-eine-wohltat-fuer-deutschland.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...s-dav-auf-das-gespraechsangebot-des-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-mohnert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oder-selters-ein-weiterer-offener-brief.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-und-demokratieverstaendnis.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kurze-geschichte-der-scheiternden-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-fusion-expraesident-schreibt-klartext.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/die-fusion-vdsf-bleibt-stur.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2011/kommentar-zur-initiative-pro-dafv.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-anarchie-oder-freiheit-in-verantwortung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...isch-bedingungsloser-uebertritt-zum-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...fache-weg-zu-einem-einheitlichen-verband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...terstuetzung-einer-zielfuehrenden-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-landesverbandes-saechsischer-angler-e.v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sident-redet-klartext-fusionsfundstuecke.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lieber-greenpeace-als-vdsf-dafv-oder-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...einsame-erklaerung-markstein-und-mohnert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inhalt-der-geplanten-uebernahme-des-da-v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...er-die-kommunikation-mit-vdsf-verbaenden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...olle-des-herrn-mohnert-bei-der-vdsf-gmbh.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-teil-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...den-verbandspraesidenten-aus-der-zukunft.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...brief-an-alle-verbaende-und-funktionaere.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...stem-peter-mohnert-anzeigen-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...praesident-peter-mohnert-zeigt-angler-an.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-dav-zu-den-verhandlungen-mit-dem-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/dezember-2011/fragen-an-die-vdsf-landesverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-totengraeber-des-angelns-in-deutschland.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-nach-den-versammlungen-bei-vdsf-und-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ion-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt-wehren-sich.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-den-lavb-dav-landesverband-brandenburg.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...guenther-zur-fusion-endspurt-rueckwaerts.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/erstklassige-verbands-und-lobbyarbeit.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rband-zur-uebernahme-des-dav-in-den-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rband-zur-uebernahme-des-dav-in-den-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/am-haken-praesidenten.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2012/thema-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-und-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...spille-fuer-dav-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/am-haken-praesidenten-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-vdsf-vizepraesidenten-sittliche-unreife.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...arksteins-schmierentheater-naechster-akt.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/deutscher-anglerverband-ruhe-in-frieden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...aatsanwalt-mit-strafanzeige-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/dav-bund-laesst-keine-journalisten-zu.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-welche-seite-schlagen-sich-die-laender.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2012/fusion-endgueltig-gescheitert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...er-bald-keine-mitglieder-mehr-im-verband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...omas-guenther-zum-schreiben-von-pro-dafv.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...des-dav-gedanken-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...huss-ein-kommentar-von-thomas-finkbeiner.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ss-ein-kommentar-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ss-ein-kommentar-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...de-vdsf-verliert-groessten-landesverband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-landesverband-bayern-kuendigt-beim-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...egen-anglerfreundliche-gesetzesumsetzung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...verraeter-im-dav-brandenburg-und-sachsen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...att-anglerfusion-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-durch-spaltung-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/aktuelle-verbands-und-fusionsdiskussionen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/dav-die-angler-vergessen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-wegweisend.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-praesident-mohnert-ausgebootet.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-zuenglein-an-der-waage.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-praesidiumsgegner-werden-immer-staerker.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/dav-verbandsausschuss-aktuelle-infos.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...usion-nach-dem-fischereitag-in-papenburg.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Jose schrieb:


> man muss also erst eine lösung haben, bevor man ein problem benennt?


 Das wäre hilfreich! Wenn ich denke etwas besser zu wissen, sollte ich es auch aufzeigen.




Jose schrieb:


> wieso: ich bin kein funktionär, ich muss keine lösungen anbieten (wie 'ihr' eben auch nicht macht: ihr kritisiert nur.)


 
Dann solltest Du schweigen! Ich habe doch meine Forderung aufgezeigt: *Fairen Umgang und keine einseitige Berichtserstattung!* Augen auf beim Lesen...





Jose schrieb:


> gib mir einen tipp: wo finde ich bei den verbänden was übers AB?


 Ein Verband soll Werbung für ein gewerbliches Forum machen????? Ne, ist klar...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Ein Verband soll Werbung für ein gewerbliches Forum machen????? Ne, ist klar...


Bloss nicht, lass bloss stecken ;-)))))

Solange wir noch angezeigt werden von denen, nehmen sie uns noch ernst - würden sie uns loben, müssten wir uns anfangen Gedanken machen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der Aegir begreift nicht, dass die Berichterstattung auf Anglerpraxis.de stattfindet, die Diskussion darüber hier..
> Auch das wurde schon zigmal geschrieben (>>>Suchfunktion nutzen)..
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...usion-nach-dem-fischereitag-in-papenburg.html




Man muss faiererweise auch dazusagen, dass wir ja von Anfang an und permanent bei der Sache sind.

Vielen, insbesondere diejenigen die erst nach der völligen Kommunikationsverweigerung durch die Verbände hier mitgelesen haben, kann das schon ein schräges Bild vermitteln.

Aber wir können den Diskutanten hier nunmal nicht die Last der lückenlosen Zurückverfolgung dieses gesamten Themas abnehmen. 

Ebensowenig können jüngere Semester oder später zum angeln gekommende die Entwicklung der Angelfischerei hinsichtlich des Wirkens der Verbände seit den 80ern richtig nachvollziehen. 

Diejenigen wurden in einen Status hineingeboren, bzw. sind eingestiegen, den sie da als "normal" empfinden.
Wie schön es früher, vor der Herrschaft der Verbände war, wissen sie nicht.


----------



## Jose (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> diese Diskussion ist schon interessant. ...
> Grüße Aegir



Aegir, danke für den exkurs in die pressewelt.
nimm aber bitte zur kenntnis:
das AB hier ist ein FORUM, pressemäßiger scheint mir das Magazin

und, nebenbei: in den zitierten medien (spiegel, ZEIT...) wären in den kommentaren posts wie so einige AB-kritische einfach gelöscht worden.


----------



## Wegberger (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hallo Aegir,



> Es gibt keinen Grund, dass die Verbände in diesem Board irgendetwas veröffentlichen.



Gibt es den einen Grund dagegen ? 

Wenn das so wäre, dann Frage ich mich was ich jeden Tag durch Verbände, Interessengruppen und Lobbyisten so in den Medien lese !?


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

@ Bandit. Du verstehst es leider nicht. Diese "Naturschutzorganisationen" wollen letzlich genau das gleiche wie die Anglerverbände. Irgendwelche Leute belehren und sich wichtig machen.

Den Verbänden gehts nicht um die Angler und den "Naturschutzorganisationen" nicht um die Natur.

Und solange so eine "Naturschutzorganisation" ein Entgegenkommen als Schwäche interpretiert ist kämpfen besser als bücken.

Doch leider tun die Verbände genau das (bücken) bei jedem kleinsten Widerstand von Angelgegnern.

@ Aegir. Les mal einige Spiegelartikel genauer. Die wisschen schon, wie sie dir unbemekrt ihre Meinung aufzwängen. Schreiben können sie vom Spiegel schon noch...


----------



## ivo (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir haben viele Gegner ...



Jap haben wir. Der ein oder andere "Angler-" oder "Fischerei-"verband gehört dazu...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange wir noch angezeigt werden von denen, nehmen sie uns noch ernst - QUOTE]
> 
> Meinst Du? Sie haben Euch ja nicht angezeigt weil Ihr "gefährlich für die seid", sondern wenn ich recht informiert bin wegen "Blablabla" und das ganze nicht immer im freundlichen Ton, oder? Nehmen die Euch ernst oder haben die keinen Bock ihren Namen beschmutzt zu bekommen...Schon mal das hinterfragt? Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das würde ich hier über mich lesen - und dann auch nicht immer mit der geforderten journalistischen Sorgfalt recherchiert - und meine Kinder müssten damit in der Schule konfrontiert werden, würde ich auch etwas unternehmen.
> 
> Im übrigen sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Anglerboard und Anglerpraxis...Das ist für mich eins (und für viele andere auch). Wenn auch rechtlich getrennt... Ist so ähnlich wie Bild und Sportbild |supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hier beschäftigen sich abends um halb 12 mit über 20 Leuten definitiv mehr Leute mit Angelpolitik als auf allen Verbandseiten zum gleichen Zeitpunkt zusammmen..

Ich find das klasse!!!

Daher nochmal ein Danke an den TE!!!




> Meinst Du? Sie haben Euch ja nicht angezeigt weil Ihr "gefährlich für die seid", sondern wenn ich recht informiert bin wegen "Blablabla" und das ganze nicht immer im freundlichen Ton, oder?


Siehe hier:
Dass das ein persönlicher Rachefeldzug seitens des VDSF-Präsidenten war, wurde von Gericht oder Staatsanwaltschaft nicht verneint nach dem Vortrag unserer Anwälte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249169


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der Aegir begreift nicht, dass die Berichterstattung auf Anglerpraxis.de stattfindet, die Diskussion darüber hier..



Der Aegir begreift das schon. Man suche sich aus den zahlreichen Verlinkungen mal einfach vier beliebige heraus und überprüfe den Informationsgehalt. 

Die Einlassungen von Herrn Günther finde ich fabelhaft, genauso wie die Berichterstattung über die Novelle des Fischereirechts in Schlesiwig-Holstein, allerdings da auch nur das, was sich ausdrücklich auf Fakten stützt. 

Deutschland respektive die Bundesländer brauchen ein modernes Fischereirecht, welches deutlich liberaler gestaltet sein sollte, davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Ob dieses durch Funktionärsbeschimpfung, Zynismus und fortwährendem Wiederholen von Spekulationen und Halbwahrheiten erreicht wird, davon bin ich weniger überzeugt.

Aegir


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ebensowenig können jüngere Semester oder später zum angeln gekommende die Entwicklung der Angelfischerei hinsichtlich des Wirkens der Verbände seit den 80ern richtig nachvollziehen.
> 
> .


 
Ich werde in den 80'ern keinen Hecht mehr fangen, sondern heute oder in der Zukunft. Zurückgucken bringt nix, sondern wir sollten schauen wie wir auch noch in 50 Jahren Fische fangen. Wobei wenn Du schon in den 80'ern geangelt hast...|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Deutschland respektive die Bundesländer brauchen ein modernes Fischereirecht, welches deutlich liberaler gestaltet sein sollte, davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Ob dieses durch Funktionärsbeschimpfung, Zynismus und fortwährendem Wiederholen von Spekulationen und Halbwahrheiten erreicht wird, davon bin ich weniger überzeugt.
> 
> Aegir


 
Jemand der mich versteht. Danke o Herr


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> fortwährendem Wiederholen von Spekulationen und Halbwahrheiten erreicht wird, davon bin ich weniger überzeugt.



Solange Verbände und Funktionäre weiterhin Fragen nicht beantworten, werden wir natürlich weiterhin spekulieren..

Da sind z. B. auch substantielle Fragen, die noch nicht beantwortet wurden - könnte man nicht nur einer eventuellen zukünftigen Präsidentin stellen, sondern sollte man jedem Funktionär in Bund und Land stellen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich für Ihre schnelle Bereitschaft zu einem Interview bezüglich der Ihnen angetragenen Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV, der durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehen soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das wäre hilfreich! Wenn ich denke etwas besser zu wissen, sollte ich es auch aufzeigen...



wenn man dich lässt, prima.
im ansatz aber stellt das ein absolut verkorkstes verständnis einer freien gesellschaft dar: nur "das maul aufmachen", wenn man es besser kann? nein, da begreifst du etwas ganz entscheidendes nicht bzw. verdrehst etwas total:

ich (unbezahlt) bin nicht einverstanden mit dem, was (wohlversorgte) funktionsträger ausbaldowern (sorry, fällt mir kein treffenderer ausdruck ein) .
die müssen lösungen bieten.
ich kann und darf (noch!) probleme aufzeigen, OHNE lösungen zu haben. 
dafür bin ich stimmvieh.
und die bezahlte problemlöser.
wenn ich nur mit lösungen meine stimme heben darf - wozu dann noch die bezahlten funktionsträger?

(wo ich das schreibe begreife ich deine tiefgründige strategie: ja, hast recht mit deinem anarchistischen ansatz )

bieten wir also lösungen und ersparen uns die funktionsträger :m

(bist wirklich gut, lieber bandit, respekt!)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> Dass das ein persönlicher Rachefeldzug seitens des VDSF-Präsidenten war, wurde von Gericht oder Staatsanwaltschaft nicht verneint nach dem Vortrag unserer Anwälte:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249169


 
Nur weil das Verfahren eingestellt wurde, heißt das ja nicht, das Euer Verhalten menschlich in Ordnung ist...Rechtlich ist vieles i.O., moralisch aber bedenklich. Und man kann jemandem auch psychisch zusetzen und sich dabei rechtlich sauber halten. Ist aber nicht mein Stil und meine Vorstellung vom Leben. Jeder muss sich selbst im Spiegel betrachten können. 

Naja, und dann wurde sich ja in irgendeinem Beitrag über die Krankheit von Herrn Mohnert lustig gemacht. Ich weiß zwar nicht was er hat, aber auch das ist unter der Gürtellinie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Naja, und dann wurde sich ja in irgendeinem Beitrag über die Krankheit von Herrn Mohnert lustig gemacht.


Von mir definitiv nicht..
Ich habe ihn bei der Verhandlung sogar begrüßt und ihm eine gute Genesung gewunschen, weil ich das trennen kann..


----------



## Jose (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, und dann wurde sich ja in irgendeinem Beitrag über die Krankheit von Herrn Mohnert lustig gemacht. Ich weiß zwar nicht was er hat, aber auch das ist unter der Gürtellinie.


ooch, jetzt bitte nicht so nickelig und falsch.
der herr hat die beklagten beschuldigt, seine krankheit (mit)verursacht zu haben.

unter der gürtellinie ist auf jeden fall dein post. 
zuflucht suchen beim schmutzwerfen?


----------



## Rosi (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Na ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, daß die Streitereien unter den Anglerverbänden Politik sind?
Ich finde die Überschrift jedenfalls verwirrend. Politische Themen sind im Anglerboard schon in den Forenregeln ausgeschlossen. Oder hat sich da etwas verändert?


----------



## Jose (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

@rosi
wir sind hier:  Angeln in Politik und Verbänden


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Aegir. Les mal einige Spiegelartikel genauer. Die wisschen schon, wie sie dir unbemekrt ihre Meinung aufzwängen. Schreiben können sie vom Spiegel schon noch...



Mein lieber (?),

deswegen lese ich mehrere Zeitungen und Magazine. Das ist ja bei dieser Thematik leider nicht möglich. 

Der "Spiegel" ist mir da ungefährlich. 

Um meinen Einwand noch einmal zu verdeutlichen: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit nach den Pfründen gefragt, die Verbandsfunktionäre so in Anspruch nehmen können. Abgesehen von Allgemeinplätzen habe ich da keine Antwort bekommen. Das finde ich schade, denn wenn Verbandsfunktionäre tatsächlich nachweislich geldwerte Vorteile aus ihrer Verbandsarbeit ziehen oder gar Gelder veruntreuen, dann wäre das ein Faktum welches sicher einiges an Aufmerksamkeit nach sich ziehen würde.

Leider gibt es diese Fakten nicht, sondern die Aussagen spiegeln nur die Meinung einiger wider. Meinungen kann ja jeder haben wie er will, aber wenn er andere überzeugen möchte, dann sollte er das auch argumentativ können.

Ich denke, dass das auch keine Stilfrage ist - wenn euch das so wie ihr schreibt gefällt, warum nicht, sondern einzig und allein der Argumentation.

Ist z.B. geklärt worden, warum konkret der Vorstand/Schatzmeister des Hamburger Angelverbandes nicht entlastet worden ist? So etwas würde mich interessieren, aber auch viele andere in die Diskussion bringen.


----------



## Wegberger (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hallo,

könnte es sein, dass es hier jetzt die Troll-Ebene erreicht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Politische Themen sind im Anglerboard schon in den Forenregeln ausgeschlossen. Oder hat sich da etwas verändert?



Nein, sie sind erlaubt - sogar erwünscht -  sofern es sich um Politik rund ums Angeln dreht..

Dass man immmer wieder Dinge richtig stellen muss, die öffentlich lesbar sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/misc.php?do=regeln

(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die: 
.......
(2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Solange Verbände und Funktionäre weiterhin Fragen nicht beantworten, werden wir natürlich weiterhin spekulieren..



Genau das ist der Punkt. 

Ich hätte zu dem Fragenkatalog einige Anmerkungen, dierser reizt ja geradezu beantwortet zu werden.

Ich kann die Frau verstehen, wenn sie nicht antwortet, allein Frage 3 ist eigentlich nur als Frechheit und Provokation zu verstehen oder welche Relevanz hat diese Frage für ein eventuelles zukünftiges Amt?

Ich würde gerne noch weiter diskutieren, aber leider muss ich morgen um  6 wieder in die Firma und wünsche eine gute Nacht.

Aegir


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Ist z.B. geklärt worden, warum konkret der Vorstand/Schatzmeister des Hamburger Angelverbandes nicht entlastet worden ist?


Auch da wird bei Nachfragen vom Verband professionell gemauert, so dass man nur spekulieren muss/kann - wie eben fast immer bei allen Verbänden..

Ob VDSF, DAV, Bund, Land, Initiative........


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Um meinen Einwand noch einmal zu verdeutlichen: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit nach den Pfründen gefragt, die Verbandsfunktionäre so in Anspruch nehmen können. Abgesehen von Allgemeinplätzen habe ich da keine Antwort bekommen. Das finde ich schade, denn wenn Verbandsfunktionäre tatsächlich nachweislich geldwerte Vorteile aus ihrer Verbandsarbeit ziehen oder gar Gelder veruntreuen, dann wäre das ein Faktum welches sicher einiges an Aufmerksamkeit nach sich ziehen würde.



Zumindest haben viele von denen einen Bezahlten Posten wo sie nichts Leisten brauchen. Womit man ja noch leben könnte, aber wenn was getan wird, dann um die aktuellen Zustände zu verschlimmern.

Und wegen Gelder veruntreuen, da fällt mir nur die Thematik zu der dubiosen VDSF GmbH ein.

Aber das ist natürlich alles nur Spekulation. Zu sowas wird sich ja nicht geäussert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Ich kann die Frau verstehen, wenn sie nicht antwortet, allein Frage 3 ist eigentlich nur als Frechheit und Provokation zu verstehen oder welche Relevanz hat diese Frage für ein eventuelles zukünftiges Amt?


Wenn es innerhalb des VDSF schon mindestens 3 Gruppen gibt (die rund ums Präsidium, die, welche 2012 den DAV schlucken wollen, die, welche das erst 2013 wollen), dazu im DAV mindestens 2 Fraktionen (pro und contra schlucken lassen) sowie dazu noch die Initiative, ist die Frage, wer von denen eine Kandidatur angetragen hat, schon recht wichtig..

Man kann daraus zumindest mit erahnen oder ableiten, in welche Richtung dann ein neuer Verband gehen könnte...

Ich finde daran überhaupt nichts frech - wer für ein solches Amt kandidieren will (auch das ist ja nicht sicher, dazu gibt es nur Verbandsaussagen, selbst auf dem Fischereitag war sie nicht bei den Funktionären der dort versammelten Verbänden von VDSF und DAV), der muss sich auch solchen Fragen stellen.

Hinterzimmegemauschel hatten wir schon seit Jahrzehnten und es ist dabei für Angler nichts Gutes rausgekommen - also werden wir selbstverständlich weiter fragen.,


----------



## gründler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, und dann wurde sich ja in irgendeinem Beitrag über die Krankheit von Herrn Mohnert lustig gemacht. Ich weiß zwar nicht was er hat, aber auch das ist unter der Gürtellinie.


 

Solltest du mein Post damit meinen find ich das ganz bestimmt nicht lustig.

Sollte das so stimmen das Peter M. behauptet hat sein Krebsleiden kommt vom AB,dann frag ich mich ernsthaft ob das noch normal ist was da so durch'n Kopp spuckt.

Ich habe 2 mal schweren Krebs in der family und bei solchen aussagen platzt mir der Hals.

Seit gut 15 Jahren mach ich jetzt diesen Krebsscheiß mit und jeder der darüber so redet wie angeblich Peter M.das tat vor/nach Gericht,hat....das sag ich besser nicht.


Das ist nicht lustig,weder für ihn noch für andere die Krebs haben,aber sich hinstellen und andere (hier das AB) dafür zu verantworten (wenn das stimmen sollte) ist der Gipfel der Krönung.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Ääähhhh - ob das Krebs ist, weiss aber niemand wirklich - welche Krankheit P.M. hat, weiss ich nicht..

Auch da (absolut zu recht, da rein persönliche Sache in dem Fall!!!) gibt es nichts öffentliches..


----------



## gründler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Wenn das stimmt was unter Funktionären und da draussen erzählt wird,sollte es Krebs sein (leider).

Wenn es nicht so ist,dann nehm ich alles zurück und sage Sorry.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Wenn das stimmt was unter Funktionären und da draussen erzählt


Sorry, aber Verbandsfunktionären glaube ich aus Erfahrung zuerstmal immer nicht (von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen)...


----------



## gründler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Ich denke bei diesem thema wurde wohl nicht gelogen,obwohl 100% weiß man das nicht denke aber das hier kein Funktionär bezw. das was da im umlauf geredet wird Scherze drüber macht,weil darüber macht man eigentlich keine Witze.

Wie gesagt sollte es nicht so sein hab ich nix gesagt und sage Sorry Peter M.
Sollte es aber stimmen hab ich dafür kein Verständniss.

|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Hallo,

mir stellt sich ja eine Frage:

In wieweit wird ein Politiker ein Amt übernimmt, bei dem nicht klar ist, welche Altlasten um die Ecke kommen könnten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir stellt sich ja eine Frage:
> 
> In wieweit wird ein Politiker ein Amt übernimmt, bei dem nicht klar ist, welche Altlasten um die Ecke kommen könnten?


Kommt auf die Intelligenz des Politikers an, würd ich sagen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ääähhhh - ob das Krebs ist, weiss aber niemand wirklich - welche Krankheit P.M. hat, weiss ich nicht..
> 
> Auch da (absolut zu recht, da rein persönliche Sache in dem Fall!!!) gibt es nichts öffentliches..


 
@ Gründler:

Genau, deshalb ist es eine Frechheit, hier über Krankheiten zu spekulieren und aufgrund von "ich habe gehört" so etwas zu veröffentlichen! Es wird seinen Grund haben, dass nichts über die Krankheit veröffentlicht wurde und bekannt ist! Hier dann zu spekulieren ist unseriös. Ich glaube auch ein Herr Mohnert hat Recht auf eine Privatsphäre. Diese wird hier nicht akzeptiert.

Da Du ja selbst von 2 Krebsfällen innerhalb der Familie betroffen bist, solltest Du wissen, dass die Psyche und der mentale Zustand bei der Überwindung von Krankheiten eine große Rolle spielt. Stress ist ein schlechter Begleiter im Verlauf von schweren Krankheiten. Stress wird u.a. auch durch die hier stattfindenden öffentlichen Angriffe verursacht. Evtl. sollte man in solchen Situationen auch mal auf eine Erkrankung Rücksicht nehmen. Herr Mohnert trifft Entscheidungen (ob gut oder schlecht für den Einzelnen ist sicherlich in Frage gestellt) und übt sein Amt (in seinen Augen für die Allgemeinheit) weiter aus. Das verdeint Respekt. Respekt den ich hier im Anglerboard mittlerweile immer häufiger vermisse. Nicht nur in Bezug auf Einzelpersonen in Verbänden und Vereinen. Leider!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir stellt sich ja eine Frage:
> 
> In wieweit wird ein Politiker ein Amt übernimmt, bei dem nicht klar ist, welche Altlasten um die Ecke kommen könnten?


 
Genau das ist doch eine Herausforderung! Wenn es "Altlasten" gibt, dann ist in der Vergangenheit vieles falsch gelaufen. Also sollte jemand kommen, der es besser macht und die Altlasten beseitigt bzw. Fehler aus der Vergangenheit korrigiert. Das sind dann häufig unpopuläre Entscheidungen dieser "Nachfolger" wird öffentlich angegriffen. Leider kann man nicht in allen Ämtern nur der Allgemeinheit dienen und einen "Kuschelkurs" fahren. Ein Beispiel gefällig? GRIECHENLAND! Dort wurden jahrelang nur Entscheidungen für die Griechen getroffen, ohne über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Das Ergebnis sehen wir heute...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Herr Mohnert trifft Entscheidungen (ob gut oder schlecht für den Einzelnen ist sicherlich in Frage gestellt) und übt sein Amt (in seinen Augen für die Allgemeinheit) weiter aus. Das verdeint Respekt


Nein..
Das ist noch keinerlei Grund für irgendeinen Respekt..

Das gleíche könntest Du von jedem Diktator oder Politiker behaupten (Entscheidungen treffen (gut oder schlecht für einzelne) und in seinen jeweiligen Augen für die Allgemeinheit), ohne dass diese Behauptung richtiger würde..

Darin liegt noch keinerlei Grund für persönlichen Respekt..

Deswegen werden auch z. B. Politiker so unterschiedlich beurteilt und respektiert..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> GRIECHENLAND! Dort wurden jahrelang nur Entscheidungen für die Griechen getroffen, ohne über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Das Ergebnis sehen wir heute...


Gutes Beispiel....

Da ja auch dort genau die weitermachen, die den ganzen Scheixx verbockt haben..

;-))

Von Griechenland lernen hiesse dann ja, es in VDSF/DAFV und DAV anders zu machen und die jetzige Funktionärsclique wegzujagen..


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur weil das Verfahren eingestellt wurde, heißt das ja nicht, das Euer Verhalten menschlich in Ordnung ist...



Ach daher weht der Wind...:q

Ist ja ohnehin schon bemerkenswert, dass mitten in die für Mohnert persönlich genauso wie für den durch ihn vertretenen Bundesverband äußerst unrühmliche Berichterstattung über den gescheiterten Einschüchterungsversuch mit der Strafanzeige hier (wieder mal) ein Thread eröffnet wird, in dem wir als Berichterstatter angegriffen werden.

Aber allein dieser von mir zitierte Vorwurf diskreditiert Dich vollends. 
Nur weil man Bilanzzahlen der VdSF-GmbH offen legt in einer Phase, wo seitens des (damals noch so angesehen) Fusionspartners die Offenlegung genau der diese GmbH betreffenden Verträge eingefordert wurde, sich wundert, dass genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt der beschrittene Weg der Fusion einseitig vom Präsidenten des VdSF verlassen wird (siehe hier) und dann anhand der Bilanzzahlen ein paar unbequeme Fragen stellt, ist man also Deiner Meinung nach menschlich nicht in Ordnung.

Menschlich in Ordnung sind also nur diejenigen, die sich von allen möglichen Amt- und Würdenträgern alles kritiklos gefallen lassen, oder was willst Du mit Deiner komischen Aussage hier vermitteln.

Ich hoffe, nein ich weiß, dass eine Vielzahl der hier Mitlesenden und Mitdiskutierenden zum Glück für uns alle eine grundlegend andere Meinung darüber vertritt, was "menschlich in Ordnung" ist und vor allem wer "menschlich in Ordnung" ist und wer es immer wieder schafft, in der Öffentlichkeit ein Verhalten an den Tag zu legen, das zu erheblichen Zweifeln führt, ob dieser "menschlich in Ordnung" ist.

Als ich gestern abend vorm Schlafengehen kurz übers Pad hier reingelesen hab, weil ich irgendwie nach unseren Berichten über das gescheiterte Strafverfahren schon auf einen Ablenkungsversuch gewartet habe, musste ich noch breit und fett grinsen.

Jetzt nach diesem Satz von Dir finde ich das Ganze nur noch zum Heulen.

Einen besseren Beweis, das alles, aber wirklich alles, was wir vom Redaktionsteam hier bisher gemacht haben, voll und ganz richtig und wichtig ist, hätte uns keiner von unseren Befürwortern liefern können. Umso erstaunlicher, dass dies jetzt von einem unserer Gegner kommt.

Danke für diese Rückgratstärkung und Motivation, in allen Belangen genau so weiter zu machen!!!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

ist schon erstaunlich, was du Honey aus einem Zitat von *Fisherbandit1000 *herausinterpretierst!


----------



## Veit (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Eine spannende Diskussion! 

Ich persönlich finde, dass beide Seiten in bestimmten Punkten recht haben. 

Zum einen ist es super, dass das AB-Team Probleme klar anspricht und seine Meinung deutlich und offensiv vertritt. Es gibt so viele langweilige Menschen heutzutage, die nicht in der Lage sind das was sie denken mit Nachdruck auszudrücken. Schön, dass Thomas und Co. nicht dazu gehören.

Dennoch findet auch die "Gegenseite" meine Zustimmung. Problem bei der ganzen Problematik ist nämlich, dass die eigene Meinung zwar für einen selbst immer die richtige ist, es aber eben auch reichlich Leute gibt, die über diverse Dinge ganz anders denken. So manche Geschichte gegen die das AB-Team "wettert" sehe ich zum Beispiel auch selbst völlig anders. Und da kommt dann auch der Knackpunkt: Da ich selbst in der Medienbranche tätig bin, denke ich, dass man im Berufsleben -auch wenn es schwer fällt- immer versuchen sollte, die Argumente seines Gegenübers in einer sachlichen Berichterstattung zu berücksichtigen und Verständnis dafür aufzubringen. Das gelingt dem AB mitunter nicht. Könnte ich von Berufswegen immer das schreiben, was ich denke, würde manch einer einen Schreck bekommen.

Für mich ist das AB deshalb auch ein toller "Rückzugsort". Ich verstehe mich hier als reine Privatperson und nehme anders als im Job kein Blatt vor den Mund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Könnte ich von Berufswegen immer das schreiben, was ich denke, würde manch einer einen Schreck bekommen.


Ist bei mir auch so - wenn ich dürfte wie ich wollte, würde es hier noch ganz anders rauschen....


----------



## WK1956 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Viele haben noch nicht verstanden, wie Politik funktioniert.


 
oh doch!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In der Politik ist alles ein Geben und Nehmen.


 
Richtig, das Volk gibt, die Politiker nehmen.

Genauso sieht es aus!


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Jedes Medium - ob Zeitung, Fernsehen, Internet - hat ein Meinungsbild, welches es mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt propagiert/unterstützt wird.

Was hier im AB auffällt ist, dass von immer den gleichen Leuten, auch Moderatoren, bei Themen, die ich "zu den grundlegenden Themen/Anliegen des AB" zähle, Threads und Poster immer wieder auf die Meinung des AB "eingenordet" werden (zumindest wird es versucht).

Und alle, die nicht ihren Horizont auf den des AB erweitern, werden als Verbandsspitzel oder mehr oder weniger als Ignorant/Idiot dargestellt.
Ist einer Diskussion sehr förderlich... 

Anscheinend wird anhand von Posts immer erstmal entschieden "Freund oder Feind" und "draufhauen oder nicht".


----------



## Veit (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird anhand von Posts immer erstmal entschieden "Freund oder Feind" und "draufhauen oder nicht".



Den Eindruck habe ich nun wieder nicht. 

Hatte mich zuletzt beim Thema Urlaubsfischereischein ganz klar zur Verbands- und gegen die AB-Meinung bekannt und hatte keinerlei Problem deswegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Mein lieber (?),
> 
> deswegen lese ich mehrere Zeitungen und Magazine. Das ist ja bei dieser Thematik leider nicht möglich.
> 
> ...



Mein lieber Aegir,

der Ruf nach Fakten ist verständlich, und wir rufen mit.

Fakten bekommt man wie ? Richtig, durch Veröffentlichungen, durch Antworten der Verbände auf Fragen und durch Informanten.

Werte bitte mal die öffentlichen Stellungnahmen der Verbände aus, und ziehe die Fakten heraus.

Du wirst sehen, dass da nicht viel zum berichten übrig bleibt.
Allerdings werfen die öffentlichen Verlautbarungen der Verbände jede Menge Fragen auf. 
Fragen, mit denen man sich dann an die Verbände wendet und um Aufklärung bittet. Entgegen aller Kritik an unserem "Stil" haben wir das am Anfang in vollkommen freundlichen Ton getan. Wir bekamen da auch noch Antworten, jedoch immer dann wenn es um wirklich wichtige Dinge ging, nur ausweichende oder solche, die wir anhand der bekannten Fakten als zweifelhaft eingestuft, und nachgefragt haben. 
Immer noch freundlich. Grade der Verband in SH hat da in sehr unhöflicher und arroganter Weise reagiert und die Kommunikation für eingestellt erklärt,* bevor* wir überhaupt etwas veröffentlicht hatten.

Ich habe auch *alle *Verbandspräsidien einzeln angeschrieben. Ohne Bezug zum Anglerboard. Das Ergebnis hatte ich hier seinerzeit veröffentlicht. Sachlich, faktisch und fair. Lediglich der Pressesprecher des Verbandes MV und ein Verbandspräsident ( ich weiß nicht mehr genau wer und bin zu faul das rauszusuchen) haben in einer Weise reagiert, wie ich es mir als Angler wünsche. Nicht dass mir die Auskünfte in allen Punkten gefallen hätten, aber nur und ausschließlich in diesen beiden Verbänden hat man bewiesen, dass man mit der Geschichte um die Fusion vertraut war, und hatte auch eine wirkliche Meinung. Die erschreckendste Auskunft eine Verbandes war, dass man hinter dem verabschiedeten Satzungsentwurf stehe, der zum Zeitpunkt der Anfrage jedoch schon über ein Jahr öffentlich per Mitgliederbeschluß verworfen war. 

Bleiben noch die Informanten.

Aus den vielen Kontakten mit Funktionären sind beileibe nicht nur Verweigerer hervorgegangen. Nicht wenige versorgen uns von Zeit zu Zeit mit Hintergrundinformationen. Sei es, weil sie versuchen uns für Ihre Zwecke zu instrumentalisieren, weil sie einem oder mehreren unliebsamen Verhandlungspartnern an den Karren pinkeln wollen, oder weil sie selbst über die Entwicklung dieser Fusionsposse extrem verärgert sind.

Aber keiner will sich öffentlich dazu bekennen, oder mit den Informationen in Verbindung gebracht werden. Das ist ja auch in hohem Maße verständlich.
Sowohl aus juristischen Gründen, als auch weil es den Informationsfluss abrupt beenden würde, können wir solche Informationen nicht unter Nennung von Roß und Reiter veröffentlichen und müssen diese oft sogar als Vermutung äußern oder als Frage formulieren.

All das dürfte Dir als ausgebildeten Journalisten bestens bekannt sein. 
Dass die schreibende Angelpresse sich mit dem Thema so gut wie gar nicht auseinandersetzt, ist ein zusätzliches Indiz.

Auch müsstest Du wissen, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, aus einer so kleinen Gruppe wie den Angelverbänden mit seit Jahren kaum vorhandener Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Fakten aus dem zu recherchieren, was öffentlich bekannt gemacht wurde.

Dass unsere Berichterstattung dann von Verbands(ange)hörigen als Spekulation und Meinungsmache abgetan wird, ist uns bewusst.

Wer jedoch von Anfang an mitgelesen hat, oder wer sich die Mühe macht, unsere Berichte seriös zu recherchieren wird feststellen, dass wir im nachhinein in fast allen Punkten Recht gehabt haben und dass vieles, was vor Wochen und Monaten als Spekulation bezeichnet wurde, sich nachträglich als Fakt erwiesen hat.


Abschließend bleibt festzuhalten dass, gäbe es diese Berichterstattung im AB nicht, keine Socke über die Fusion und das was alles damit zusammenhängt, berichtet hätte. 
Was die Verbände im einzelnen veröffentlichen, gereicht nicht ansatzweise dazu, dass sich außenstehende eine Meinung bilden könnten. 

Wir berichten kritisch, manchmal unhöflich, manchmal hart an der Grenze, das ist richtig.

*Aber* wir berichten. Und jeder der seine Sinne beisammen hat, kann sich anhand unserer Berichterstattung eine Meinung bilden. Sei es eine uns gegenüber kritische, sei es, dass man sich unserer Meinung anschließt.
Und* jeder* darf diese Meinung im Rahmen der Boardregeln auch hier kundtun.

Und auch das ist nicht zuletzt ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu manchen  Foren auf Verbandsebene, wo kritische Stimmen sofort eliminiert werden.

Und da füge ich gerne noch ein Zitat Deines obigen Beitrages nochmal hier ein

_deswegen lese ich mehrere Zeitungen und Magazine. Das ist ja bei dieser Thematik leider nicht möglich. _

und frage Dich ob es unsere Schuld ist, dass Vereine und Verbände Dir nicht die Möglichkeit geben, Dich aus deren Quellen zu informieren.

Last not least bleibt noch festzuhalten, dass ich nach wie vor darauf warte, dass jemand von Verbandsseite oder aus den Reihen unabhängiger Kritiker, unsere "Spekulationen" durch die Aufzählng von harten Fakten als unwahr oder überzogen entlarvt, anstatt sich notgedrungen darauf zu minimieren, unseren Stil zu kritisieren.

Um es mal in Deinem Jargon zu schreiben:

Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass wir Unwahrheiten verbreiten oder uns Dinge aus den Fingern saugen, dann belege bitte durch *Fakten*, dass Du recht hast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Last not least bleibt noch festzuhalten, dass ich nach wie vor darauf warte, dass jemand von Verbandsseite oder aus den Reihen unabhängiger Kritiker, unsere "Spekulationen" durch die Aufzählng von harten Fakten als unwahr oder überzogen entlarvt, anstatt sich notgedrungen darauf zu minimieren, unseren Stil zu kritisieren.


Da kannste aber wohl weiter noch lange warten...


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird anhand von Posts immer erstmal entschieden "Freund oder Feind" und "draufhauen oder nicht".



Wenn Du lang genug das Ganze hier verfolgst, bitte ich Dich, doch einfach mal zu überprüfen, ob das von Dir genannte und uns zugeschriebene "draufhauen oder nicht" nicht eher ein "wehren oder nicht" ist.

Was die Kategorisierung "Freund oder Feind" betrifft, ist mir das zu binär. Es gibt da eine ganze Bandbreite an Zwischenstufen, u.a. einige, die ihre andere positivere Meinung gegenüber den Verbänden uns gegenüber größtenteils sauber und sachlich argumentieren. 
Hinzu kommen diejenigen, die sowohl zu ehrlich sind, um unter der verdeckten Identität eines Fantasienicknamens ohne Profilangaben ihre Meinung kund zu tun, als auch zu vorsichtig, weil sie den auf sie ausgeübten Druck im Falle einer öffentlichen verbandskritischen Äußerung kennen.

Es gibt halt nicht nur die Kommunikation übers Anglerboard sondern auch diverse andere, nicht öffentliche Wege.


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Veit schrieb:


> Den Eindruck habe ich nun wieder nicht.
> 
> Hatte mich zuletzt beim Thema Urlaubsfischereischein ganz klar zur Verbands- und gegen die AB-Meinung bekannt und hatte keinerlei Problem deswegen.


Das war halt mein bisheriger Eindruck.

Ich werde mich auch wieder auf das Suchen/Finden von Infos zum Angeln selbst zurückziehen, weil jede andere Diskussion vergebene Liebesmühe ist.


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

...und wieder habe ich die eigentlich wichtigste Gruppe vergessen:
All die engagierten und ihre Freizeit opfernden Vereinsvorstände und -vorstandsmitglieder, die sich für ihren Verein ständig den Allerwertesten aufreißen und sich dann -in diesem Falle zurecht, wie ich gerne zugebe- bei unseren teilweise zu pauschal formulierten Kritiken in die selbe Schublade gesteckt sehen, wie die eigentlich von uns Gemeinten.

Uns ist durchaus bewusst, dass es im lokalen Verein scheinbar erst mal Wichtigeres gibt als die große Landes- oder Bundesverbandspolitik. Allerdings konnten wir hier schon so manchen aus diesen Reihen aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf wecken, weil er plötzlich merkte, dass die (Fehl-)Entscheidungen von "ganz oben" mittlerweile spürbare Auswirkungen auf "seinen" Verein und seine Arbeit für denselben hatten.

Aber, wie schon gesagt, die Kritik an unserer Arbeit von den selbst(?) ernannten Wortführern der von uns Kritisierten ist die beste und erstrebenswerteste Motivation für uns.


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn Du lang genug das Ganze hier verfolgst, bitte ich Dich, doch einfach mal zu überprüfen, ob das von Dir genannte und uns zugeschriebene "draufhauen oder nicht" nicht eher ein "wehren oder nicht" ist.


Das war jetzt gar nicht exklusiv auf diesen Thread oder das Thema Verbände bezogen, sondern eher allgemein.
Ich gewinne natürlich meinen Eindruck "nur" anhand der Themen, die ich lese. 
Ich habe auch keine Allgemeingültigkeit behauptet, sondern meinen Eindruck geschildert.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was die Kategorisierung "Freund oder Feind" betrifft, ist mir das zu binär. Es gibt da eine ganze Bandbreite an Zwischenstufen, u.a. einige, die ihre andere positivere Meinung gegenüber den Verbänden uns gegenüber größtenteils sauber und sachlich argumentieren.


Bin absichtlich in diesem schwarz/weiß System geblieben. ;-)




Honeyball schrieb:


> Hinzu kommen diejenigen, die sowohl zu ehrlich sind, um unter der verdeckten Identität eines Fantasienicknamens ohne Profilangaben ihre Meinung kund zu tun, als auch zu vorsichtig, weil sie den auf sie ausgeübten Druck im Falle einer öffentlichen verbandskritischen Äußerung kennen.


Ich hoffe, ich war jetzt damit nicht gemeint, nachdem ich gerade festgestellt habe, dass ich mein Profil noch nicht eingegeben hatte... 




Honeyball schrieb:


> Es gibt halt nicht nur die Kommunikation übers Anglerboard sondern auch diverse andere, nicht öffentliche Wege.


Klar, sonst hätte das AB ja auch noch weniger Infos über Verbandsinterna.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Klar, sonst hätte das AB ja auch noch weniger Infos über Verbandsinterna.


Dass keiner der Verbände, Bund oder Land, VDSF/DAFV oder DAV, zu offener Kommunikation oder Information neigt, ist ja nun hinlänglich bewiesen...

Dass alles, auch so eine wichtige Sache wie die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF in Hinterzimmen zwischen den Funktionären ausgemauschelt wird, ist auch nix Neues..

Ohne Angler auch nur ansatzweise zu informieren über Sinn, Zweck und Ziel der Geschichte - geschweige denn versuchen die jeweilige Basis mit zunehmen, ist leider nun auch mal wahr..

Und ja, wir bekommmen von vielen Funktionären aller Seiten vieles unterschiedliche zugetragen - wobei sich vieles widerspricht...

Nicht umsonst habe ich ja schon darauf hingewiesen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es innerhalb des VDSF schon mindestens 3 Gruppen gibt (die rund ums Präsidium, die, welche 2012 den DAV schlucken wollen, die, welche das erst 2013 wollen), dazu im DAV mindestens 2 Fraktionen (pro und contra schlucken lassen) sowie dazu noch die Initiative, ist die Frage, wer von denen eine Kandidatur angetragen hat, schon recht wichtig..
> 
> Man kann daraus zumindest mit erahnen oder ableiten, in welche Richtung dann ein neuer Verband gehen könnte...
> 
> ...



Woraus dann auch resultiert, dass die Fragen an die potentielle Kandidatin Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan auch für jeden Verbandsfunktionär mal zum nachdenken und beantworten wären:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich für Ihre schnelle Bereitschaft zu einem Interview bezüglich der Ihnen angetragenen Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV, der durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehen soll.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe in diesen Fragen nichts ehrenrühriges, keinen schlechten Stil - gar nichts...

Wenn nun Leute meinen, es wäre für Angler wichtiger, unseren Stil zu diskutieren, statt diese Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, ist es deren gutes Recht....

Mein gutes Recht ist es dann aber auch, über die Motivation solcher Ablenkungsmanöver nachzudenken...........................................

Und bei uns können das beide Seiten diskutieren - und ich find es klasse, wie das genutzt wird!!!


----------



## zeitgeist91 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Habe die letzten 2-3 Seiten jetzt ehrlich gesagt nur noch überflogen, allerdings ist diese ganze Diskussion prinzipiell im Grundsatz falsch. 

Jedes Medium vertritt (und dies ist auch völlig richtig!) offenkundig eine Meinung. Widmet man sich gedanklich der Presse, so lassen sich Der Spiegel, Die Zeit etc. einem bestimmten Publikum mit bestimmten politischen Ansichten zuordnen. Dass diese Zeitungen im Gegensatz zum Anglerboard noch differenzierter Berichten, liegt auch im gewollten Meinungsfindungsprozess eines wahlberechtigten Bürgers. 

Genug davon, ich schweife ab - als Angler stellst du sozusagen eine Minderheit dar. Vielen Leuten geht es deutschlandweit am Arsch vorbei, was für Bedürfnisse Angler haben. Genau für sowas, werden beispielsweise diese Foren geschaffen. Es gibt viele Foren! Und es ist der Aufgabenbereich dieser Foren, jeder Gruppierung von Angler eine Diskussionsplattform zu bieten. Mit dem Anglerboard bist du jetzt auf ein Forum gestoßen, was Verbandskritisch ist. In diesem Sinne hat es liberale Ansichten und will den Abbau von Bürokratie im Bezug auf Zugänglichkeit einzelner Gewässer. 

Warum zu Henker sollte dieses Forum, was klipp und klar verbandskritisch eingestellt ist, jetzt differenziert berichten?
 Es gilt eine einheitliche Stimmung und Stimme in diesem Forum zu erzeugen, ich weiß nicht wie du es gemacht hast, ich für meinen Teil habe mich bevor ich mich irgendwo registriert habe, etwas in das Forum eingelesen um so einen Eindruck zu bekommen. Ich weiß es zwar nicht - aber ich mache jede Wette, es gibt auch verbandsfreundliche Foren (deutschsprachig). Mit deinem Anliegen wärst du, mit Verlaub, dort besser aufgehoben. Das Anglerboard steht nicht in der Pflicht, positiv über Verbände zu berichten. Krasses Beispiel - meinst du, du würdest in einem Antifa-Forum jemals positive Berichte über die NPD lesen? Nein. Die Informationen die du hier einholst, sind verbandskritisch. Das ist die Haltung des Forums. Ich finde es vollkommen richtig, dass hier gegen die Verbände "geschossen" wird. Ich für meinen Teil fühle mich so gut vertreten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



			
				zeitgeist91 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es vollkommen richtig, dass hier gegen die Verbände "geschossen" wird. Ich für meinen Teil fühle mich so gut vertreten!


Danke für die Blumen..

ABER:
Es war aber noch nie unser Anspruch, jemanden "zu vertreten"!!!!!

Zu informieren, kommentieren, diskutieren.....
Das eindeutig JA!!!

Es ist bei vielen, die bei uns redaktioniell mitarbeiten, wohl eher der Wunsch als Wecker zu dienen, denn als Vertreter....

Aufwachen müssen die Angler immer noch selber....


----------



## zeitgeist91 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen..
> 
> ABER:
> Es war aber noch nie unser Anspruch, jemanden "zu vertreten"!!!!!
> ...



Das war vielleicht etwas falsch formuliert - ich meine lediglich, ihr bietet eine Diskussionsplattform für Gleichgesinnte (in diesem Kontext bezüglich der Verbände).  Ihr lasst euch davon offensichtlich nicht abbringen, was ich sehr zu schätzen weiß. Weiter so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Weiter so


Versprochen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Liebes Anglerboard- Team,
> 
> ich bin seit ein paar Jahren hier angemeldet. Ich fand das Anglerboard immer sehr informativ und habe mir hier einige Tipps geholt, nette Leute kennengelernt und war hier gerne online.
> 
> ...



Ein bemerkenswerter und auch nachdenkenswerter Beitrag, welcher allein durch seine Sachlichkeit überzeugt. 

Im Kern halte ich die Kritik für berechtigt, wenngleich ich differenzieren würde. 

Ich kenne Thomas persönlich und schätze ihn sehr. Die Gabe der argumentativen Auseinandersetzung ist aber bei ihm nur bedingt ausgeprägt. Er bringt zwar viele Argumente, lässt aber wenig Gegenargumente zu. (vereinzelte Stimmen haben gegen mich schon ähnliche Vorwürfe erhoben 

Das sehe ich aber nicht als Hauptproblem. Proplematischer ist vielmehr, dass nicht hinreichend zwischen Meinung und Redaktion differenziert wird. Thomas wird das zwar zurückweisen, ich halte das aber trotzdem für ein Problem. Das liegt im Wesentlichen daran, dass Thomas sehr präsent ist und seine Meinung - berechtigterweise - energisch vertritt. Da kann man in der Sache überall streiten - ist die Fusion sinnvoll, was sind anglerische Interessen, ist die Fischereischeinpflicht sinnvoll etc. Für den Leser ist eine Trennung zwischen Redaktion und User nicht ersichtlich, Thomas ist der Admin! In dieser Funktion fände ich etwas mehr Zurückhaltung - wegen der völlig zutreffend genannten Verantwortung - auch besser. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist Thomas derweil ein sehr profunder Kenner der Anglerpolitik. Auf seine Beiträge möchte ich ungern verzichten, weil sie vielfach bedenkenswert sind auch wenn man nicht Alles eins zu eins umsetzen kann. 

Das größte Problem sehe ich darin, dass durch die polarisierende Art der Darstellung (ich neige partiell auch dazu) das Eingehen von Kompromissen massiv erschwert wird. Und so schön es auch wäre, auch und gerade in der Angelpolitik gibt es nicht nur schwarz und weiß, so dass man wohl zwingend Kompromisse eingehen muss. 

Insgesamt aber auf jeden Fall ein guter Beitrag zur Debattenkultur des AB.


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

@smithie:
Ist auch völlig OK.

Das sollte alles andere als ein "Gegenangriff" gegen Dich sein, zumal ich mich von Dir auch gar nicht angegriffen gefühlt habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Und so schön es auch wäre, auch und gerade in der Angelpolitik gibt es nicht nur schwarz und weiß, so dass man wohl zwingend Kompromisse eingehen muss.


In der Politik vielleicht - als Medium sicher nicht..........
Klare Ansage, klare Richtung, klare Einstellung............

Wie gesagt, man kann immer weiter über den Stil diskutieren.

Die wichtigen Fragen bleiben nach wie vor unbeantwortet:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich für Ihre schnelle Bereitschaft zu einem Interview bezüglich der Ihnen angetragenen Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV, der durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehen soll.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe in diesen Fragen nichts ehrenrühriges, keinen schlechten Stil - gar nichts...

Wenn nun Leute meinen, es wäre für Angler wichtiger, unseren Stil zu diskutieren, statt diese Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, ist es deren gutes Recht....

Mein gutes Recht ist es dann aber auch, über die Motivation solcher Ablenkungsmanöver nachzudenken...........................................

Und bei uns können das beide Seiten diskutieren - und ich find es klasse, wie das genutzt wird!!!


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und wieder habe ich die eigentlich wichtigste Gruppe vergessen:
> All die engagierten und ihre Freizeit opfernden Vereinsvorstände und -vorstandsmitglieder, die sich für ihren Verein ständig den Allerwertesten aufreißen und sich dann -in diesem Falle zurecht, wie ich gerne zugebe- bei unseren teilweise zu pauschal formulierten Kritiken in die selbe Schublade gesteckt sehen, wie die eigentlich von uns Gemeinten.


Hm, wann wird denn dann der Vereinsvorstand zum Verbandsbösen? 



Honeyball schrieb:


> Uns ist durchaus bewusst, dass es im lokalen Verein scheinbar erst mal Wichtigeres gibt als die große Landes- oder Bundesverbandspolitik.


Das mag es vielleicht gar nicht sein, aber irgendwann ist auch die verfügbare "Ehrenamtszeit" für jeden aufgebraucht... 



Honeyball schrieb:


> Allerdings konnten wir hier schon so manchen aus diesen Reihen aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf wecken, weil er plötzlich merkte, dass die (Fehl-)Entscheidungen von "ganz oben" mittlerweile spürbare Auswirkungen auf "seinen" Verein und seine Arbeit für denselben hatten.


Bewusst ist das sicher den meisten. Dann kommt allerdings die Grundsatzfrage, ob ich mich "weiter oben" engagiere und versuche was zu ändern, oder ob ich mit dem Kopmromiss leben kann (und ggf. Lösung "vor Ort" finde).


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> ob ich mich "weiter oben" engagiere und versuche was zu ändern, oder ob ich mit dem Kopmromiss leben kann (und ggf. Lösung "vor Ort" finde).


Aus dieser (durchaus verständlichen, in meinen Augen aber grundfalschen ) Haltung resultierten in den letzten Jahren immer weitere Verbote "von oben" (sei es durch Gesetze oder Verbandsregelungen), welche dann auch ""vor Ort" umgesetzt werden müssen...

Daher ist für mich das der Punkt, an dem das anfängt:


> Hm, wann wird denn dann der Vereinsvorstand zum Verbandsbösen?


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Um mal auf den Vergleich mit anderen Medien zurück zu kommen:
Wenn ich an den Kiosk gehe und mir  Spiegel, Focus, Stern, Bild, Welt, FAZ, Süddeutsche oder den Klein-Kleckersdorfer Anzeiger _kaufe_, dann tue ich das entweder, weil mich die dort vertretene redaktionelle Grundmeinung bisher überzeugt hat und ich dieses Medium lesenswert finde, bzw. kaufe dies zum ersten Mal und dann nie wieder, weil ich mit der dort vertretenen Meinung nicht konform gehe.

Aber wer bitteschön käme auf die Idee, aus diesem Grund eine Printredaktion öffentlich anzugreifen?
(OK, Günther Grass bei der Bild, aber ansonsten???)
Da trifft jeder eine Konsum- oder Nichtkonsumentscheidung.

Bei einem kostenlosen Internetmagazin und dessen Forum wird dagegen die Redaktion von Leuten, die anderer Meinung sind, öffentlich aufgefordert, die Form und die Inhalte der Berichterstattung zu ändern. Das muss man sich mal genüsslich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...:m

Als das ganze Dilemma mit der Fusion und dem aus unser Sicht untragbaren Verhalten einiger Verbandsfunktionäre angefangen hat, hab ich mir so oft die Frage gestellt, ob wir als AB uns nicht so manches Mal selbst zu wichtig genommen haben und nicht vielleicht nur der kleine Dackel sind, der sich an der deutschen Eiche die Fott rubbelt. Und was ist draus geworden? Mittlerweile werden wir an allen möglichen Fronten bekämpft, beschimpft, kritisiert und angepöbelt. 
Also scheinen wir ja plötzlich verdammt wichtig geworden zu sein.




			
				Mahatma Gandhi schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.“


----------



## ernie1973 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Das, was gute Medien auszeichnet, ist für mich zumeist OBJEKTIVITÄT bei der Berichterstattung!

Die fehlt mir bei den angelpolitischen Engagements hier im Board sehr oft!

Das es das AB gibt ist toll!

Das hier eine Plattform FÜR Angler existiert ist auch toll!

Aber - nicht jeder, der hier "Member" ist, möchte ständig gebrainwasht werden, mit persönlichen Meinungen, Ansichten der "Macher" etc. - klar - man muss es ja nicht lesen - aber es ist schon manchmal bedenklich, wie in vielen Diskussionen auf einmal wieder von Seiten des AB die Politik zu allen möglichen anglerischen Fragestellungen und Diskussionen in Themen "reingedrückt" wird, die oft DORT im einzelnen Thread eigentlich OT ist.

Das sollte doch ruhig auch in den politischen Threads bleiben, die es ja zu genüge gibt & nicht bei nahezu JEDEM Thema irgendwie immer wieder eingeworfen werden von Seiten der "Macher".

Gerade Thomas bringt meiner Ansicht nach für einen "Journalisten" zuviel eigenes, dass auch oft am falschen Ort und zu oft seine eigene Meinung mit in den Teil rein, indem eigentlich erstmal obj. Berichtet werden sollte, bevor dann auf DIESER Grundlage eine sachliche Diskussion aufkommt, in der Thomas nat. seine eigene Meinung sagen kann - soll & stets wird -->  dadurch verschwimmen Dinge wie obj. Berichterstattung über Fakten & Kommentierung, Analsye, Kritik usw.

Auch wird mir oft ein wenig zuviel "schwarz/weiß" gedacht - geschrieben - berichtet - zensiert usw. !

In anderen Medien gibt es immer eine klare Trennung zwischen Berichterstattung und z.B. Kommentaren, in denen dann auch mal eine Meinung oder eine eigene Wertung des Kommentierenden hinzukommt!

Bei der Berichterstattung hat die eigene Meinung oder Wertung des Berichtenden *eigentlich* (noch) nix zu suchen - diese klare Trennung - welche in allen ernstzunehmenden Medien *ÜBLICH* ist, die vermisse ich hier oft.

Das könnte aber auch einfach daran liegen, dass der Beruf des Journalisten *EIGENTLICH* auch eine Sache ist, welche die meisten *ERLERNEN*, bevor sie Journalismus betreiben - das scheint mir hier anders zu sein!

Vermutlich werden deswegen einige journalistischen Tugenden nicht stringent eingehalten - bzw. Dinge nicht immer klar voneinander abgegrenzt - z.B. zwischen "Berichten" und "eigenen Ansichten / Wertungen"!

Ernie


----------



## GeorgeB (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



> Ralle schrieb:
> 
> Man muss faiererweise auch dazusagen, dass wir ja von Anfang an und permanent bei der Sache sind.
> 
> *Vielen, insbesondere diejenigen die erst nach der völligen  Kommunikationsverweigerung durch die Verbände hier mitgelesen haben,  kann das schon ein schräges Bild vermitteln.*


So ist es. Und deshalb finde ich den Fred hier für neuere User sehr interessant. 

Verbände müssen sich daran gewöhnen, dass durch Web-Kommunikation eine neue Ära der Transparenz eingeläutet wurde. Unbeobachtet vor sich hin zu wurschteln ist Geschichte. 

Wie war es denn bisher? Hauseigene Postillen, die an Vereine und Mitglieder gingen, und in denen man auf deren Kosten Selbstbeweihräucherung betreiben konnte. Wenige Fachzeitschriften, die einem zwangsweise freundlich gesonnen waren. Diese Zeiten sind vorbei.

So absolut nachvollziehbar die Stellungnahmen des TE, aber auch von z.B. Willem oder Aegir für mich klingen, drängt sich mir doch die Frage auf, warum die Verbände, die ja für uns Angler und nicht für sich selber da sind, so mauern. Haben sie u.a. hier doch kostenlose Medien, in denen sie ihre Arbeit einer großen Masse erklären können. 

Die Strafanzeigen steigern das Misstrauen. Maschendrahtzaun-Alarm. Wer offen und ehrlich Interessen von Anglern vertritt, sollte das tun, ohne Gerichte mit solchen Querelen zu belästigen. Vor allem dann, wenn sich augenscheinlich schon die eigene juristische Beratung verklausuliert distanziert. Schmeckt verdächtig nach: "Hauptsache mein Feind hat seine Anwaltskosten am Hals". Und das wiederum wird von Menschen wie mir in einer ziemlich tief liegenden Schublade einsortiert. Um allerdings wirklich einen objektiven Eindruck zu bekommen wäre es hilfreich, die "beanstandeten" Posts auch lesen zu können. 

Verbandsarbeit ist ein schwieriges Geschäft. Dagegen sein ist einfach. Kompromisse in einer Zeit zu erarbeiten, die von Großstadtneurotikern mit hochgradig ausgeprägtem Weltverbesserungs-Syndrom geprägt ist, mutet schon viel schwieriger. Und den faulen und oft sinnlos wirkenden Kompromiss dann in diesem konkreten Fall einer in Sachfragen ohnehin schon in unterschiedlichsten Facetten denken Anglerschaft schmackhaft zu machen, ist fast unmöglich. In dieser Hinsicht sollte man Gnade walten lassen. Machen Verbände aber dicht und beschäftigen sich mehr mit Eigeninteressen, wird ihnen diese Gnade im Web-Zeitalter kaum zu Teil werden.

Allerdings gilt, und da bin ich ganz beim Threadersteller, die Devise: Je diplomatischer Kritik präsentiert wird, desto glaubwürdiger kommt sie rüber. Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Da kann man ja mal dran arbeiten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Ich möchte jetzt gar nicht mehr auf die einzelnen Beiträge eingehen, da gibt es viel zu viele Punkte, die ich zeitlich nicht beantworten kann bzw. teilweise auch schon in vorherigen Postings beantwortet habe. 

Wenn jemand Phrasen schreibt wie "das Volk gibt, die Politik nimmt" und gleichzeitig schreibt "er kann Politik", dann sage ich Er hat gar nichts verstanden, ist ein Mitläufer und die eigene Meinung existiert nicht. Das ist genau der Punkt den ich bei Eurer Diskussion bemängel. Ihr versucht Eure Meinung auf andere zu übertragen. Das ist eine gefährliche Vorgehensweise! Ihr schreibt "vieles was als Vermutung dargestellt worden ist, wurde später durch Fakten belegt". Vieles ist aber nicht alles! Das ist unseriös, denn häufig ist bei Eurem Schreibstil nicht zu erkennen ob Fakten oder Gerüchten zu Folge Beiträge erstellt werden. Nochmal: das ist unseriös! Wenn Ihr keine Infos von Verbänden und Funktionären erhaltet, dann solltet Ihr Euch einmal mehr hinterfragen. Da lasse ich auch keine Ausreden wie "anfangs haben wir es freundlich versucht" gelten. Des Weiteren macht Ihr anscheinend journalistisch einen schlechten Job, denn Euch fehlen wichtige Kontakte. Glaubt Ihr, dass die Bildzeitung Herrn Wulff einen Fragenkatalog geschickt hat? Nein, erst wurde recherchiert und dann veröffentlicht. Nämlich dann, als Beweise vorlagen. Ihr veröffentlicht schon vorab (Zitat "was später durch Fakten belegt wurde"). Das ist billiger Journalismus. Ihr schreibt selber, dass Ihr teilweise unterschiedliche Aussagen von Euren "Informanten" erhaltet. Welche veröffentlicht Ihr dann? Die am besten zu Eurer Meinung passt und die andere wird unter den Tisch gekehrt? Ist das seriöse Berichterstattung? Nein, ich glaube nicht. Und deshalb wiederhole ich gerne meine Forderung. *Kommt Eurer Verantwortung nach und betreibt seriöse Berichterstattung.* Denn nur das erfüllt Eure eigenen Grundsätze "es ALLEN Anglern recht zu machen und die Interessen ALLER Angler zu vertreten"- Und wie man hier erkennen kann, habe ich auch User auf "meiner Seite". 

Im übrigen möchte ich hier keinen Streit erzeugen, sondern einfach eine ehrliche Diskussion führen. Ich möchte sehen, ob ich mit meiner Meinung und meinem Eindruck alleine bin. 

Und noch einmal möchte ich etwas klarstellen. Ich bin kein Verbandsfunktionär. Aber - und da bin ich ehrlich - pflege ich gute Kontakte zum LSFV S-H. Warum? Weil ich das Thema "behindertengerechte Angelplätze am NOK" mit begleitet habe. U.a. war ich bei der offiziellen Einweihung dabei. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich alles was der LSFV macht, gutheiße! Im Gegenteil, ich sehe auch manche Dinge negativ. Das habe ich nie bestritten, oder? *Ich habe hier nur eine faire Berichterstattung gefordert.* Deshalb bin ich kein Gegner oder ähnliches. Ich glaube mein erster Beitrag ist auch nicht als Angriff zu werten (auch wenn manche ja einiges in die Beiträge hier hineininterpretieren).


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Das mag es vielleicht gar nicht sein, aber irgendwann ist auch die verfügbare "Ehrenamtszeit" für jeden aufgebraucht...
> ...
> 
> Bewusst ist das sicher den meisten. Dann kommt allerdings die Grundsatzfrage, ob ich mich "weiter oben" engagiere und versuche was zu ändern, oder ob ich mit dem Kopmromiss leben kann (und ggf. Lösung "vor Ort" finde).



Immer mehr haben aufgegeben, was ändern zu wollen und merken, dass sie in ihrer lokal beschränkten Sichtweise sehr gut mit dem leben können, was sie haben. Das geht so lange gut, bis "von oben" irgendein Müll auf sie herab prasselt.
Bisher haben sich viele auch damit abgefunden (Setzkescherverbot, Gemeinschaftsangeln, Nachtangelverbot, ...), oft nur deshalb, weil es immer noch bequemer war.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das, was gute Medien auszeichnet, ist für mich zumeist OBJEKTIVITÄT bei der Berichterstattung!
> 
> Die fehlt mir bei den angelpolitischen Engagements hier im Board sehr oft!
> 
> ...



Dass der Journalistische Teil im Magazin stattfindet, wurde ja nun schon mehrfach erklärt.
Hier befinden wir uns in einem Diskussionsforum. Als Einstieg für eine Diskussion wird d4er entsprechende Magazinartikel eingestellt.

Genau hier endet Berichterstattung und das Board als Diskussionsplattform entfaltet seine Wirkung.

Wo bitte siehst Du eine Vermischung zwischen Redaktioneller Arbeit und persönlicher Diskussion?

Und wie genau, sollte Thomas sich verhalten, um Deiner Meinung nach einem "üblichen, ernstzunehmenden" Medium gerecht zu werden? Sprich wo, und ab wann darf er seine persönliche Meinung kundtun?

Ich werte Deinen Beitrag als den eines gefrusteten Users, der in anderen Unterforen auf die Finger bekommen hat, weil er sich nicht regelkonform benommen hat. Und ein solcher nutzt dann an sich gehaltvolle Threads wie diesen hier, um seinen persönlichem Frust abzulassen, gewürzt mit persönlichen Seitenhieben und herabsetzungen.

Bevor Du, lieber Ernie, uns/Thomas schlechten Stil vorwirfst, schau erst einmal in den Spiegel.


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> *Ich habe hier nur eine faire Berichterstattung gefordert.* Deshalb bin ich kein Gegner oder ähnliches. Ich glaube mein erster Beitrag ist auch nicht als Angriff zu werten (auch wenn manche ja einiges in die Beiträge hier hineininterpretieren).



OK, einverstanden.
(damit meinst Du ja offensichtlich meinen "Gegenschlag" von heute Vormittag)
Ich verstehe Dein letztes Posting als Handreichung und den einseitigen Versuch des Aufeinanderzubewegens aus völlig unterschiedlichen Richtungen. Genau das ist es, was ich am allerliebsten hätte: Dass man wieder offen und fair und mit gegenseitigem in die Augen schauen auch kritische angelpolitische Themen besprechen und diskutieren kann.

Wenn Du also nicht, wie von mir fehlinterpretiert, auf "Angriff" aus warst, dann brauche auch ich keine "Verteidigung"shaltung :m (in einer Woche, wo mal als freiwillig Engagierter zum ersten Mal in seinem Leben die Anklagebank eines Strafgerichts drückt vielleicht verständliche Position  )


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dass der Journalistische Teil im Magazin stattfindet, wurde ja nun schon mehrfach erklärt.
> Hier befinden wir uns in einem Diskussionsforum. Als Einstieg für eine Diskussion wird d4er entsprechende Magazinartikel eingestellt.


 
Das ist zu billig! Denn der Verfasser des Beitrages ist die eine entscheidene Person. Das bedeutet ja auch, dass Ihr das Magazin nur dafür nutzt, um Beiträge zu erstellen und diese anschließend gezielt über das Forum zu verbreiten da hier die Resonanz größer ist!?! Bei den selben handenden Personen ist auch die Verantwortung an der selben Stelle!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo bitte siehst Du eine Vermischung zwischen Redaktioneller Arbeit und persönlicher Diskussion?


 
Hier im AB!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wie genau, sollte Thomas sich verhalten, um Deiner Meinung nach einem "üblichen, ernstzunehmenden" Medium gerecht zu werden? Sprich wo, und ab wann darf er seine persönliche Meinung kundtun?


 
Hier im AB, aber bitte auch als eigene Meinung kennzeichnen!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich werte Deinen Beitrag als den eines gefrusteten Users, der in anderen Unterforen auf die Finger bekommen hat, weil er sich nicht regelkonform benommen hat. Und ein solcher nutzt dann an sich gehaltvolle Threads wie diesen hier, um seinen persönlichem Frust abzulassen, gewürzt mit persönlichen Seitenhieben und herabsetzungen.


 
Oh, lieber Ralle! Kritik kannst Du nicht wirklich vertragen, oder? Diese Aussage disqualifiziert Dich! Ich sage immer zu meinen Kindern "wer schreit und beleidigt hat UnrechT"...

Fällt Euch etwas auf? Mir ja, denn Eure Meinung wir großteils hier nur durch "Euch" vertreten. Zu meiner Meinung kommt auch Zustimmung von dem "normalem User", der eigentlichen Zielgruppe dieses Forums. Ein Grund mehr Eure Berichterstattung zu hinterfragen! Findet Ihr nicht? Ich bin froh diesen Thread eröffnet zu haben...


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was ich am allerliebsten hätte: Dass man wieder offen und fair und mit gegenseitigem in die Augen schauen auch kritische angelpolitische Themen besprechen und diskutieren kann.


Völlig d'accord.
Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich mich an manchen Diskussionen gar nicht mehr beteiligen will - Stichwort "gefestigte Meinung des Medium AB".


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

@ Ralle 24 und ernie1973:

Ich fände es für diesen Thread nicht hilfreich, das jetzt hier weiter auf persönlicher Ebene auszudiskutieren. :m

Vielleicht haben wir nach all den wiederkehrenden Scharmützeln mit oberen Verbansführungsebenen die seltene und einmalige Chance einer neuen gemeinsamen Diskussions- und Informationskultur. Ein ganz ganz zartes Pflänzlein, dass wir hegen und düngen und nicht zertreten sollten!:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Dein letztes Posting als Handreichung und den einseitigen Versuch des Aufeinanderzubewegens aus völlig unterschiedlichen Richtungen. Genau das ist es, was ich am allerliebsten hätte: Dass man wieder offen und fair und mit gegenseitigem in die Augen schauen auch kritische angelpolitische Themen besprechen und diskutieren kann.


 
Eine Handreichung brauche ich eigentlich nicht, denn - und das wollte ich nur noch einmal deutlich machen - ich wollte neimandem etwas böses! Ich habe nur um eine faire Berichterstattung gebeten (ich weiß, ich wiederhole meine Ziele immer wieder...). Denn nur das ist im Sinne ALLER Angler.

Und wie Du schreibst, sollen wir fair diskutieren. Setzt das nicht eine faire Berichterstattung in diesem Forum voraus? 

Meint Ihr nicht, dass eine einseitige Berichterstattung auf Dauer unglaubwürdig wirkt und man damit eventuell das Gegenteil erreicht? Ich weiß wie es ist, wenn man in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist. Man wird Blind für das Wesentliche und vergisst den Blick über den Tellerrand. Dann muss manchmal ein "externer" kommen und einen darauf aufmerksam machen...


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

smithie, ein Medium mit Meinung?
Das schließt sich doch aus.
Hier hat jeder seine Meinung, und was im Forum steht ist grundsätzlich unsere Meinung, es sei denn, es ist als Bericht ausdrücklich gekennzeichnet.
Und auf (fast) jeden Bericht folgt sofort wieder unsere Meinung zu diesem Bericht.
Wir (Thomas, Jose, ich als hier vertretene aktuelle Redaktionsmitglieder) und Ralle 24 (als ehemaliges Redaktionsmitglied) können nichts dafür, dass wir in Vielem die selben Ansichten vertreten (außer, dass wir uns mal dazu getroffen und darüber geredet haben). Vor allem aber sind wir nicht das Medium, sondern nur Meinungsführer und sicherlich auch Stimmungsmacher in demselben.
Aber genau dazu stehen wir, und ich für meinen Teil sehe auch keine Veranlassung, diesen Zustand zu ändern.


Leider muss ich mich jetzt bis Sonntag oder Montag aus dieser m.E. recht vielversprechenden Diskussion ausklinken, weil ich das Wochenende in einer internetlosen Oase verbringen werde. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es auf der derzeit ins Sachliche und Faire übergegangenen Ebene weiterlaufen würde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

21 aktive Nutzer in diesem Thema- scheint interessant scheint zu sein und die Nutzer zu beschäftigen...|supergri. Schön wäre es hier noch mehr Meinungen zu hören. Oder eine Umfrage zu meiner Forderung zu starten...Damit wir "ALLEN Anglern" gerecht werden können und die Redaktion wirklich nach den eigenen Grundsätzen handelt! Sollte das Ergebnis für mich negativ ausfallen, würde ich mich entschuldigen- denn dann hätte ich mich getäuscht und wäre in der Minderheit in diesem Forum! Und Ihr hättet alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Colophonius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Moin moin,

Ich hätte echt nicht so früh das AB schließen sollen und dann so spät wieder reinschauen. Die Diskussion ist ja im aller schönsten Gange. (Klasse!) 

Viele Punkte, die ich gerne gesagt hätte, wurden schon gesagt und einiges, was ich noch anbringen wollte, liegt schon zu weit zurück (Zitate von Seite 4 hochzubringen, hilft uns auch nicht).

Aber eins möchte ich doch loswerden, nachdem ich hier alle Seiten gelesen habe. Eine Sache, die mir schon häufiger aufgefallen ist. Eine Sache die mich immer wieder bei Diskussionen im AB stört.

Das Diskussionsverhalten einiger Moderatoren entspricht nicht einem Verhalten, was ein Moderator an den Tag legen sollte. Nach meiner Auffassung (so kann man übrigens gut eigene Meinung kenntlich machen) sollte ein Moderator schlichten, zur Deeskalation beitragen und dafür sorgen, dass der Umgang in einem Thread sachlich, freundlich ist und die Leute beim Thema bleiben.

Was ich hier jedoch oft, von manchen Moderatoren häufiger, von manchen eher gar nicht, lese, ist genau das Gegenteil.
Durch gezielte Polemik und Provokation wird die Position des Gegenübers und seine Credibilität angegriffen. Auf der Seite des Users entsteht dabei ein Problem. Der Angriff kam von einem User, dessen Namen in dicken, blauen Buchstaben geschrieben wurde. Soll man jetzt zurückschießen und darauf hoffen, dass dieser Moderator nicht einfach den Thread schließt, deinen Beitrag löscht, dir eine Verwarnung oder gar Sperre gibt? 

Oder soll man lieber die Klappe halten? Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich hier einen Thread gelesen (tut mir leid, ich kann mich leider nicht mehr dran erinnern, welcher Thread das war) in dem ein Moderator den oben genannten, scharfen Stil an den Tag legte. Als der angegriffene User zurückschoss, und dabei genau so polemisch war, wie der Moderator, wurde mit einer Verwarnung gedroht.  Das macht die Diskussion unnötig schwierig und spiegelt das im Thread genannte Problem wider. 

Eine faire Berichterstattung / eine faire Diskussion findet scheinbar nicht statt. Es wurde mehrfach gefordert, man solle etwas positives anführen, was vom VdSF gemacht wurde. Fischerbandit erwähnte behindertengerechte Angelplätze in Schleswig-Holstein. Ich finde sowas positiv und doch auch einer Berichterstattung wert....


Edit: Während ich gerade geschrieben habe, hat Honeyball genau so moderiert, wie es meiner Meinung nach sein sollte.


> @ Ralle 24 und ernie1973:
> 
> Ich fände es für diesen Thread nicht hilfreich, das jetzt hier weiter auf persönlicher Ebene auszudiskutieren.



Wenn doch nur alles, was man sich wünscht, so schnell passieren würde


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist zu billig! Denn der Verfasser des Beitrages ist die eine entscheidene Person. Das bedeutet ja auch, dass Ihr das Magazin nur dafür nutzt, um Beiträge zu erstellen und diese anschließend gezielt über das Forum zu verbreiten da hier die Resonanz größer ist!?! Bei den selben handenden Personen ist auch die Verantwortung an der selben Stelle!
> 
> Hier im AB, aber bitte auch als eigene Meinung kennzeichnen!
> 
> ...



Wenn Du richtig gelesen hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen dass die geäußerte Kritik nicht mir galt, sondern Thomas. Und, dass meine Antwort sich nicht auf Dich bezogen hat, sondern auf Ernie. 

Auch könnte genaues lesen Dich darauf aufmerksam werden lassen, dass wir hier durchaus Zuspruch bekommen. Ich denke nicht weniger, als Kritik. Der Rest ist subjektive Wahrnehmung deinerseits. Ich vertrete meine Meinung, wie Du Deine. Ich bekomme Bestätigung und Kritik, wie Du sie auch erhältst. Alles in allem eine ganz gesunde, wenn auch sehr kontroverse, Diskussion.

Es gibt nicht den geringsten Grund an unserer Arbeit etwas grundlegendes zu verändern oder zu hinterfragen.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @ Ralle 24 und ernie1973:
> 
> Ich fände es für diesen Thread nicht hilfreich, das jetzt hier weiter auf persönlicher Ebene auszudiskutieren. :m
> 
> Vielleicht haben wir nach all den wiederkehrenden Scharmützeln mit oberen Verbansführungsebenen die seltene und einmalige Chance einer neuen gemeinsamen Diskussions- und Informationskultur. Ein ganz ganz zartes Pflänzlein, dass wir hegen und düngen und nicht zertreten sollten!:m



Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren zwischen Ralle und mir und auf die persönliche Ebene gehe (und ging) *ich* hier nicht!

Meine Ansicht dazu steht dort bereits & von einer so plumpen Provokation lasse ich mich bestimmt nicht aus der Reserve locken!


Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eine Handreichung brauche ich eigentlich nicht, denn - und das wollte ich nur noch einmal deutlich machen - ich wollte neimandem etwas böses! Ich habe nur um eine faire Berichterstattung gebeten (ich weiß, ich wiederhole meine Ziele immer wieder...). Denn nur das ist im Sinne ALLER Angler.
> 
> Und wie Du schreibst, sollen wir fair diskutieren. Setzt das nicht eine faire Berichterstattung in diesem Forum voraus?
> 
> Meint Ihr nicht, dass eine einseitige Berichterstattung auf Dauer unglaubwürdig wirkt und man damit eventuell das Gegenteil erreicht? Ich weiß wie es ist, wenn man in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist. Man wird Blind für das Wesentliche und vergisst den Blick über den Tellerrand. Dann muss manchmal ein "externer" kommen und einen darauf aufmerksam machen...



Ungefähr so war mein Posting an Dich gemeint!

Daher meine Bitte: Gib Du uns die Chance, Dinge fairer und objektiver zu beurteilen, dadurch dass Du mit uns kommunizierst (und nicht nur über uns) und Dinge, die aus Deiner Sicht verbandspolitisch positiv sind und eine positive Berichterstattung verdient haben, konkret beim Namen nennst. Wir *wollen gerne* auch Positives vermelden, aber seit der Dortmunder ENVIO-Geschichte mit absolut vorbildlicher Verbandsarbeit durch den LFV Westfalen-Lippe dreht sich fast alles nur um das Fusionschaos und da hab ich wirklich gar nichts Positives gefunden.


----------



## Tomasz (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Ich weiß nicht so recht ob und was ich schreiben soll. 
Wegen dem "ob" sind mir monatelange Diskussionen im Politikforum der letzten Jahre in Erinnerung, an denen ich mich beteiligt hatte. Auch weil es da immer wieder eskalierte, z.T. sehr persönlich wurde und ich mich heute noch darüber ärgere. 
Vieles was heute, aus meiner Sicht, zu Recht von Fischerbandit, Ernie und anderen angesprochen wurde war schon vor vielen Monaten Thema. Es gab auch schon mal einen Thread, der sich mit dem "Was macht die Redaktion richtig oder falsch" beschäftigte und anfangs auch so von der Redaktion gewünscht schien. Ich hatte damals auch versucht konstruktive Vorschläge zu machen, wie man die Diskussionkultur im Politikforum verbessern könnte (saubere Trennung von journalistischem recherchiertem objektiv gehaltenen Beitrag und persönlicher Meinung, unabhängige Moderation dieses Forums durch Moderatoren außerhalb der Redaktion, einen Redakteur aus den DAV-Ländern hinzunehmen usw. - ist ja leider gelöscht oder ich bin zu blöd das zu finden). Nicht weil ich, wie u.a. mir immer wieder vorgeworfen wurde und auch heute noch in den Beiträgen von z.B. Thomas anklingt, man von den eigentlichen Themen ablenken oder nur Kritik an der Kritik üben wolllte, sondern gerade weil man auf sachlicher Ebene austauschen wollte und der Bedarf dazu war und ist auch heute angesichts der brennenden Themen rund ums Angeln dringend notwendig. Dieses Thema zu der Arbeit der Redaktion ist jedoch erst in "Anregungen und Bugs" und schließlich ganz in der Versenkung verschwunden. Ich kann meine Beiträge von vor einem Jahr auch nicht mehr in meinem Profil sehen. Insofern finde ich es schon bedenklich, dass Thomas diese aktuelle Diskussion begrüßt. Lieber Thomas, das hatten wir alles schon einmal und es hat sich kaum etwas geändert. Erinnerst Du Dich? Wo sind all die gelöschten Beiträge geblieben? Was waren die Gründe für die Verschiebung und schließlich Löschung und wie klingen Deine heutigen Worte, wie toll doch diese hier geführte Diskussion in Deinen Ohren??? Wie ernst ist es Dir?
Was sich aber geändert hatte war, dass viele Diskutanten der letzten Jahre, denen ich ein ernsthaftes Interesse am Thema "Angel-Politik " unterstelle und mit denen eine zuweilen sachliche und zielführende Diskussion möglich war, heute resigniert das Handtuch geworfen haben. 
Und ja es ist richtig, jeder kann sich das Medium kaufen oder im I-net ansehen, von dem er glaubt, dass es am Besten zu einem passt. Niemand ist gezwungen hier zu lesen und zu diskutieren. Aber das AB stellt, und das ist der große Verdienst der Redaktion, ein wichtiges Forum da, wo man über die brenndenen Themen um die Angelpolitik und die Verbände distutieren könnte. Schade, dass dies so einseitig geführt und bestimmt wird. Ich habe schon vor Jahren die  Chancen dafür gesehen und gestritten. Aber persönlich möchte ich nicht wieder so hart angegangen werden. Daher schade um die vertaene Chance.
Die Redaktion hat zu Recht immer aufgefordert diese Themen zu lesen und hier zu diskutieren, aber sie hat es in Ihrer Art nicht geschafft, die Leute mit auf den Weg zu nehmen. Und deshalb wird auch leider dieses Thema wieder mehr diskutiert werden, als die eigentlich brennenden Fragen umd die Fusion. Darin liegt die eigentliche Tragik.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Fischerbandit erwähnte behindertengerechte Angelplätze in Schleswig-Holstein. Ich finde sowas positiv und doch auch einer Berichterstattung wert....


 
Es wurde hierzu in allen Fachzeitschriften berichtet, viel in der regionalen Presse- nur hier nicht. Mein Eindruck war, dass es - weil vom LSFV SH - nicht erwähnt werden sollte. Dieser Eindruck ist durch die einseitige Berichterstattung entstanden. Im größten Angelforum wäre das doch ein wichtiger Hinweis für Angler mit Handicap gewesen. Da muss man auch mal über seinen persönlichen Schatten springen. Im Interesse der Angler! Das hat im übrigen mit zur TE beigetragen...


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Honeyball schrieb:


> smithie, ein Medium mit Meinung?
> Das schließt sich doch aus.


nein, schließt sich nicht aus...
Der Spiegel oder die Süddeutsche drucken als Medium genauso wie das AB überwiegend Artikel mit Meinungen/Haltungen der gleichen "Richtung".



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vor allem aber sind wir nicht das Medium, sondern nur Meinungsführer und sicherlich auch Stimmungsmacher in demselben.
> Aber genau dazu stehen wir, und ich für meinen Teil sehe auch keine Veranlassung, diesen Zustand zu ändern.


Dadurch, dass ihr als Meinungsführer und Stimmungsmacher hier im Forum unterwegs seid, seid ihr m.E. das Medium...
Man schaue sich z. B. mal die aggressiv forumlierten Posts von Ralle bzgl. der selben, immer wieder kehrenden Themen an.




Honeyball schrieb:


> Leider muss ich mich jetzt bis Sonntag oder Montag aus dieser m.E. recht vielversprechenden Diskussion ausklinken, weil ich das Wochenende in einer internetlosen Oase verbringen werde. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es auf der derzeit ins Sachliche und Faire übergegangenen Ebene weiterlaufen würde.


schönes WE


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Colophonius:
Die Gratwanderung als Mensch mit Meinung auf der einen und Moderator auf der anderen Seite ist hier im Bereich "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" nahezu unmöglich.

Wenn wir uns alle darauf einigen, dass Mods und Admins hier als "Mensch mit Meinung" agieren und nicht als Mod oder Admin, kommen wir vielleicht auch dahin gehend einen Schritt weiter.

Das von Dir Angesprochene war grenzwertig, aber (leider) eben auch in einem Bereich, der mit "boardregelformer Kommunikation" nichts mehr zu tun hatte. OK, wenn Du das anders bewertest, aber irgendwo einfach Vergangenheit.

Wenn ich den TE (jetzt) richtig interpretiere, geht es ja hier um die Zukunft


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Das Diskussionsverhalten einiger Moderatoren entspricht nicht einem Verhalten, was ein Moderator an den Tag legen sollte. Nach meiner Auffassung (so kann man übrigens gut eigene Meinung kenntlich machen) sollte ein Moderator schlichten, zur Deeskalation beitragen und dafür sorgen, dass der Umgang in einem Thread sachlich, freundlich ist und die Leute beim Thema bleiben.



Generell ist ein Moderator ein Mensch mit Recht auf freier Meinungsäußerung.

Mir war das schon immer wichtiger, als der Posten eines Moderators.

Und falls es Dir entgangen ist und Deine Vorwürfe an meine Person gerichtet waren. Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit kein Moderator mehr.

Wenn ich hier und da "wir" schreiben, so drücke ich damit lediglich die immer noch anhaltende Loyalität zu diesem Forum allgemein und der verbindenden Grundhaltung zu Thomas und der Redaktion im besonderen aus.

Nicht auf Dich, sondern allgemein bezogen:

Und genau mit Ernies Beitrag driftet dieser an sich gute Thread wieder genau in die Richtung des Threads "Was macht die Redaktion falsch/richtig" ab, der richtigerweise seinerzeit entfernt wurde weil er nur noch ein Auskotzbecken für diejenigen war, die uns persönlich ans Bein pinkeln wollten.


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

@ Tomasz:
Leider war es bisher immer nicht zu verhindern gewesen, dass derartige Ansätze durch massive Beleidigungen und persönliche Angriffe gegen uns in den Dreck gezogen wurden. Daher wurden ganze dazu missbrauchte Threads geparkt oder gelöscht. Sorry dafür, aber das ging damals wirklich nicht anders.
Vielleicht läuft dies ja jetzt und hier mal ausnahmsweise besser.

(Freut mich übrigens, dass gerade Du Dich hierzu meldest!!!#6)


----------



## Colophonius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

@Ralle:
Ich weiß, dass du kein Moderator mehr bist und du warst damit auch nicht gemeint. 
Ich würde aus den Gründen, dass man (nach meinen Verständnis) als Moderator einen Teil seiner Meinung abgibt, um der Verantwortung gerecht zu werden, auch kein Moderator sein wollen. 

@smithie:
In den meisten Medien (ich nutze hier gerne den Spiegel als Beispiel, den ich gerne und viel lese) kommen andere Meinungen auch durch Streitgespräche zur Geltung und nicht jeder Beitrag geht in eine Richtung. Zwar dominiert beim Spiegel eine linke Richtung, doch "selbst" (im Sinne von Gegenteil einer Linken Ansicht) über die FDP wird manchmal was positives gesagt.
Übertragen auf die Verbandsstreitigkeiten: Es ist völlig in Ordnung, wenn die Verfasser der Artikel eine eigene Meinung haben und diese auch durch kluge Rhetorik (manches ist wirklich gut geschrieben!) unterstützen, doch die Gegenseite nur mit Häme und Spott zu überschütten, ist für mich ein Schritt zu viel.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es wurde hierzu in allen Fachzeitschriften berichtet, viel in der regionalen Presse- nur hier nicht. Mein Eindruck war, dass es - weil vom LSFV SH - nicht erwähnt werden sollte. Dieser Eindruck ist durch die einseitige Berichterstattung entstanden. Im größten Angelforum wäre das doch ein wichtiger Hinweis für Angler mit Handicap gewesen. Da muss man auch mal über seinen persönlichen Schatten springen. Im Interesse der Angler! Das hat im übrigen mit zur TE beigetragen...



Du hast aber schon verstanden, dass *Du* hier jederzeit über positive Vorgänge in Vereinen und Verbänden berichten kannst ?

Warum hast *Du* die Möglichkeit hier kostenlos und öffentlichkeitswirksam über eine gute Sache zu berichten, nicht genutzt?

Grundsätzlich aber machen einige gute Taten noch keinen guten Verband.

Ein Pfadfinder, der täglich zwanzig Omas über die Straße hilft ist auch dann ein Verbrecher, wenn er nur einem Dutzend dabei die Handtasche klaut.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Mein Beitrag gilt dem des TE und schliesst gedanklich unmittelbar daran an.
Der TE, welcher hier das Thema angeschnitten und festgelegt hat, hat die Richtung vorgegeben zu Dingen, die mir ebenfalls schon seit längerem aufgefallen sind und zu denen ich mich dann auch geäußert habe, weil ich ihm in einigen Dingen durchaus beipflichte.

Da driftet nix in irgendeine Richtung, sondern es steht dort meine Ansicht zu den Dingen, welche der *TE* hier zur Diskussion gestellt hat.

Aber - ich denke, zu dem vom TE angeregten Thema alles geschrieben zu haben, was ich schreiben wollte & halte Deine Spekulationen diesbezüglich für ziemlich verfehlt lieber Ralle!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @ Tomasz:
> 
> (Freut mich übrigens, dass gerade Du Dich hierzu meldest!!!#6)




Da möchte ich mich vorbehaltlos anschließen.


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Letzte Anmerkung vorm Wochenende:



> Die Gratwanderung als Mensch mit Meinung auf der einen und Moderator auf der anderen Seite ist hier im Bereich "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" nahezu unmöglich.



Auch ein ganz normaler User kann und darf hier gerne "moderierend" eingreifen und *sachlich*!!! sich äußern, wenn es wieder abdriften sollte, bzw. über den "Beitrag melden"-Button uns persönlich ansprechen und um Eingreifen bitten!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Colophonius schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> Ich weiß, dass du kein Moderator mehr bist und du warst damit auch nicht gemeint.



OK, dann hab ich das mißverstanden.#h


----------



## Colophonius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon verstanden, dass *Du* hier jederzeit über positive Vorgänge in Vereinen und Verbänden berichten kannst ?
> 
> Warum hast *Du* die Möglichkeit hier kostenlos und öffentlichkeitswirksam über eine gute Sache zu berichten, nicht genutzt?
> 
> Grundsätzlich aber machen einige gute Taten noch keinen guten Verband.



Es ist aber, leider oder zum Glück, nicht jeder mit dem Talent gesegnet gut zu lesende Artikel über eine solche Aktion zu schreiben. Mangelndes Talent kann man sicher auch mit Erfahrung ausgleichen, aber wenn ich jetzt persönlich einer solchen Aktion beiwohnen würde, glaube ich nicht, dass ich einen spannenden, gut zu lesenden Artikel produzieren könnte, der eine entsprechende Wirkung entfalten würde.




> Ein Pfadfinder, der täglich zwanzig Omas über die Straße hilft ist auch dann ein Verbrecher, wenn er nur einem Dutzend dabei die Handtasche klaut.



Tut nichts zur Sache, aber diese Metapher ist echt schön und ließ mich grinsen. Genau sowas meine ich mit "Talent gute Artikel zu verfassen" #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Wie gesagt, man kann immer weiter über den Stil diskutieren.

Die wirklich wichtigen Fragen bleiben nach wie vor unbeantwortet:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich für Ihre schnelle Bereitschaft zu einem Interview bezüglich der Ihnen angetragenen Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV, der durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehen soll.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe in diesen Fragen nichts ehrenrühriges, keinen schlechten Stil - gar nichts...

Wenn nun Leute meinen, es wäre für Angler wichtiger, unseren Stil zu diskutieren, statt diese Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, ist es deren gutes Recht....

Mein gutes Recht ist es dann aber auch, über die Motivation solcher Ablenkungsmanöver nachzudenken...........................................

Und bei uns können das beide Seiten diskutieren - und ich find es klasse, wie das genutzt wird!!!


----------



## gründler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Könnte mal einer aus dem f nen d machen (Überschrift).

Danke!

|wavey:


----------



## Colophonius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Thomas, könntest du bitte aufhören, ständig den gesamten Fragenkatalog hier reinzuzitieren? Ich glaube, es haben langsam alle verstanden und alle, die die Fragen lesen wollten, haben sie gelesen.

Edit: erstmal Mittagspause, klinke mich später wieder ein.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*

Diese ganze Diskussion hatten wir bereits schon 100x.

Das A-Team ist gegen diese Kritik resistent.

Wem es nicht passt, muss halt gehen oder sich aus diesen Diskussionen raushalten.

Dies ist keine Verteidigung des Boardteams, ganz im Gegenteil.

Allzu oft wird vom A- Team vergessen mit welchen Problemen die Verbände zu kämpfen haben.

In Deutschland ist es mittlerweile so, das selbst der Pfarrer und die Putzfrau bei der Gewässerverpachtung etc.  ein Wort mitreden wollen.
Da sitzen 50 Verbände bei den Politikern und alle haben was zu ********n wen es um Fischerei/ Angelrechte geht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> In Deutschland ist es mittlerweile so, das selbst der Pfarrer und die Putzfrau bei der Gewässerverpachtung etc. ein Wort mitreden wollen.
> Da sitzen 50 Verbände bei den Politikern und alle haben was zu ********n wen es um Fischerei/ Angelrechte geht..


Das rechtfertigt in keinster Weise das anglerfeindliche Verhalten vieler Landes- und Bundesverbände.

Wer wie z.B. der LSFV-SH oder der VANT in Thüringen Angler als Gefahr darstellt, um weiterhin Kohle mit Prüfungen machen zu können, wer wie die Verbände in B-W die von der Politik gewünschte Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes torperdiert, wer Angeln nur zur menschlichen Ernährung akzeptiert wie der VDSF/DAFV-Bund, wer sich weigert, angelpolitische Richtlinien vor einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF festzuschreiben wie der DAV, wer in Hinterzimmern mauschelt, statt Angler zu informieren und mitzunehmen wie alle zusammen, wer Geldflüsse nicht weiter offenlegt als gesetzlich unbedingt notwendig, wer Angler anzeigt und vefolgt, um weiter in Ruhe mauscheln zu können, und, und, und, und - der ist schlicht anglerfeindlich und kein Vertreter der Angler - und derjenige leistet anderen Anglerfeinden noch Vorschub (wissentlich oder nur aus Dummheit??), indem Angler und das Angeln als Gefahr statt als Chance dargestellt werden...............

Wenn nun Leute trotzdem meinen, es wäre für Angler wichtiger, unseren Stil zu diskutieren, statt diese Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, ist es deren gutes Recht....

Mein gutes Recht ist es dann aber auch, über die Motivation solcher Ablenkungsmanöver nachzudenken...................................... .....

Und bei uns können das beide Seiten diskutieren - und ich find es klasse, wie das genutzt wird!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon verstanden, dass *Du* hier jederzeit über positive Vorgänge in Vereinen und Verbänden berichten kannst ?
> 
> Warum hast *Du* die Möglichkeit hier kostenlos und öffentlichkeitswirksam über eine gute Sache zu berichten, nicht genutzt?


 
Guckst Du hier!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225532

Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass es nicht veröffentlicht worden ist. Ich habe geschrieben, dass das AB Team das nicht veröffentlicht hat! Ich habe es im PLZ Gebiet 2 eingestellt, aber evtl. hätte das AB Team den Beitrag besser platzieren können und somit auch Leute ausserhalb des PLZ Gebietes 2 erreichen können. Denn das ist ein wichtiges Thema (was man allerdings unter Umständen nur als Rollifahrer so empfindet...).


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt in keinster Weise das anglerfeindliche Verhalten vieler Landes- und Bundesverbände.
> 
> Wer wie z.B. der LSFV-SH oder der VANT in Thüringen Angler als Gefahr darstellt, um weiterhin Kohle mit Prüfungen machen zu können, wer wie die Verbände in B-W die von der Politik gewünschte Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes torperdiert, wer Angeln nur zur menschlichen Ernährung akzeptiert wie der VDSF/DAFV-Bund, wer sich weigert, angelpolitische Richtlinien vor einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF festzuschreiben wie der DAV, wer in Hinterzimmern mauschelt, statt Angler zu informieren und mitzunehmen wie alle zusammen, wer Geldflüsse nicht weiter offenlegt als gesetzlich unbedingt notwendig, wer Angler anzeigt und vefolgt, um weiter in Ruhe mauscheln zu können, und, und, und, und - der ist schlicht anglerfeindlich und kein Vertreter der Angler - und derjenige leistet anderen Anglerfeinden noch Vorschub (wissentlich oder nur aus Dummheit??), indem Angler und das Angeln als Gefahr statt als Chance dargestellt werden...............
> 
> ...



Tja, für vieles fehlt die Rechtfertigung. 
Nicht nur bei den Verbänden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Ich habe geschrieben, dass das AB Team das nicht veröffentlicht hat! Ich habe es im PLZ Gebiet 2 eingestellt, aber evtl. hätte das AB Team den Beitrag besser platzieren können und somit auch Leute ausserhalb des PLZ Gebietes 2 erreichen können. Denn das ist ein wichtiges Thema (was man allerdings unter Umständen nur als Rollifahrer so empfindet...).


Wir stellen ALLES ein, was uns zugesandt wird als Pressemeldung.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284

Unsere Aufgabe ist aber nicht das recherchieren und darstellen einzelner guter Taten von grundsätzlich anglerfeindlichen Verbänden.

Sondern denen immer wieder aufzuzeigen, dass die Zeiten vorbei sind, in denen sie ALLES problemlos in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln konnten....

Wir schaffen auch weiterhin diese Öffentlichkeit..................................


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboarf.de und die Politik*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Es ist aber, leider oder zum Glück, nicht jeder mit dem Talent gesegnet gut zu lesende Artikel über eine solche Aktion zu schreiben. Mangelndes Talent kann man sicher auch mit Erfahrung ausgleichen, aber wenn ich jetzt persönlich einer solchen Aktion beiwohnen würde, glaube ich nicht, dass ich einen spannenden, gut zu lesenden Artikel produzieren könnte, der eine entsprechende Wirkung entfalten würde.



Während meiner Zeit als Mod habe ich keinem User den Wunsch nach Unterstützung beim schreiben eines Berichtes verweigert.

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt in keinster Weise das anglerfeindliche Verhalten vieler Landes- und Bundesverbände.
> 
> Wer wie z.B. der LSFV-SH oder der VANT in Thüringen Angler als Gefahr darstellt, um weiterhin Kohle mit Prüfungen machen zu können, wer wie die Verbände in B-W die von der Politik gewünschte Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes torperdiert, wer Angeln nur zur menschlichen Ernährung akzeptiert wie der VDSF/DAFV-Bund, wer sich weigert, angelpolitische Richtlinien vor einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF festzuschreiben wie der DAV, wer in Hinterzimmern mauschelt, statt Angler zu informieren und mitzunehmen wie alle zusammen, wer Geldflüsse nicht weiter offenlegt als gesetzlich unbedingt notwendig, wer Angler anzeigt und vefolgt, um weiter in Ruhe mauscheln zu können, und, und, und, und - der ist schlicht anglerfeindlich und kein Vertreter der Angler - und derjenige leistet anderen Anglerfeinden noch Vorschub (wissentlich oder nur aus Dummheit??), indem Angler und das Angeln als Gefahr statt als Chance dargestellt werden...............
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Thomas,

Du gehst auf meine Beiträge nicht ein. Das akzeptiere ich, auch wenn ich die Gründe nicht kenne und nur vermuten kann.

Jedoch sind ein paar Dinge/Gesetze/Verordnungen, die Ihr hier für unsinnig erklärt da es Euch evtl. an Hintergundwissen fehlt und Euch die entsprechenden wichtigen Kontakte fehlen, um dieses Wissen zu erlangen, für die Angler wichtig- weil es sich hierbei um Kompromisse handelt. Wie willst Du denn ein Wettfischen einem Tierschützer erklären? Dass Tonnen von Fischen gefangen werden, im Setzkescher gehältert werden und dann wieder zurückgesetzt werden? Wenn Du als Verband das befürwortest, machst Du Dich unter Umständen für andere Dinge angreifbar. Wenn Naturschützer mit dem Thema an die Öffentlichkeit gehen, kann die Stimmung in der Bevölkerung auch mal gegen die Anglerschaft umkippen. Beispiel gefällig? Umsatzrückgang bei Wiesenhof nach Berichten in den Medien! Da sind die Menschen sensibel! Also lieber kein Wettbewerbsfischen, aber andere Dinge sind durchführbar. Das meine ich mit über den Tellerrand schauen. Was meinst Du wieviel Arbeit die Lobbyisten in unserem Fach haben und leisten? Damit wir überhaupt noch angeln dürfen?! Kompromisse sind in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft in allen Bereichen des Lebens zwingend notwendig. Siehe die Autoindustrie und CO² Wert! Dadurch darf auf Autobahnen weiter gerast werden (als einziges Land weltweilt). Somit können wir weiter dicke Autos bauen, Autos die aus deutscher Produktion weltweit Anerkennung haben. Das wurde durch Lobbyisten ausgehandelt. Ich garantiere Euch, wenn Eure Grundsätze und Eure Forderungen durchkommen, weht uns Anglern ein ganz rauher Wind entgegen- aus allen Teilen der Bevölkerung! Leider seid Ihr in meinen Augen stur und haltet Euch für die Retter unseres Hobbies- ich sehe Eure einseitigen Beiträge kritisch und gefährlich. Ebenso Eure Forderungen!

Du postest immer wieder den Fragenkatalog! Warum sollte der beantwortet werden? Soll jeder Fragenkatalog von irgendeinem Internetforum beantwortet werden? Wisst Ihr wieviele Foren es gibt? Das sind für Euch wichtige Fragen, für andere nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich in der Position darauf geantwortet hätte. Evtl. habe ich wichtigeres zu tun. Und eventuell laufe ich Gefahr, dass meine Antworten zerpflückt werden und Dinge - wie hier oft passiert - reininterpretiert werden. Also lasse ich doch die Finger von einem solchen Fragenkatalog. Meine Antworten werden eh kritisch in diesem  Forum betrachtet, weil das anscheinend der Stil des Forums (geworden) ist...Diesen Eindruck könnte man als Empfänger des Schreibens haben, oder?  Ist nur so ein Gedanke von mir und diesen Gedanken könnten auch andere haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Du postest immer wieder den Fragenkatalog! Warum sollte der beantwortet werden? Soll jeder Fragenkatalog von irgendeinem Internetforum beantwortet werden?


Dann nimm uns doch auch nicht so wichtig, dass Du versuchst uns vorzuschreiben, wir müssten verbandsfreundlicher berichten, wenn wir eh nicht relevant sind..

Siehst Du uns aber als relevant, MÜSSTEN dann nicht auch die Verbände antworten, oder?
;-))))

Zu den obigen Beispielen von mir:
Da will der Gesetzgeber!!!!! gesetzliche Erleichterungen für Angler (sei es beim Nachtangeln, sei es beim Zugang zum Angeln) und die Verbände verhindern das, indem sie auch öffentlich Angler als Gefahr für die Gewässer und die Fische darstellen!!!!!

Da ist kein Tierschützer dran schuld, kein Naturschützuer...

Nur und ausschliesslich die  anglerfeindlichen  Verbände und Funktionäre (damit auch bewiesen)!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn nun Leute trotzdem meinen, es wäre für Angler wichtiger, unseren Stil zu diskutieren, statt diese Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, ist es deren gutes Recht....

Mein gutes Recht ist es dann aber auch, über die Motivation solcher Ablenkungsmanöver nachzudenken...................................... .....

Und bei uns können das beide Seiten diskutieren - und ich find es klasse, wie das genutzt wird!!!


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann nimm uns doch auch nicht so wichtig, dass Du versuchst uns vorzuschreiben, wir müssten verbandsfreundlicher berichten..


stand irgendwo auf den vielen Seiten "verbandsfreundlich"?
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern.
Es ging doch eher darum auch mal so eine Aktion wie die am NOK zu publizieren??




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn nun Leute trotzdem meinen, es wäre für Angler wichtiger, unseren Stil zu diskutieren, statt diese Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, ist es deren gutes Recht....


Soll das jetzt heißen, dass der TE (oder irgendeiner der anderen Angler hier) Deine Fragen an Happach-Kasan beantworten soll?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein gutes Recht ist es dann aber auch, über die Motivation solcher Ablenkungsmanöver nachzudenken...................................... .....


Also ist dieser Thread einzig und allein ein im Verbands-Hinterzimmer ausgemauscheltes Ablenkungsmanöver... ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern.
> Es ging doch eher darum auch mal so eine Aktion wie die am NOK zu publizieren??


Dann gerne nochmal:
Wir stellen ALLES ein, was uns zugesandt wird als Pressemeldung.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284

Unsere Aufgabe ist aber nicht das recherchieren und darstellen einzelner guter Taten von grundsätzlich anglerfeindlichen Verbänden.

Sondern denen immer wieder aufzuzeigen, dass die Zeiten vorbei sind, in denen sie ALLES problemlos in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln konnten....

Wir schaffen auch weiterhin diese Öffentlichkeit..................................




> Soll das jetzt heißen, dass der TE (oder irgendeiner der anderen Angler hier) Deine Fragen an Happach-Kasan beantworten soll?


Sofern jemand eine Funktion in einem Verband hat:
Ja, dann sollte er zumindest mal dringend über diese Fragen nachdenken..



> Also ist dieser Thread einzig und allein ein im Verbands-Hinterzimmer ausgemauscheltes Ablenkungsmanöver... ??


Würde ich dem TE persönlich hier definitiv nicht unterstellen.

Nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre mit Verbänden und Funktionäre würde ich das aber nicht grundsätzlich ins Reich der Fabel verweisen..

Mauscheln, tarnen und tricksen könnte man den meisten Verbandsfunktionären wohl nicht komplett absprechen...

Wenn man so ansieht, was in der Geschichte um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF so alles zwischen diesen "ehrenwerten Herren" abgelaufen ist...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann nimm uns doch auch nicht so wichtig, dass Du versuchst uns vorzuschreiben, wir müssten verbandsfreundlicher berichten..


 
Wichtig genug!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu den obigen Beispielen von mir:
> 
> Da will der Gesetzgeber!!!!! gesetzliche Erleichterungen für Angler (sei es beim Nachtangeln, sei es beim Zugang zum Angeln) und die Verbände verhindern das, indem sie auch öffentlich Angler als Gefahr für die Gewässer und die Fische darstellen!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Das will der Gesetzgeber? Wenn er das wirklich will, dann hätten wir das wohl auch, oder? Sagen und handeln sind zwei paar Schuhe. Denn es werden vom Gesetzgeber auch unpopuläre Entscheidungen (wie auch von den Verbänden) getroffen. Wie ich schon sagte, evtl. sind Deine Informanten ja auch nicht richtig informiert oder Euch fehlen die "richtigen" Kontakte. Ich glaube wichtiger als Verbände und Politik sind in unserem Hobby auch die Lobbyisten. Ohne die geht in unserem Land gar nichts mehr. Habt Ihr da auch Kontakte? Überlegt doch mal wieviel Umsatz die Angelindustrie in Deutschland macht und wieviel Einfluss die haben. Glaubst Du das Ihr alles an Hintergundwissen und Gründen kennt? Die Leute vertrauen sich untereinander und halten wasserdicht! Da kommt nix raus, aber Absprachen gibt es genügend. Und die gibt es sicherlich zu recht und nach bestem Wissen. Willst Du das in Abrede stellen? Es gibt Leute die einfach mehr Wissen haben als Ihr und danach handeln. Die sich über die Folgen von Entscheidungen Gedanken machen. Die Studien vorliegen haben. Und Ihr schreibt hier einfach, weil nicht alle Eure Meinungen vertreten und Eure Forderungen umsetzen. Wie ich schon zig Seiten vorher angeführt habe, gibt es dafür Gründe. Werdet aktiv in der Umsetzung Eurer Forderungen. Mal sehen wie weit Ihr kommt und ob Ihr es in der Praxis besser könnt- mit den Mitteln die Euch dann zur Verfügung stehen und den Gegnern die EUCH dann blockieren und mit Forderungen konfrontieren. Das nennt man dann übrigens Realität!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jedoch sind ein paar Dinge/Gesetze/Verordnungen, die Ihr hier für unsinnig erklärt da es Euch evtl. an Hintergundwissen fehlt und Euch die entsprechenden wichtigen Kontakte fehlen, um dieses Wissen zu erlangen, für die Angler wichtig- weil es sich hierbei um Kompromisse handelt. Wie willst Du denn ein Wettfischen einem Tierschützer erklären? Dass Tonnen von Fischen gefangen werden, im Setzkescher gehältert werden und dann wieder zurückgesetzt werden? Wenn Du als Verband das befürwortest, machst Du Dich unter Umständen für andere Dinge angreifbar.



Mal was zum Thema Hintergrundwissen.

Ich war in den 80ern live dabei, als ein gewisser Herr Drosse´ von Verbandsseite aus seinen Feldzug gegen hältern, Wettfischen und lebenden Köderfisch begonnen hat. Ich habe seine Brandreden auf den Versammlungen mit angehört, *lange bevor* der Tierschutz sich überhaupt halbwegs für das Angeln interessiert hat. Das ist jetzt fast 30 Jahr her, und so lange setze ich mich - privat und seit ich in diesem Forum bin öffentlich - mit Verbandsarbeit auseinander. 

Ich weiß ein klein wenig wie und was da abläuft.

Auch habe ich Dir schonmal empfohlen, Dich ernsthaft mit unseren Argumenten auseinander zu setzen, anstatt mit bloßem Überfliegen herausulesen, was Du herauslesen möchtest. 

Ein Beispiel von vielen:

Kein Verband muss einem Tierschützer erklären, dass er für das Wettfischen ist. Kein Verband muss sich dafür stark machen, dass Wettfischen erlaubt wird. Er kann das machen, muss er aber nicht.

Aber: *Kein Verband hat das Recht*, sich gegen Wettfischen auszusprechen und das sogar noch in die Fischereigesetzgebung einzubringen um Menschen die nicht in diesem Verband organisiert sind, ein Wettfischverbot aufzudrücken. 

Sowas regelt das Tierschutzgesetz und damit können sich alle mündigen Bürger auseinandersetzen.

*Und* ein Verband kann ein internes Wettfischverbot für *seine *Gewässer und Mitglieder erlassen.

Ich mache keinem Verband einen Vorwurf, wenn er *in seinen eigenen Reihen* Regeln erlässt wie er will.
Ich mache keinem Verband einen Vorwurf, wenn er mit einem Anliegen *für* die Angler trotz aller Mühe scheitert.

Das ist nicht der Knackpunkt.

Schlimm ist, dass die Vertreter einer Minderheit der Angler die ihnen per Gesetz leider zustehenden Anhörungsrechte dergestalt vergewaltigen, dass er seine Ideologie und Moralvorstellung *über die Bundesgesetzgebung* hinaus, allen anderen Menschen aufzwingen kann.

Und das gilt nicht nur für das Thema Wettfischen, das ist sowieso vom Tisch.

Das gilt auch und insbesondere für die aktuellen Bestrebungen des VDSF Bundesverbandes, die Angelfischerei alleinig zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbs erlauben zu wollen. 

Und genau das hat der Landesverband SH bei der letzten Gesetzesnovellierung sehr geschickt und erfolgreich verhindert. Diesmal noch.

Und das ist einer der Punkte, bei dem ich erfolgreiche Verbandsarbeit so positiv bewerte, dass ich das auch immer wieder hervorgehoben habe. Das ist Dir als aufmerksamen Leser aller Diskussionen und ausgestattet mit großem Hintergrundwissen ja sicher nicht entgangen.

Das war eine der Omas, die nach dem überqueren der Straße ihre Handtasche noch hatten.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann gerne nochmal:
> Wir stellen ALLES ein, was uns zugesandt wird als Pressemeldung.
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284
> ...



Es ist immer ehr leicht den Verbänden dies vorzuwerfen. Besonders dann wenn man als Board bessere Quellen als das gemeine Volk/ Angler hat. (Hier ziele ich auf die einseitige Berichterstattung/ Informationsquelle ab)
In der Tat ist die Aufklärung seitens der Verbände nicht unbedingt Vorbildlich. Es stellt sich aber auch die Frage was dem gemeinen Volk mitgeteilt werden muss.
Ist es von Interesse das Vorsitzender xyz den Pfurz quersitzen hat?


Aber wie gesagt. Diese Kritik ans Boardteam bringt nichts.
Alle Jahre wieder das Thema.


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir schaffen auch weiterhin diese Öffentlichkeit..................................


Ich glaube, das haben alle verstanden.
Das ändert nichts daran dass Du haarscharf aber gewaltsam am Thema (zumindest wie ich den TE verstanden habe) vorbeidiskutierst 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sofern jemand eine Funktion in einem Verband hat:
> Ja, dann sollte er zumindest mal dringend über diese Fragen nachdenken..


Das ist was anderes als "besser sollten die Leute (Angler) diese Fragen beantworten, als über den Stil des AB zu diskutieren".




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde ich dem TE persönlich hier definitiv nicht unterstellen.
> 
> Nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre mit Verbänden und Funktionäre würde ich das aber nicht grundsätzlich ins Reich der Fabel verweisen..
> 
> ...


Siehst Du, das sind Deine Erfahrungen mit den Verbänden.
Genauso haben andere User (und ich auch) einen (ersten) Eindruck vom AB, der durch diesen Thread nur noch verstärkt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Wichtig genug!


Dann müsstest Du auch wollen, dass die Verbände und Funktionäre die schon seit Jahren gebotene Möglichkeit nutzen, ihre Politik hier zu erklären...
;-))))

Es gibt übrigens (leider) keine Lobbyisten für Angler...

Die Verbände (VDSF/DAFV und DAV) sind ja Verbände der Bewirtschafter, nicht der Angler...

Mir ist aber als Angler zuerst mal wurscht, wer ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet, solange es vernünfig geschieht und unkomplizierter Zugang gewährleistet ist..

Und auch und gerade nicht der BVA (Verband der deutschen Angelgerätehersteller), die sich da seeeeehr vornehm zurückhalten, mit allem was Angel- und Verbandspolitik angeht..


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema Hintergrundwissen.
> 
> Ich war in den 80ern live dabei, als ein gewisser Herr Drosse´ von Verbandsseite aus seinen Feldzug gegen hältern, Wettfischen und lebenden Köderfisch begonnen hat. Ich habe seine Brandreden auf den Versammlungen mit angehört, *lange bevor* der Tierschutz sich überhaupt halbwegs für das Angeln interessiert hat. Das ist jetzt fast 30 Jahr her, und so lange setze ich mich - privat und seit ich in diesem Forum bin öffentlich - mit Verbandsarbeit auseinander.
> 
> ...



Welche Funktion hatte Herr Drosse im Verband?
Nach meiner Erinnerung keine. Kann mich da aber auch irren.

Nach meiner Information gibt es kein bundesweites gesetzlichs Wettfischverbot. Kann mich da aber auch irren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens (leider) keine Lobbyisten für Angler...


 
Weil Du keine kennst???? Stichwort fehlende Kontakte...

Lobbyisten werden *Dich* nicht anrufen und sagen "hallo mein Name ist Herr XYZ von der Firma ABC und ich bin Lobbyist...". Deshalb halte ich EUch auch nur für Zitat "Wichtig genug", aber nicht für *das* Sprachrohr der deutschen Anglerwelt und - wirtschaft! Mit einer anderer Berichterstattung würde das langfristig anders aussehen können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welche Funktion hatte Herr Drosse im Verband?
> Nach meiner Erinnerung keine. Kann mich da aber auch irren.




Herr Drosse´ war Vorsitzender des ASV-Rheidt, Mitglied im VDSF sowie beratender Justitiar beim VDSF, ohne dort ein offizielles Amt zu bekleiden. 

Und er wurde ob seiner Beratertätigkeit von der Verbandsspitze auf so gut wie jeder Versammlung eingesetzt, um die Vereinsfunktionäre einzunorden. Nicht nur mit Billigung, sondern auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch der Verbandsspitze, was ebenfalls auf diversen Versammlungen vor seinen Brandreden klargestellt wurde.

Müsstest Du doch wissen, wenn Du dabei warst.

Mehr zur Person und wie manche Vereine ticken:

http://www.asv-rheidt.de/html/tier_-natur_u__umweltschutz.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde ich dem TE persönlich hier definitiv nicht unterstellen.
> 
> Nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre mit Verbänden und Funktionäre würde ich das aber nicht grundsätzlich ins Reich der Fabel verweisen..


 
Ich kann es zwar nur noch einmal unterstreichen, dass ich a) keine Verbandsarbeit leiste und b) diesen Thread ausschließlich aufgrund meiner freien Entscheidung und Meinung eröffent habe.

Wenn Du einem Deiner Moderatoren Kollegen mehr glaubst, kannst Du gerne nachfragen- ich bin mit einem befreundet....Auf Wunsch sende ich Dir seinen Namen...


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Herr Drosse´ war Vorsitzender des ASV-Rheidt, Mitglied im VDSF sowie beratender Justitiar beim VDSF, ohne dort ein offizielles Amt zu bekleiden.
> 
> Und er wurde ob seiner Beratertätigkeit von der Verbandsspitze auf so gut wie jeder Versammlung eingesetzt, um die Vereinsfunktionäre einzunorden. Nicht nur mit Billigung, sondern auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch der Verbandsspitze, was ebenfalls auf diversen Versammlungen vor seinen Brandreden klargestellt wurde.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte dies nurmal von Dir klargestellt bekommen.
Herr Drosse bekleidete also KEIN Amt im VDSF oder anderweitigen Fischerei- Landesverband.

Desweiteren brauch ich Dir nicht erläutern was in den 80igern bezüglich Angeln los war. 
Ist nämlich nicht ganz korrekt was bzw. wie Du es schilderst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nach meiner Information gibt es kein bundesweites gesetzlichs Wettfischverbot. Kann mich da aber auch irren.



Nein, Du irrst Dich nicht. Genau das ist ein Knackpunkt.

Wettfischen unterliegen, wie alles Handlungen mit lebenden Wirbeltieren, dem Tierschutzgesetz.

Weil das Tierschutzgesetz aber kein generelles Verbot des Wettfischens (analog lebender Köfi, Hältern, Fischen aus Spass etc.) kennt, sondern immer nur unter abwägung der jeweiligen Umstände angewendet werden kann, haben die Verbände massiv auf die Fischereigesetzgebung eingewirkt, ein Verbot dort zu verankern. 

Dazu gab es keinerlei Handlungsbedarf, weil sowas ja durch interne Regeln verhindert werden kann, wenn man das für sein Gewässer/seine Mitglieder nicht möchte. 

Und somit haben die Verbände dazu beigetragen, das Wettfischen über die Regelungen im Tierschutzgesetz hinaus, *allen *Anglern aufzuzwingen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich wollte dies nurmal von Dir klargestellt bekommen.
> Herr Drosse bekleidete also KEIN Amt im VDSF oder anderweitigen Fischerei- Landesverband.




Ein offizielles Amt hatte er - zumindest zu meiner aktiven Zeit - nicht bekleidet.

Jedoch war er als Berater tätig und hat die Ideologien des Verbandes (die sich mit seinen deckten) vertreten. Die damaligen Verbandsfunktionäre haben sich seine juristischen Kenntnisse zu Nutze gemacht und er hat sich willig instrumentalisieren lassen.

Kannst Du aber aus dem Link auch herauslesen. Falls Du es nicht findest:

Zitat:

*In der amtlichen Begründung zur   Ordensverleihung wird das langjährige Engagement von Drossè im Bereich  der Fischerei, des Tierschutzes und des Naturschutzes hervorgehoben und  daher nicht  nur auf die von ihm getragene Entwicklung des Vereins vom  kleinen Dorfverein bis zu seiner heutigen Bedeutung und seine Tätigkeit  im Fischereiverbandswesen hingewiesen, sondern insbesondere auch auf die  von Rheidt ausgegangene Revolution im Bereich des Tierschutzes in der  gesamten deutschen Angelfischerei.*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Verbot des Wettfischens, Setzkescher und des lebenden KöFi sind übrigens Verbote, dich als Angler gut finde! Und auch damit bin ich nicht alleine...Soviel zu Euren Forderungen nach "....ALLER Angler..."! Das kann man nicht erreichen, maximal die Mehrheit kann man mit Entscheidungen glücklich machen. Und teilweise nicht mal das...Evtl. solltet Ihr diesbezüglich Eure Forderungen mal überarbeiten.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, Du irrst Dich nicht. Genau das ist ein Knackpunkt.
> 
> Wettfischen unterliegen, wie alles Handlungen mit lebenden Wirbeltieren, dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> ...



In Deutschland ist es so, was nicht ausdrücklich Verboten ist, ist nicht verboten.
Im Grunde das was Du und das Board auch fordern.

Evtl. ist dieses nicht niedergeschriebene Verbot ein Verdienst der Verbände. Ein Kompromiss um ein Verbot zu verhindern.
Es gibt nämlich auch sogenannte freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung. Wird sehr häufig mit der Industrie vereinbart um Gesetze zu vermeiden.
Dadurch hat man Hegefischen und sonstige Gemeinschaftsangeln aus Tradition gerettet.

Mal auch die andere Seite der Medailie betrachten.
Edit:


Zu deinem Schreibstil:

Massiv? Haben die Anglerverbände den Politikern mit einer Revolution gedroht? Mit vorgehaltener Pistole oder wie muss man sich dieses massiv  vorstellen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *In der amtlichen Begründung zur Ordensverleihung wird das langjährige Engagement von Drossè im Bereich der Fischerei, des Tierschutzes und des Naturschutzes hervorgehoben und daher nicht nur auf die von ihm getragene Entwicklung des Vereins vom kleinen Dorfverein bis zu seiner heutigen Bedeutung und seine Tätigkeit im Fischereiverbandswesen hingewiesen, sondern insbesondere auch auf die von Rheidt ausgegangene Revolution im Bereich des Tierschutzes in der gesamten deutschen Angelfischerei.*


 
So, dieser Herr Drossè wird von Dir jetzt hier an den Pranger gestellt! Warum? weil er Deine Meinung nicht vertreten hat? Wenn ich Dein Zitat so lese, denke ich er hat viel gutes für die Fischerei, Angler, Natur und für den tierschutz getan! Ich kann auf jeden Fall nichts schlechtes erkennen...|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein offizielles Amt hatte er - zumindest zu meiner aktiven Zeit - nicht bekleidet.
> 
> Jedoch war er als Berater tätig und hat die Ideologien des Verbandes (die sich mit seinen deckten) vertreten. Die damaligen Verbandsfunktionäre haben sich seine juristischen Kenntnisse zu Nutze gemacht und er hat sich willig instrumentalisieren lassen.
> 
> ...



Er hat nicht die Ideologien des Verbandes vetreten.
Der VDSF hatte z.B. sehr lange Zeit ein international erfolgreiches Wettkampfteam.
Wenn es nach den Idealen des Verbandes gegangen wäre, hätte dieses Team ja nach deiner Ausführung nicht geben dürfen.

Soweit ich weiss, wurde in den 80igern das Tierschutz und Fischereigesetz geändert/ verschärft. 
Darüber hat Herr Drosse sich reichlich ausgelassen und Panik verbreitet.
Heute sind wir alle schlauer, aber damalige Fehler lassen sich nur schwer ausbügeln.

Ich gebe Dir aber Recht:
Die Angler- Verbände und Vereine haben sich in den 80igern zu einfach und zu schnell die Butter vom Brot klauen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dein Zitat so lese, denke ich er hat *viel gutes* für die Fischerei, Angler, Natur und für den tierschutz getan!




Da fällt mir spontan und auch bei längerem Nachdenken partout nichts ein.
Gib mal bitte ein paar Beispiele für Positives.
Nicht dass ich etwas übersehen/verpasst habe.|bigeyes

|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So, dieser Herr Drossè wird von Dir jetzt hier an den Pranger gestellt! Warum? weil er Deine Meinung nicht vertreten hat? Wenn ich Dein Zitat so lese, denke ich er hat viel gutes für die Fischerei, Angler, Natur und für den tierschutz getan! Ich kann auf jeden Fall nichts schlechtes erkennen...|supergri



Der Herr Drosse war Jurist - damit hat man es hier oft nicht leicht .......|supergri

Zugegeben - er war mitursächlich für viele überflüssige Verbote, ABER - er hat sich dort engagiert, wo er nachweislich etwas bewegen konnte!(wenn auch für viele in eine zumindest fragwürdige Richtung! - aber bewegt hat er was!).

Er hat nicht nur bloß kritisiert, sondern etwas bewegt - leider oftmals in eine Richtung, die viele Angler so garnicht wollten und wollen - aber - anstatt sich selber *DORT* einzubringen, wo man etwas bewegen kann, nämlich *IN DEN VERBÄNDEN*, wird lieber alles kritisiert, was von Verbandsseite passiert!

Oft wohl auch zu Recht - aber - *meckern war schon immer einfacher, als es selber besser zu machen!*

Ich engagiere mich auch nicht im Verband und muss deswegen als einfacher Angler  halt´auch manchmal zähneknirschend alles hinnehmen, was von "denen da oben" so kommt - alternativ müßte ich selbst einer von "denen da oben werden" und mich selber AKTIV mehr mit einbringen - was mir aber zu stressig ist und weswegen ich tendenziell eher mal schweige, weil ich zu bequem bin, um es ehrenamtlich evtl. als Verbandsfunktionär besser zu machen!

Mir fehlt hier aber oft der konstruktive Ansatz und hier im AB begegnet mir mehr die destruktive Kritik.

"Sich konstruktiv & produktiv einbringen" ist etwas anderes, als nur Mißstände aufzuzeigen und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder zu kritisieren (auch wenn´s viele dieser zu Recht angeprangerten Mißstände unzweifelhaft gibt!).

Aber wer sich nicht selber engagiert, wo´s was bringt und sich nicht aktiv mit einbringt, der muss sich eben regieren lassen - egal ob im Kleinen - also im Anglerverband - oder im Großen - der Politik allgemein!

Ernie


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan und auch bei längerem Nachdenken partout nichts ein.
> Gib mal bitte ein paar Beispiele für Positives.
> Nicht dass ich etwas übersehen/verpasst habe.|bigeyes
> 
> |wavey:


 
Ich schrieb "Wenn ich *Dein Zitat* lese, *denke ich* er hat viel Gutes...."! Und im Zitat stehen nun mal keine Beispiele...

Einen amtlichen Orden erhält man ja nicht für schlechte Sachen, oder? Tierschutz ist eine wichtige Sache, auch wenn es uns Anglern nicht immer in den Kram passt.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Der Herr Drosse war Jurist - damit hat man es hier oft nicht leicht .......|supergri
> 
> Zugegeben - er war mitursächlich für viele überflüssige Verbote, ABER - er hat sich dort engagiert, wo er nachweislich etwas bewegen konnte!(wenn auch für viele in eine zumindest fragwürdige Richtung! - aber bewegt hat er was!).
> 
> ...



Ja, im Meckern sind wir alle gut.  

Man sieht dies in allen Lebensbereichen, ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan und auch bei längerem Nachdenken partout nichts ein.
> Gib mal bitte ein paar Beispiele für Positives.
> Nicht dass ich etwas übersehen/verpasst habe.|bigeyes
> 
> |wavey:



Was für ihn Positiv ist, muss für Dich noch lange nicht Positiv sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Im übrigen denke ich, wird das ganze gerade OT! Ich hatte gehofft noch mehr Meinungen zu diesem Thema (egal ob Pro oder Contra) zu hören/ lesen. Und natürlich hatte ich gehofft, durch mehr Nutzer - die ähnlich denken wie ich - die AB Redaktion zur Einsicht und zum Umdenken bewegen zu können. Wie jedoch die Reaktionen zeigen, war das vergebene Mühe! Ihr beschwert Euch über sture Funktionäre und seid selbst nicht bereit Euch nur einen mm zu bewegen. Nicht einmal mit dem Hinweis auf meine Gedanken "im Sinne der Mehrheit der Angler zu berichten". Schade!


----------



## Oldschoool (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Riesen Theater hier, keinen Plan mehr worum es eigentlich geht fakt ist, ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Angler und das seid vielen Jahren.

Ich habe teilgenommen an Jugendangeln, in den späten 80ern - 4 Karpfen in einer Nacht über 15 Pfund - da gab es leider noch keine Digitalkamera die ich mir hätte leisten können, also kam der Karpfensack zum Einsatz , mit dem Ergebnis das es Vereinsintern eine riesige Welle gegeben hat.

Wettkampfangeln oh ja gerne , früher sogar mit der Schwingspitze viele erfolge geholt - dann kam das Setzkescherverbot, das Abstecken der einzelnen Plätze wurde ebenfalls verboten, es kann ja der Charakter eines Wettfischens entstehen.

Heute ist es so das bei einem Hegefischen die Vereinsmitglieder ins Auto steigen und bis zu 5 km fahren um einen guten Angelplatz zu erreichen.

Abstecken .!. Fu 

Setzkescherverbot .!. ich muß meine gefangenen Fische töten  - Ich gewinne so ein "Hegefischen" mit Barschen wenn es sein muß - soll ich einen 10 cm Barsch töten ? 

Ich habe das dem Verband zu verdanken (VDSF) - Das ist sind Einschränkungen die ich nicht für gut heiße, es gibt noch einige dieser Beispiele, nur versteh ich den Sinn nicht ich denke der TE ist mit seiner Meinung in der Minderheit, 
die paar Mitglieder die sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligen kann mann nicht als Meßlatte werten.

Mein Fazit: Die Mehrheit der Angler haben die selbe Meinung wie der Thomas , die Arbeit der Verbandsfunktionäre ist nicht toll, Lobbyisten in der Angelbranche, das ist ein WITZ. 

Gegner wird es immer geben und Laberköpfe auch - Also ändern geht nur wenn es wirklich Leute gibt die sich einsetzen wollen aber genau hier ist das Problem - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land - entweder einen Leidenschaftlichen Angler an die Spitze des Verbands oder einfach Hinnehmen und wegschauen.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Im übrigen denke ich, wird das ganze gerade OT! Ich hatte gehofft noch mehr Meinungen zu diesem Thema (egal ob Pro oder Contra) zu hören/ lesen. Und natürlich hatte ich gehofft, durch mehr Nutzer - die ähnlich denken wie ich - die AB Redaktion zur Einsicht und zum Umdenken bewegen zu können. Wie jedoch die Reaktionen zeigen, war das vergebene Mühe! Ihr beschwert Euch über sture Funktionäre und seid selbst nicht bereit Euch nur einen mm zu bewegen. Nicht einmal mit dem Hinweis auf meine Gedanken "im Sinne der Mehrheit der Angler zu berichten". Schade!



|supergri#h|supergri

*DER* war gut!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Einen amtlichen Orden erhält man ja nicht für schlechte Sachen, oder?




Nun bin ich überzeugt.:m
|muahah:

Kein Wunder dass alles den Bach runtergeht.....#t|rolleyes


#d#d#d


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Verbot des Wettfischens, Setzkescher und des lebenden KöFi sind übrigens Verbote, dich als Angler gut finde! Und auch damit bin ich nicht alleine...Soviel zu Euren Forderungen nach "....ALLER Angler..."! Das kann man nicht erreichen, maximal die Mehrheit kann man mit Entscheidungen glücklich machen. Und teilweise nicht mal das...Evtl. solltet Ihr diesbezüglich Eure Forderungen mal überarbeiten.



Tut mir leid, du hast es komplett nicht Verstanden!

Ich bin FÜR Wettfischen und für Setzkescher. Mit dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches kann ich allerdings leben.

Woher nimmst du dir das Recht, mir die Option auf den Setzkescher oder Wettfischen zu verbieten?

Ich persönlich angel nicht mir GuFis auf Zander, fordere ich dafür ein Verbot? Nein, natürlich nicht! Warum auch, es hat mich nichts anzugehen wie andere Leute angeln möchten.

Ich fahre nicht mit dem Kutter raus. Möchte ich Kutterangeln verbieten? Ebenfalls natürlicht nicht. Gilt derselbe Fall.

Das haben leider viele Angler nicht begriffen!

Es gibt IMMER Angler, die mit irgendwelchen Verboten einverstanden sind, weil sie davon selbst nicht betroffen sind.
Man braucht nicht viel Verstand um zu erkennen, das wir mit DIESER Einstellung den Angelsport komplett in Deutschland abschaffen. Und die Verbände ebnen durch ihre "Kompromissbereitschaft" und ständige duckende/bückende Haltung diesen Weg auch noch.

Der Karpfenangler mag keine GuFi's, der GuFi Angler keine Boilies. Also Karpfenangeln und GuFi Anglen verbieten und wir haben zwei zufriedene Angler.

Ich versteh es nicht, das manche Petrijünger sich dessen Problematik nicht bewusst sind oder sich gar vorstellen könnten, das durch den Verbotswahn auch sie selber früher oder später eingeschränkt werden.

Unter Anglern scheint oftmals Neid wohl eine treibende Kraft zu sein. Nach dem Motto, ich hab kein Interesse an Fischart XYZ, also bin ich für ein Verbot, diese Fischart XYZ zu beangeln.

Meiner Meinung nach muss man den anderen Leuten auch was gönnen können und die in Ruhe ihrem Hobby nachgehen lassen. Ich will ja auch selber so angeln, wie ich das möchte. 

Ich begreife nicht, warum man in diesem Land nicht einfach seinen Kram machen kann (solange man Niemandem anderen belästigt) ohne das irgendeiner daher kommt und belehren oder Verbote fordern muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was für ihn Positiv ist, muss für Dich noch lange nicht Positiv sein.



Wäre aber möglich.
Dass es nichts Nennenswertes gibt, sagt eigentlich auch genug.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Lobbyisten in der Angelbranche, das ist ein WITZ.


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber schweigen! Fast jede Branche hat heute Lobbyisten, selbst die Schnittblumenverkäufer (nicht nur Floristen).


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Verbot des Wettfischens, Setzkescher und des lebenden KöFi sind übrigens Verbote, dich als Angler gut finde! Und auch damit bin ich nicht alleine...Soviel zu Euren Forderungen nach "....ALLER Angler..."! Das kann man nicht erreichen, maximal die Mehrheit kann man mit Entscheidungen glücklich machen. Und teilweise nicht mal das...Evtl. solltet Ihr diesbezüglich Eure Forderungen mal überarbeiten.




Letzter Versuch, dann bin ich hier raus. 

Der "Wille aller Angler" bedeutet nicht, dass alle Angler einer Meinung sind und alle das Gleiche tun und wollen. Es bedeutet dass jeder Angler im Rahmen der für die Allgemeinheit notwendigen und nicht durch die Bundesgesetzgebung angedeckten Fischereigesetze, so angeln kann, wie er es möchte. 

Es ist bezeichnend für das Deutschtum, dass kaum noch jemand in der Lage ist, freiheitlich zu denken.

Weil *Du* Wettfischen etc. ablehnst, dürfen es *alle anderen *auch nicht durchführen.

Vielleicht denkst Du in einer ruhigen Minute einfach mal darüber nach wie Du empfindest, wenn eine Minderheit durch Lobbytum etwas verbieten lässt was Dir wichtig oder wertvoll ist. Und das nur aus dem Grunde, weil die es "nicht gut" finden. 

Ich werde mich weiterhin gegen jedwedes ideologisch-moralisch geprägte Gesetz wehren, wenn dieses nicht dazu dient die Allgemeinheit oder den Einzelnen vor Schaden zu bewahren.

Vielleicht solltest Du diesbezüglich mal Deine Einstellung überdenken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Noch einer, ein letzter.




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber schweigen! Fast jede Branche hat heute Lobbyisten, selbst die Schnittblumenverkäufer (nicht nur Floristen).



Das ist also Deine Auffassung von sachlicher und gesellschaftfähiger Diskussionskultur ?

Wenn man ein beleidigendes Zitat eines Kabarettisten etwas umwurschtelt, ist es nicht mehr beleidigend?

Doch, und Danke sehr.


----------



## Oldschoool (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber schweigen! Fast jede Branche hat heute Lobbyisten, selbst die Schnittblumenverkäufer (nicht nur Floristen).



Ich habe das auf die Angelgerätehersteller bezogen welche du als Lobbyisten bezeichnet hast. 

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das auch nur einer dieser Lobbyisten aus der Branche , Deine Meinung teilen wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Letzter Versuch, dann bin ich hier raus.
> 
> Der "Wille aller Angler" bedeutet nicht, dass alle Angler einer Meinung sind und alle das Gleiche tun und wollen. Es bedeutet dass jeder Angler im Rahmen der für die Allgemeinheit notwendigen und nicht durch die Bundesgesetzgebung angedeckten Fischereigesetze, so angeln kann, wie er es möchte.
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung. Genau SO siehts in Deutschland aus. Ist auch meine Erfahrung, wie in meinem Post etwas über deinem.

Und das ist der Satz, der das Kernproblem auf den Punkt bringt und für alle anderen Fischarten, Angelmethoden usw. usf. anwendbar ist.

"Weil *Du* Wettfischen etc. ablehnst, dürfen es *alle anderen *auch nicht durchführen."


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, du hast es komplett nicht Verstanden!


 
Entschuldige, aber DU hast nichts verstanden...



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich bin FÜR Wettfischen und für Setzkescher. Mit dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches kann ich allerdings leben.
> 
> Woher nimmst du dir das Recht, mir die Option auf den Setzkescher oder Wettfischen zu verbieten?
> 
> ...


 
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du auch nicht mit lebendem KöFi geangelt hast? Weil Du mit dem Verbot ja leben kannst...Warum kannst Du mit dem Verbot leben und mit dem Wettfisch- und Setzkescherverbot nicht? Weil es Dich nicht betrifft? Du hast Dir mit diesem Beitrag so etwas von selbst widersprochen, das ist einmalig #q!



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das haben leider viele Angler nicht begriffen!
> 
> Es gibt IMMER Angler, die mit irgendwelchen Verboten einverstanden sind, weil sie davon selbst nicht betroffen sind.
> Man braucht nicht viel Verstand um zu erkennen, das wir mit DIESER Einstellung den Angelsport komplett in Deutschland abschaffen. Und die Verbände ebnen durch ihre "Kompromissbereitschaft" und ständige duckende/bückende Haltung diesen Weg auch noch.


 
Ohne diese Haltung wäre das angeln in meinen Augen noch deutlicher eingeschränkt oder gar verboten!



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss man den anderen Leuten auch was gönnen können und die in Ruhe ihrem Hobby nachgehen lassen. Ich will ja auch selber so angeln, wie ich das möchte.
> 
> Ich begreife nicht, warum man in diesem Land nicht einfach seinen Kram machen kann (solange man Niemandem anderen belästigt) ohne das irgendeiner daher kommt und belehren oder Verbote fordern muss.


 
Weil es in diesem Land ohne Verbote nicht funktioniert! Meinst Du wir hätten ohne die Vereine und Organisation durch Dachverbände überhaupt noch Fische in unseren Gewässern? Meerforellen würden wir nur noch aus Büchern kennen! Leider kennen viele nicht den respektvollen Umgang mit der Natur, ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter. Viele lassen jeglichen Respekt vor allem und jedem vermissen! Wir haben das Jahr 2012! Aufwachen! Trotz diverser Verbote und Regeln gibt es immer noch viele schwarze Schafe in unseren Reihen. Ohne Regeln würde das sicherlich viel schlimmer aussehen. Im übrigen meckert keiner gegen Schonzeiten oder Schonmaße. Warum nicht? Ist doch auch eine Beschränkung unseres Hobbies! Weil wir wissen, dass wir dann weniger Fische in ein paar Jahren haben werden. Nicht aus Rücksicht auf die Natur. Das ist der Punkt. Wir bedienen uns an der Natur und haben uns verdammt noch mal anzupassen und Rücksicht zu nehmen. Wir Menschen sind nicht die Bestimmer. Wir sollten dankbar sein, dass uns die Natur ein so tolles Hobby bietet- dann sollten wir auch mit Einschränkungen leben können. Damit der Schaden - den wir unzweifelhaft verursachen - sich in Grenzen hält.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich war in den 80ern live dabei, als ein gewisser Herr Drosse´ von Verbandsseite aus seinen Feldzug gegen hältern, Wettfischen und lebenden Köderfisch begonnen hat. Ich habe seine Brandreden auf den Versammlungen mit angehört, *lange bevor* der Tierschutz sich überhaupt halbwegs für das Angeln interessiert hat.



Was habt ihr damals dagegen zu unternehmen versucht?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich habe das auf die Angelgerätehersteller bezogen welche du als Lobbyisten bezeichnet hast.


 
Ich habe nicht die Angelgerätehersteller als Lobbyisten bezeichnet, sondern aufgezeigt, dass in deren Reihen welche gibt! Das ist ein großer Unterschied!



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das auch nur einer dieser Lobbyisten aus der Branche , Deine Meinung teilen wird.


 
Da irrst Du Dich gewaltig! Denn für ein langfristiges Überleben der Angelsports in Deutschland, muss man die Natur schützen und andere Meinungen zulassen, akzeptieren und verhandeln. Alle die langfristig denken, also nicht nur an heute oder morgen sondern auch an die Zeit in 50 Jahren, werden meine Meinung - zumindest ansatzweise - teilen! Ich habe auch nicht gesagt bzw. geschrieben, dass ich die Meinung der Verbände teile, oder? Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich hier im Umgang im Umgang mit der Meinungsfreiheit die Verantwortung und Fairness vermisse.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Wettkampf in Deutschland Verboten ????

http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/archiv/index.php?archiv_id=5736

Ja ne is klar......

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir bedienen uns an der Natur und haben uns verdammt noch mal anzupassen und Rücksicht zu nehmen.



Um Maß zu halten und mit Vernunft zu urteilen, hilft eine gute Erziehung



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir Menschen sind nicht die Bestimmer.



Ich dachte genau das willst du?#t
Bestimmen was andere dürfen und was nicht.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir sollten dankbar sein, dass uns die Natur ein so tolles Hobby bietet- dann sollten wir auch mit Einschränkungen leben können. Damit der Schaden - den wir unzweifelhaft verursachen - sich in Grenzen hält.



Wenn man sich vernünftig benimmt, verursacht man auch keinen irreparablen Schaden.
Dafür braucht es aber Erziehung und keine Verbote.


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich weiterhin gegen jedwedes ideologisch-moralisch geprägte Gesetz wehren, wenn dieses nicht dazu dient die Allgemeinheit oder den Einzelnen vor Schaden zu bewahren.


Ich habe ein dejà vue... und noch eines... und noch eines.

 Wie schafft es eine Minderheit (nach Ralle's Aussage) ständig, der armen Mehrheit Knüppel zwischen die Beine zu werfen und Regelungen zu erlassen, die keiner haben will?
Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder "Hinterzimmermauschelmauschel" und alle sind böse.

Das warum wäre der Ansatzpunkt.


Hier kann gemeckert, berichtet und über die Verbände geheult werden, so viel ihr/wir wollen, es interessiert keinen der an verantwortlicher Position sitzt.

Und wieder wäre das warum der Ansatzpunkt.


Was will Thomas mit dem Fragenkatalog?
Nachher sagen: wir haben doch eh schon gewusst, dass ihr (neuer Verband) bei den wichtigsten Fragen (auch nach der Fusion) nur Blödsinn macht...
Nein, es weiß jetzt keiner, wie ein evt. neuer Verband zu diesen Fragen steht.

Aber würde jemand der Meckerer seine Eier in die Hand nehmen und im Verband mitarbeiten, um was zu ändern?
=> So sieht's in Deutschland aus - viele heulen rum und die anderen sollen es richten...


Ich bin ja bei vielen Punkten d'accord, aber diese Meckerei, "alle sind gegen uns und erlegen uns furchtbare Regelungen auf", ist langsam echt nervig.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Ich habe mir mit meinem Post nicht widersprochen. Für den lebenden Köfi gilt dasselbe wie für GuFi's oder für Kutterangeln. Mich betrifft es zwar nicht, aber ich bin NICHT für ein Verbot. Ich dachte das es in dem Kontext meine liberale Haltung klar geworden wäre...

Mit den Mefos seh ich das genauso. Und deshalb wäre C&R ja auch von Vorteil. Aber wir dürfen ja nur zum Essenfangen mit der Angel raus...

Übrigens: Ich habe nen Privatteich, wo wir 20 Leute sind und es kaum Verbote gibt. Auch haben wir Angler aller Methoden, leidenschaftliche Kochtopfangler und leidenschaftliche Fischzurücksetzer. Es klappt komischerweise wunderbar, wenn man etwas Rücksicht auf die anderen nimmt. Wie das Kochtopfangler z.B. nicht die größten Fische tothauen sondern solche dann auchmal zurücksetzen. Bei uns herrschen noch paradisiesche Zustände, weil jeder dem anderen was gönnen kann und den anderen einfach machen lässt.

Und meine Meinung ist, das genau die Verbände daran Schuld sind, das soviel Frevel am Wasser zu sehen ist. Die Leute propagieren das Kochtopfangeln und das lockt halt viele Petrijünger mit der Mentalität "ich muss mein Geld wieder raushaben" und "möglichst viel zum verkaufen fangen" an. Es fördert diese sogar. Das sind dann immer die Leute die unserem Angelsport schaden. Und nicht der Specimenhunter, der irgendwo einen Karpfen, Rotfeder, Barbe, Wels usw. fängt und wieder zurücksetzt.


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vernünftig benimmt, verursacht man auch keinen irreparablen Schaden.
> Dafür braucht es aber Erziehung und keine Verbote.


Ja, genau richtig und leider auch das Problem...

Es wäre schön, wenn das anerzogene Miteinander so gut funktionieren würde, dass wir keine Verbote brauchen.
Aber bevor wir in so einer Welt leben, ist die Sonne erloschen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und das ist der Satz, der das Kernproblem auf den Punkt bringt und für alle anderen Fischarten, Angelmethoden usw. usf. anwendbar ist.
> 
> "Weil *Du* Wettfischen etc. ablehnst, dürfen es *alle anderen *auch nicht durchführen."


 
Ihr verdreht hier einem das Wort im Mund und interpretiert Sachen in meine Aussagen, dass ist der Hammer und deckt sich mit Eurer Berichterstattung! Das macht mir noch mehr Angst, denn wenn Ihr so sorgfältig bei Euren Bereichten recherchiert, dann gute Nacht Angelland Deutschland!

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich das Wettfischen ablehne. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich das Verbot gut finde und dafür Verständnis habe! Und meine Meinung interessiert absolut nicht, zumindest hat mich noch keiner aus der Gesetzgebung oder von den Verbänden zu meiner Meinung befragt |supergri. Wenn ein Verbot in meinen Augen sinnvoll ist, ja, dann akzeptiere ich es. Wenn es belegt wird, ja, auch dann akzeptiere ich es. Wenn die Folgen einen Handelns wissenschaftlich nicht zu 100% sicher geklärt werden könne, ja, dann akzeptiere ich es zum Wohle und zum Schutz der Natur und der Menschheit. Die Natur gehört allen, nicht nur uns Anglern. Wenn Ihr das verstehen würdet, dann könnten wir sicherlich auch sachlicher und auf einer Ebene diskutieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

@ Fisherbandit, du hast noch nicht geschrieben woher du dir das Recht nimmst, mich und andere in der Ausübung unseres Hobbys zu beschränken?

DU redest von Fische schonen usw.

Ich möchte maßige Fische zurücksetzen.
Ich möchte auf Fische angeln können, die es in Hülle und Fülle gibt (Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern), diese jedoch nicht essen.

Aber wahrscheinlich wirst du das wieder nicht schaffen zu begreifen. Genau wie mit dem Verbotswahn...so schwer ist das nicht und es ist schon bezeichnend, wenn Jemand dieses kleine theoretische Konstrukt nicht zu begreifen in der Lage ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ihr verdreht hier einem das Wort im Mund und interpretiert Sachen in meine Aussagen, dass ist der Hammer und deckt sich mit Eurer Berichterstattung! Das macht mir noch mehr Angst, denn wenn Ihr so sorgfältig bei Euren Bereichten recherchiert, dann gute Nacht Angelland Deutschland!
> 
> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich das Wettfischen ablehne. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich das Verbot gut finde und dafür Verständnis habe! Und meine Meinung interessiert absolut nicht, zumindest hat mich noch keiner aus der Gesetzgebung oder von den Verbänden zu meiner Meinung befragt |supergri. Wenn ein Verbot in meinen Augen sinnvoll ist, ja, dann akzeptiere ich es. Wenn es belegt wird, ja, auch dann akzeptiere ich es. Wenn die Folgen einen Handelns wissenschaftlich nicht zu 100% sicher geklärt werden könne, ja, dann akzeptiere ich es zum Wohle und zum Schutz der Natur und der Menschheit. Die Natur gehört allen, nicht nur uns Anglern. Wenn Ihr das verstehen würdet, dann könnten wir sicherlich auch sachlicher und auf einer Ebene diskutieren.



Ach was? 
Und was hast DU mir ein paar Posts weiter oben unterstellt?
Das ICH gegen das angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi bin...
Obowohl ich darunter eine Seite lang schreibe, das ich gegen Verbote bin...

Tut mir leid, aber so langsam wirds lächerlich und dich ernst zu nehmen wird immer schwerer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Ja, genau richtig und leider auch das Problem...
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn das anerzogene Miteinander so gut funktionieren würde, dass wir keine Verbote brauchen.
> Aber bevor wir in so einer Welt leben, ist die Sonne erloschen.




Man muss Menschen Freiheiten lassen, sonst vergessen sie damit umzugehen.

Oder allgemein gesprochen:
Je mehr Verbote, desto mehr wird Selbstverantwortung verlernt!
Eine Abwärtsspirale, die in unserem Fall letzlich dazu führt, dass jeder Furz reguliert wird und man nur noch zu bestimmten Zeiten die Natur betreten und nutzen darf(#tups...sowas gibts ja schon dank einiger selbstberufener Heilsbringer).

Damit geht uns dann ein grundsätzliches Recht jedes Lebewesens uns verloren - die Nutzung des eigenen Lebensraumes.

Dass naturgegebene Rechte für mich über menschengemachten stehen, brauche ich wohl nicht extra zu erwähnen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Riesen Theater hier, keinen Plan mehr worum es eigentlich geht fakt ist, ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Angler und das seid vielen Jahren.
> 
> Ich habe teilgenommen an Jugendangeln, in den späten 80ern - 4 Karpfen in einer Nacht über 15 Pfund - da gab es leider noch keine Digitalkamera die ich mir hätte leisten können, also kam der Karpfensack zum Einsatz , mit dem Ergebnis das es Vereinsintern eine riesige Welle gegeben hat.
> 
> ...




Was hat der VDSF damit zu tun wenn eure Vereinsvorstände euch solch einen Mist erzählen.
Mir wird auch dauernd vom Vorstand etwas von einem Setzkescherverbot erzählt. Selbst ein Abzug von der Internetseite des Landesverband worin steht das es kein Setzkescherverbot gibt beruhigt deren Gemüter nicht.

Für die Dummheit seiner Mitglieder kann der VDSF nichts.

Beim Wettfischen geht es im Grunde überwiegend um die Gemeinnützigkeit der Angelvereine und Verbände. Wettangeln ist lt. Regierung nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit im Einklang zu bringen.
Im Grunde schwachsinnig, aber deren Glauben kann ich nicht ändern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich dachte genau das willst du?#t
> Bestimmen was andere dürfen und was nicht.


 
Mal wieder eine Frage der Interpretation und der "Wort im Mund umdreherei"!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vernünftig benimmt, verursacht man auch keinen irreparablen Schaden.
> Dafür braucht es aber Erziehung und keine Verbote.


 
Und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt...Du glaubst auch noch an das Gute im Menschen, oder? Schließt die Haustür nicht ab, lässt Dein Auto immer offen und Deine Angelsachen unverschlossen vor der Haustüt liegen. Weil die Welt so gut ist. Und natürlich alle auf diesem Planeten gut erzogen sind. Du hast recht, ich erlebe es täglich.

Nehmt doch in Eure Grundsätze die Forderung nach einer anglerischen Anachie auf oder geht noch einen Schritt weiter und ruft nach der "Fisch Anomie"! Hut ab...


----------



## gründler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Zum lebendigen Köfi gibs auch öfter sowas hier zu finden/lesen quer durch die Republik verteilt.


http://fischereiverein-stickhausen.de/Berichte/Berichte Pdf/Merkblatt.pdf


|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Fisherbandit, du hast noch nicht geschrieben woher du dir das Recht nimmst, mich und andere in der Ausübung unseres Hobbys zu beschränken?


 
Zeige mir bitte die Stelle wo ich mir das Recht rausnehme!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch noch an das Gute im Menschen, oder?




Nur weil du frustriert bist und das nicht tust, kannst du nicht alles Vertrauen verdammen.

Es ist sehr nützlich im Umgang mit Leuten und auch wenn man mal übern Tellerrand gucken will.
Es sind nicht alle schlecht und man darf nicht Überheblichkeit besitzen, es für nötig zu halten andere zu überwachen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ach was?
> Und was hast DU mir ein paar Posts weiter oben unterstellt?
> Das ICH gegen das angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi bin...


 
Ich möchte Dich bitten, mir diese Stelle ebenfalls aufzuzeigen. Wenn ich das recht errinnere, habe ich Dich das lediglich gefragt. Im übrigen hast Du auf meine Frage nicht klar geantwortet. Deshalb noch einmal die Frage an Dich: Hast Du regelmäßig mit lebendem KöFi geangelt und bist von dem Verbot betroffen? Über eine ehrliche Antwort würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss Menschen Freiheiten lassen, sonst vergessen sie damit umzugehen.
> 
> Oder allgemein gesprochen:
> Je mehr Verbote, desto mehr wird Selbstverantwortung verlernt!
> ...


Leider wird's immer 1-x% "Wildsäue" geben, die da nicht mitspielen. Daher ist m.E. dieses Modell nicht umsetzbar.
Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Fehlverhalten am Wasser zeigen eine eher steigende Anzahl an Wildsäuen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

@ fisherbandit, siehe das Zitat in meinem Post #177

Zu der Problematik um Fische zurücksetzen und Bestände schonen fällt dir wohl auch nichts zu ein. Passt wohl nicht in deine "Argumentation" 

@ Prof. Tinca, leider ist das über den Tellerandblicken bei den Verbotsbefürwortern oftmals nicht drin. Dann würden viele erkennen, das ihre Meinung ihnen selber auf lange Sicht Probleme bereiten wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Leider wird's immer 1-x% "Wildsäue" geben, die da nicht mitspielen.




Hat man mit und ohne Verbote.

Was spricht also noch dafür?


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat man mit und ohne Verbote.
> 
> Was spricht also noch dafür?


Die Sanktionierung, andererseits: Anarchie für alle....


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss Menschen Freiheiten lassen, sonst vergessen sie damit umzugehen.
> 
> Oder allgemein gesprochen:
> Je mehr Verbote, desto mehr wird Selbstverantwortung verlernt!
> ...



Du wünscht dir etwas, was es doch gibt.
>Es gibt kein Setzkescherverbot und es gibt kein verbot von Wettangeln.

2010 wurde noch in Bremen die Jugendmeisterschaft im Angeln ausgetragen.
Also...Wettkampfangeln.
Mittlerweile aus mir unbekannten Gründen eingestellt.
(30 jahre nach Droste im VDSF- Gebiet! Wie geht das?  )


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Die Sanktionierung, andererseits: Anarchie für alle....




Wenn es mal Sanktionierung für Wildschweine gäbe.

Statt dessen kommen solche Verbote wie Nachtangelverbot, Rücksetzverbot etc. und leiden tun nur die, die sich sowieso vernünftig verhalten - nicht aber die Wildschweine denn die ändern sich ja nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Leider wird's immer 1-x% "Wildsäue" geben, die da nicht mitspielen. Daher ist m.E. dieses Modell nicht umsetzbar.
> Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Fehlverhalten am Wasser zeigen eine eher steigende Anzahl an Wildsäuen...



Was sind Wildsäue?  

Ok, mal ernst.

Diese gesellschaftlichen Probleme sind nicht nur bei den Anglern vorzufinden. Wilde Müllkippen findet man nicht nur am Gewässer (Tendenz steigend)
Rücksichtsnahme etc. scheint vielen mittlerweile ein Fremdwort zu sein.


----------



## Colophonius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Schon Thomas Hobbes hat erkannt, dass der Mensch dem Menschen ein Wolf ist und erst ein Gesellschaftsvertag (ergo: Gesetze) kann das Miteinander ermöglichen.

Das trifft auch auf das Angeln. Ein völliges Aufheben von Verboten kann leicht (muss nicht, aber die Gefahr besteht) zu einer Ellenbogen-Mentalität führen. 

@Allrounder:

Ich glaube, du hast das mit den Verboten nicht im geringsten begriffen. Es geht nicht darum, ob ich es tun wollen würde oder nicht. Es geht um die Wirkung.
Ich finde es schon schwierig genug, kritische Spaziergänger davon zu überzeugen, dass ich den "kleinen Fisch" als Köderfisch benutze, oder dass ich den "besonderen Hecht" (wieso glauben 90% der Nicht-Angler, dass Hechte so verdammt selten sind und nur ganz tolle Gewässer welche beherbergen?!) zurücksetze.
Wie soll ich denn da ernsthaft argumentieren, dass 30 Angler aufgereiht Kiloweise Fisch fangen, in ein Netz stopfen, später wiegen/zählen und dann zurück ins Wasser kippen? 
Ein Wettkampfangelverbot macht da Sinn. Es hilft uns nicht weiter, wenn wir in der Öffentlichkeit (noch) schlechter darstehen. Ein Hegefischen, wo die Fische dann zu Frikadellen gemacht werden oder umgesiedelt werden (gab es bei uns, da wir einen See haben, in dem es sehr, sehr viel Weißfisch gibt) kann man da eher erklären.

Ich angel gerne mit dem Gummifisch. Mit Bleikopf. Wenn jetzt, wie in Dänemark (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) ein Bleiverbot eingeführt wird, würde mich das einschränken. Aber ich kann es verstehen. Auch wenn es mich betrifft. 

Es geht hier nicht darum, den anderen die Butter vom Brot zu nehmen, nein es geht darum, dass alle Angler möglichst viel dürfen. Und das auch noch für die Zukunft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur weil du frustriert bist und das nicht tust, kannst du nicht alles Vertrauen verdammen.
> 
> Es ist sehr nützlich im Umgang mit Leuten und auch wenn man mal übern Tellerrand gucken will.
> Es sind nicht alle schlecht und man darf nicht Überheblichkeit besitzen, es für nötig zu halten andere zu überwachen.


 
Auch das habe ich nirgends geschrieben, oder? 

Ich weiß auch nicht woher Du Dir das Recht nimmst, zu behaupten ich sei frustriert!

Du schreibst doch selber, dass nicht *alle* schlecht sind! Nicht alle heißt doch, es gibt auch "schlechte". Und genau diesen müssen wir Einhalt geben!

Man soll andere nicht überwachen? Also Freiheit für alle und alles? Weg mit Gesetzen und der Demokratie? Welche Ziele verfolgst Du? Das ist Überheblich? Was ist denn daran überheblich? Ich bitte um Erklärung! Das habe ich nun wirklich nicht verstanden...|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich möchte Dich bitten, mir diese Stelle ebenfalls aufzuzeigen. Wenn ich das recht errinnere, habe ich Dich das lediglich gefragt. Im übrigen hast Du auf meine Frage nicht klar geantwortet. Deshalb noch einmal die Frage an Dich: Hast Du regelmäßig mit lebendem KöFi geangelt und bist von dem Verbot betroffen? Über eine ehrliche Antwort würde ich mich freuen...



Soll ich nun alles für dich aus diesem Thread nocheinmal heraussuchen...?

Ich bin von dem Verbot betroffen. Ich würde öfters mal mit lebendem Köfi angeln wollen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es mal Sanktionierung für Wildschweine gäbe.
> 
> Statt dessen kommen solche Verbote wie Nachtangelverbot, Rücksetzverbot etc. und leiden tun nur die, die sich sowieso vernünftig verhalten - nicht aber die Wildschweine denn die ändern sich ja nicht.



Es gibt kein gesetzliches Rücksetzverbot.

Jo, weil keiner der Aufseher bock hat Nachts am Gewässer zu kontrollieren etc..  (Wenn diese überhaupt mal Lust auf Kontrollgänge haben)
Leider zeugt diese Argumentation von Dummheit. 
Denn auch dann sollte das Gewässer kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Colophonius schrieb:


> @Allrounder:
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast das mit den Verboten nicht im geringsten begriffen. Es geht nicht darum, ob ich es tun wollen würde oder nicht. Es geht um die Wirkung.
> Ich finde es schon schwierig genug, kritische Spaziergänger davon zu überzeugen, dass ich den "kleinen Fisch" als Köderfisch benutze, oder dass ich den "besonderen Hecht" (wieso glauben 90% der Nicht-Angler, dass Hechte so verdammt selten sind und nur ganz tolle Gewässer welche beherbergen?!) zurücksetze.
> ...



Einige wollen das Angeln komplett verbieten und die ständigen Zugeständnisse an die Angelgegner bringen diese ständig dem Ziel ein Stückchen näher.

Warum kann man denn in allen anderen Ländern auf diesem Planeten Wettfischen und Fische zurücksetzen? Nur hier nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Da wird also seitenlang diskutiert, was die Verbände und deren Funktionäre nun eigentlich denken und wollen, verbieten oder eben nicht....

Da diese Frage augenscheinlich nicht nur uns in der Red. beschäftigt, werden wir also weiter Fragen stellen und da spekulieren, wo keine Antworten kommen...

Mir hat die Diskussion gezeigt, das wir genau den richtigen Weg einschlagen, um Angler überhaupt mal zum nachfragen und diskutieren zu bringen und Verbänden und Funktionären aufzuzeigen, dass sie nicht mehr alles in Hinterzimmern an den Anglern vorbei ausmauscheln können...

Und solange Verbände und Funktionäre Angler und das Angeln auch öffentlich als gefährlich für Natur und Gewässer brandmarken statt es als Chance darzustellen, solange werden sie weiterhin von mir Feuer kriegen....

Wenn nun Leute meinen, es wäre für Angler wichtiger, unseren Stil zu diskutieren, statt diese Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, ist es deren gutes Recht....

Mein gutes Recht ist es dann aber auch, über die Motivation solcher Ablenkungsmanöver nachzudenken...................................... .....

Und bei uns können das beide Seiten diskutieren - und ich find es klasse, wie das genutzt wird!!!

Und ich hoffe nicht, dass es ins persönliche oder Stress abgleitet..


----------



## Colophonius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Mein gutes Recht ist es dann aber auch, über die Motivation solcher Ablenkungsmanöver nachzudenken...................................... .....



Wo siehst du denn ein Ablenkungsmanöver? Da hinten, bei dem Gespenst im Schrank?

@Allrounder:
Die Mentalität ist in Deutschland anders. Andere Länder - andere Sitten. Da muss man mit leben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auch das habe ich nirgends geschrieben, oder?



Doch, auch wenn du dich windest.

Du schriebst an mich gewendet:
:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch noch an das Gute im Menschen, oder?



Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass du das nicht tust.
Also bitte nicht erst "hüh" und dann wieder "hott"!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man soll andere nicht überwachen? Also Freiheit für alle und alles? Weg mit Gesetzen und der Demokratie? Welche Ziele verfolgst Du? Das ist Überheblich? Was ist denn daran überheblich? Ich bitte um Erklärung! Das habe ich nun wirklich nicht verstanden...|kopfkrat



Nein man soll andere nicht überwachen. 
Möglichst viele Freiheiten für alle, solange dabei die der Mitmenschen nicht beschnitten werden.
Demokratie ist wichtig und ich glaube nicht, dass die Mehrheit gern ihrer Freiheiten beraubt wird.

Überheblich ist es zu denken, man müsste für andere denken und sie regulieren.
Das setzt nämlich voraus, dass man sich selbst in der überlegenen Position sieht(geistig/finanziell/postenbezogen).
Dieses "ich-nehme-mir-heraus-für-andere-zu-denken" und werde ihnen meine Ansichten aufzwingen ist das was die Regulierungswütigen überheblich macht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ fisherbandit, siehe das Zitat in meinem Post #177
> 
> Zu der Problematik um Fische zurücksetzen und Bestände schonen fällt dir wohl auch nichts zu ein. Passt wohl nicht in deine "Argumentation"


 
Da habe ich  nur geschrieben, dass ich die Verbote gut finde. Ich habe die Verbote weder erlassen noch war ich daran beteiligt. Also habe ich Dich nicht im geringsten eingeschränkt. Jetzt verstanden?

Zeige mir doch bitte mal die Stelle, wo ich etwas zum Thema Fische zurücksetzen und Bestände geschrieben habe! Im Gegenteil, ich habe geschrieben das mich auch nicht alle Entscheidungen, Verbote etc. glücklich machen. Meine Aussage zum zurücksetzen war lediglich in Bezug auf Wettfischen, d.h. das Zurücksetzen nach dem hältern im Setzkescher. Ich möchte Dich bitten, etwas sorgfältiger zu lesen. Denn sonst entstehen hier Unterstellungen, die ich nicht gutheißen kann! Danke!


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird also seitenlang diskutiert, was die Verbände und deren Funktionäre nun eigentlich denken und wollen, verbieten oder eben nicht....
> 
> Da diese Frage augenscheinlich nicht nur uns in der Red. beschäftigt, werden wir also weiter Fragen stellen und da spekulieren, wo keine Antworten kommen...
> 
> ...



Aber auch Du kannst bestimmt nicht leugnen, dass ein grossteil dieses Boardes Deine politischen Beiträge ignoriert oder?

Oder wie ist der Zugriff zu solchen kritischen Beiträgen?
Liegt er über oder unter dem Durschnitt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es gibt kein gesetzliches Rücksetzverbot.



Vom Verband - und darum geht es hier - aber schon.


Sharpo schrieb:


> Jo, weil keiner der Aufseher bock hat Nachts am Gewässer zu kontrollieren etc..  (Wenn diese überhaupt mal Lust auf Kontrollgänge haben)
> Leider zeugt diese Argumentation von Dummheit.
> Denn auch dann sollte das Gewässer kontrolliert werden.




Muss ich zurückspielen die Angabe:
"Leider zeugt diese Argumentation von Dummheit. "

Nur weil keiner Lust hat zu kontrollieren, darf nachts niemand mehr angeln?

Ein Schildbürgerstreich sondergleichen!!!


----------



## Colophonius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Gerade, wenn man nachts nicht angeln darf, sollte doch nachts kontrolliert werden, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Gerade, wenn man nachts nicht angeln darf, sollte doch nachts kontrolliert werden, oder?




Er versteht nicht(so wie der Verband der den Mist verbockt hat), dass Angler allgemein auch Kontrolleure der Gewässer sind und allein durch ihre Anwesenheit so manches Verklappen von Unrat u.ä. verhindern.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vom Verband - und darum geht es hier - aber schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Argumentationsarmut war nicht auf Deinen Beitrag bezogen sondern auf die Argumentation für ein Nachtangelverbot.
Viele Vereine greifen gerne auf dieses Argument zurück, im Grunde hapert es aber nur an deren Kontrollen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass du das nicht tust.


 
Da gebe ich Dir recht. Erst muss man mich überzeugen, dann gibt es das verdiente Vertrauen. Du glaubst uneingeschränkt an das Gute im Menschen? Wenn Dich ein Fremder auf der Strasse fragt, ob Du ihm 100.- Euro leihst und Dir verspricht es zurückzuzhalen, tust Du das natürlich. Du glaubst ja an das gute im Menschen...Dann mal her mit der Kohle...




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein man soll andere nicht überwachen.
> Möglichst viele Freiheiten für alle, solange dabei die der Mitmenschen nicht beschnitten werden.
> Demokratie ist wichtig und ich glaube nicht, dass die Mehrheit gern ihrer Freiheiten beraubt wird.


 
Beispiel StvO: Geschwindigkeitskontrollen sind auch überflüssig. Wenn man Dein Kind überfahren würde (einfach nur ein Beispiel!), würdest Du dann auch so denken? Kontrollen sind zwingend notwendig! Die gab es schon vor hunderten von Jahren und wird es immer (mehr) geben.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Überheblich ist es zu denken, man müsste für andere denken und sie regulieren.


 
Siehe mein Beitrag zur StvO...



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das setzt nämlich voraus, dass man sich selbst in der überlegenen Position sieht(geistig/finanziell/postenbezogen).
> Dieses "ich-nehme-mir-heraus-für-andere-zu-denken" und werde ihnen meine Ansichten aufzwingen ist das was die Regulierungswütigen überheblich macht.


 
Das ist mein täglich Brot...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht. Erst muss man mich überzeugen, dann gibt es das verdiente Vertrauen. Du glaubst uneingeschränkt an das Gute im Menschen? Wenn Dich ein Fremder auf der Strasse fragt, ob Du ihm 100.- Euro leihst und Dir verspricht es zurückzuzhalen, tust Du das natürlich. Du glaubst ja an das gute im Menschen...Dann mal her mit der Kohle...



An das Gute!
Und jemanden ausnutzen zu wollen ist nicht gut!
Passt aber. Meine Oma sagte immer:
"Was ich selber denk' und tu, trau' ich jedem anderen zu."

Wer also ans Gute im Menschen nicht glaubt......ist selbst verdorben





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Beispiel StvO: Geschwindigkeitskontrollen sind auch überflüssig. Wenn man Dein Kind überfahren würde (einfach nur ein Beispiel!), würdest Du dann auch so denken? Kontrollen sind zwingend notwendig! Die gab es schon vor hunderten von Jahren und wird es immer (mehr) geben.
> Siehe mein Beitrag zur StvO...




Argumente zu Ende?
Es geht nicht um Menschleben sondern "nur" ums angeln!




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist mein täglich Brot...



Guten Appetit!
Möge es...............................................................................bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Er versteht nicht(so wie der Verband der den Mist verbockt hat), dass Angler allgemein auch Kontrolleure der Gewässer sind und allein durch ihre Anwesenheit so manches Verklappen von Unrat u.ä. verhindern.


Mein altes Argument:
Angeln und Angler werden von Verbänden (PETA, Tierschutz, VDSF/DAFV, DAV) auch öffentlich als Gefahr für Gewässer und für Tiere dargestellt...

Statt als Chance erkannt und gefördert (was man zumindest von VDSF/DAFV und DAV erwarten können sollte).

Erst wenn sich das im Grundsatz ändert, werden diese Verbände für Angler überhaupt wieder satisfaktionsfähig werden..

Es gibt auch viele in den Verbänden und in Vereinen, die da von einer "biologischen Lösung" des Problemes sprechen, weil es eben alte Männer wären, die solchen Unfug verbreiten und den Anglern damit schaden.

Ich sehe das anders und nicht so optimistisch:
Zum einen sind die zäh, zum anderen tickt schon die zweite Reihe (alters- wie kompetenzmäßig) überwiegend genauso verquer....

Wer mal guten Willens Verbandsarbeit gemacht hat, um das alles in anglerfreundlichere Bahnen zu lenken, hat entweder kein Rückrat und sich untergeordnet oder kam nie an Stellen, an denen er was hätte ändern können - wie man in der Praxis sieht..

Noch kenne ich ein paar Jüngere (pauschal mal deutlich unter 60-jährige, kann man in den Verbänden schon als jung bezeichnen), die das noch versuchen (Grüße hier z. B. nach Niedersachsen und NRW, Brandenburg und Sachsen) und drücke denen die Daumen.. 

Ich bin aber wirklich gespannt wie lange noch....

Solche Leute und wenigen positiven Beispiele sind aber der Grund, warum ich mit den real existierenden Verbänden so vorsichtig und human umgehe, statt aus meinem Herzen keine Mördergrube mehr zu machen und mal richtig Tacheles zu schreiben...........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An das Gute!
> Und jemanden ausnutzen zu wollen ist nicht gut!


 
Das hat doch nichts mit ausnutzen zu tun. Wenn Du so denkst, denkst Du aber nicht wirklich gutes über Deinen Gegenüber, oder? Hast Du nicht geschrieben, dass Du immer an das Gute im Menschen glaubst? Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass ich das mit Einschränkungen tue. Nämlich dann, wenn es das Vertrauen rechtfertigt.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Argumente zu Ende?
> Es geht nicht um Menschleben sondern "nur" ums angeln!


 
Meine Argumentation ist niemals zu Ende. Du hast Dich nur nicht deutlich ausgedrückt, sondern allgemein von Überwachung geschrieben! Sonst wäre ja auch die Argumentation mit dem guten im Menschen falsch, gerade das Zitat von Deiner Oma. Oder bezieht sich ihr Spruch auch nur auf das angeln...?

Eine Überwachnung beim angeln wird doch schon durch die kontrollen durchgeführt. Sollen diese auch komplett wegfallen? Das würde doch Haus und Hof für jeden öffnen. Das kann doch nicht wirklich Dein ernst sein! Dann kann ich überall angeln ohne zu bezahlen und wir brauchen keine Vereine/ Pachtgewässer mehr bzw. niemand würde diese mehr hegen. Und woher kommt dann das Geld für die Bewirtschaftung und Gewässerpflege? Das macht mich nachdenklich...Wäre ein Wegfall der Überwachung dann gar das Ende unseres Hobbies? Wie stellst Du Dir das dann vor?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit ausnutzen zu tun. Wenn Du so denkst, denkst Du aber nicht wirklich gutes über Deinen Gegenüber, oder? Hast Du nicht geschrieben, dass Du immer an das Gute im Menschen glaubst? Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass ich das mit Einschränkungen tue. Nämlich dann, wenn es das Vertrauen rechtfertigt.



Der Unterschied ist also der, dass man bei mir erstmal Vertrauen hat bis man es enttäuscht(z.B. nach Geld fragt wie oben)|supergri, während man sich bei dir erst Vertrauen "erarbeiten" muss.






Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eine Überwachnung beim angeln wird doch schon durch die kontrollen durchgeführt. Sollen diese auch komplett wegfallen? Das würde doch Haus und Hof für jeden öffnen. Das kann doch nicht wirklich Dein ernst sein! Dann kann ich überall angeln ohne zu bezahlen und wir brauchen keine Vereine/ Pachtgewässer mehr bzw. niemand würde diese mehr hegen. Und woher kommt dann das Geld für die Bewirtschaftung und Gewässerpflege? Das macht mich nachdenklich...Wäre ein Wegfall der Überwachung dann gar das Ende unseres Hobbies? Wie stellst Du Dir das dann vor?



Wenn die Angler sich gegenseitig im Auge haben, wirken sie auf Störenfriede ein und das ganz ohne zusätzliche Verbote.
Funktioniert hier schon immer so.
Kontrolleure sind eh so wenige, dass sie quasi nicht vorhanden sind.


Man braucht also beispielsweise nicht das Nachtangeln verbieten oder Angler anderweitig aussperren denn wer soll dann unsere Gewässer hüten?

Die Verbandsoberen aus ihrem Seniorenheim?

Verbote fordern immer nur die, die nicht davon betroffen sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

*Noch mal für alle, worum es eigentlich mal hier ging, da ja erneut stark OT...! :vik:*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Liebes Anglerboard- Team,
> 
> ich bin seit ein paar Jahren hier angemeldet. Ich fand das Anglerboard immer sehr informativ und habe mir hier einige Tipps geholt, nette Leute kennengelernt und war hier gerne online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Die Antwort kennst Du....

Wir werden genauso weitermachen....

Mir hat die Diskussion gezeigt, das wir genau den richtigen Weg einschlagen, um Angler überhaupt mal zum nachfragen und diskutieren zu bringen und Verbänden und Funktionären aufzuzeigen, dass sie nicht mehr alles in Hinterzimmern an den Anglern vorbei ausmauscheln können...

Und solange Verbände und Funktionäre Angler und das Angeln auch öffentlich als gefährlich für Natur und Gewässer brandmarken statt es als Chance darzustellen, solange werden sie weiterhin Feuer kriegen....



PS:
Das Ganze Thema ist hier sowieso OT (weil das hier das Forum zum diskutieren über Verbände und Angelpolitik ist, nicht zum diskutieren übers Anglerboard)..

Ablenkung halt......................


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein man soll andere nicht überwachen.
> Möglichst viele Freiheiten für alle, solange dabei die der Mitmenschen nicht beschnitten werden.
> Demokratie ist wichtig und ich glaube nicht, dass die Mehrheit gern ihrer Freiheiten beraubt wird.
> 
> ...


Lasst die Leute machen, es regelt sich schon alles von selber??

Ich würde Dir ja gerne zustimmen, nur geht das halt sowas von an der Realität vorbei.

Auch Dein späteres Argument, dass die Angler sich untereinander kontrollieren: das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich...??

Mag ja sein, dass das in einem Verein mit 10 Mitgliedern funktioniert, aber bei mehr Mitgliedern oder Beteiligten ist das Modell laissez faire für's Angeln hinfällig.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Hallo zusammen,

an welcher Stelle im Board kann ich was über die größten Feindbilder von Thomas und dem AB nachlesen?

Thomas wiederholt sich nur deshalb so oft ( denke ich zumindest) weil es ihm wichtig ist.

Was ich immer wieder lustig finde ist, das es wirklich Menschen gibt, die Glauben ein Verbot alleine würde etwas bringen.

Und dann die Vergleiche Angeln vs Straßenverkehr. Ist ja echt sehr naheliegend.

Aber den Mods vorwerfen, die wären extrem uneinsichtig.

Ich denke die Meinungen sind geklärt.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Lasst die Leute machen, es regelt sich schon alles von selber??
> 
> Ich würde Dir ja gerne zustimmen, nur geht das halt sowas von an der Realität vorbei.



Nur an deiner Realität - nicht an der tatsächlich möglichen!
Da ist sie auch wieder, die Überheblichkeit zu denken, dass man etweas besser wüsste und andere und diese maßregeln muss.




smithie schrieb:


> Auch Dein späteres Argument, dass die Angler sich untereinander kontrollieren: das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich...??



Doch.
Selbstverständlich!
#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was habt ihr damals dagegen zu unternehmen versucht?



Na gut, weil Du mich direkt ansprichst bekommst Du selbstredend auch eine Antwort. "Ihr" ist gut.|supergri

"Ihr" haben bei Vereinsversammlungen und am Wasser großkotzig verkündet, dass (Zitat, ich lehne die Bezeichnung ab) "der Spinner" damit niemals durchkommt. Dass diese ganze Verbandskacke sowieso keinen interessiert und man ja sowieso macht was man will. Außerdem ist es völliger Blödsinn, dass Wettfischen, Köfi und Hältern mal verboten sein könnte. Damit kommen "die" nie durch, weil ja schließlich auch die Geräteindustrie mit einem Mordsumsatz dahinter steht und die und deren Lobby das schon zu verhindern wüssten.

Ich war damals auf zig Vereinsversammlungen und habe gewarnt. Ich war als Vertreter meines Vereins auf so ziemlich jeder Verbandsversammlung und habe als Einziger dem Herrn Oberstaatsanwalt zuwieder geredet. Sämtliche anwesenden Vereinsfürsten haben ehrfürchtig geschwiegen, keiner hat es gewagt, einem Oberstaatsanwalt entgegen zu treten.
Da wurden Drohungen ausgesprochen, dass wenn man dem Herrn Drosse nicht folgt, er bald vor einer Horde von Vorbestraften reden würde. Fast alle anwesenden Vereinsvorstände waren in einer Altersklasse, in die damals auch mein Opa gepasst hätte. Kaum einer davon war wirklich Angler. Kaum einer hatte Lust, sich wegen der Angler mit einem Staatsanwalt anzulegen.
Und, wie gesagt, der würde sowieso nicht damit durchkommen und wenn, würde man an seinen Vereinsgewässern sich eine Teufel drum scheren. Ich hab Versammlungsprotokolle kopiert und dazugeschrieben, wie es wirklich war. Die hab ich am Wasser und bei den Vereinen verteilt. 

Ich persönlich wurde in meiner Existenz bedroht, man wollte mir die Steuerprüfung auf den Hals hetzen und meine Kunden beeinflussen. Nicht der Herr Drosse hat das getan, das kam anonym.Ich sollte meine Finger von dem Thema lassen. 

Für die Vereinsfürsten war ich ein lästiger Plagegeist, weil ich sie dann doch ab und zu gezwungen habe, vor Ihren Mitgliedern Stellung zu beziehen. Ich wurde sogar zu Versammlungen, von Vereinen in denen ich nur Mitglied war, ausgeladen. Man wolte sich mit dem Thema Angelpolitik gar nicht beschäftigen. Viel zu unbequem und anstrengend.

Ich hab das Theater fast zwei Jahre mitgemacht, die Drohungen liefen ins Leere, aber von den wenigen Verbandskritikern meiner Zeit hat man ähnliches gehört.

Als dann die Verbote kamen, hab ich die Brocken hingeschmissen, bin aus allen Vereinen ausgetreten und habe bis vor einigen Jahren nur noch im Ausland geangelt.

Ich werde auch heute einen Dreck tun, mich nochmal real mit Verbandsarbeit für die Angler einzusetzen. Das hat mich viel Zeit und Geld gekostet, für nix und wieder nix.

Dank des Internets kann ich aber wenigstens hier aktiv sein, ohne zu reisen, ohne zu investieren und ohne mich nachher zu ärgern.

Sollte es einmal deutliche Sgnale geben, dass sich in der Anglerschaft was ändert, bin ich sofort da. Aber das sehe ich heute weniger als früher.



Und weil ich grade dabei bin.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ihr verdreht hier einem das Wort im Mund und interpretiert Sachen in meine Aussagen, dass ist der Hammer und deckt sich mit Eurer Berichterstattung! Das macht mir noch mehr Angst, denn wenn Ihr so sorgfältig bei Euren Bereichten recherchiert, dann gute Nacht Angelland Deutschland!
> 
> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich das Wettfischen ablehne. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich das Verbot gut finde und dafür Verständnis habe! Und meine Meinung interessiert absolut nicht, zumindest hat mich noch keiner aus der Gesetzgebung oder von den Verbänden zu meiner Meinung befragt |supergri. Wenn ein Verbot in meinen Augen sinnvoll ist, ja, dann akzeptiere ich es. Wenn es belegt wird, ja, auch dann akzeptiere ich es. Wenn die Folgen einen Handelns wissenschaftlich nicht zu 100% sicher geklärt werden könne, ja, dann akzeptiere ich es zum Wohle und zum Schutz der Natur und der Menschheit. Die Natur gehört allen, nicht nur uns Anglern. Wenn Ihr das verstehen würdet, dann könnten wir sicherlich auch sachlicher und auf einer Ebene diskutieren.




Wenn ich zu dem Schluß kommen würde, Du hättest auch nur ansatzweise eine Ahnung, wovon Du schreibst, oder wenn ich bei Dir eine stringente und fundierte Diskussionsgrundlage erkennen könnte, dann würde ich mich weiter auf eine Diskussion mit Dir einlassen. So, mein Lieber, bist Du nicht satisfaktionsfähig.


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Was ich immer wieder lustig finde ist, das es wirklich Menschen gibt, die Glauben ein Verbot alleine würde etwas bringen.


Ja ne, es gehen alle davon aus, dass Verbote sich selbst kontrollieren... ;+#c

Nehmen wir doch mal 2 Forellen als Tagesfangbegrenzung.
Wir heben die auf, weil es wissen ja alle, wie viele Fische ich entnehmen sollte, dass weiterhin eine Forellenpopulation gesichert ist.

Diejenigen, die jetzt - mit Fangbeschränkung - am Morgen mit dem roten und am Nachmittag mit dem blauen Auto kommen und 2x2 fangen, oder immer 2 Forellen in den Kofferraum legen und dann weiterfischen, kann man sanktionieren.
So besteht wenigstens eine realistische Chance, dass er sich das beim nächsten mal überlegt, ob er wirklich das Fanglimit überschreitet.

Ohne Regelung erklärst Du ihnen dann bitte, dass sie doch freundlicherweise so nett sein möchten und nicht so viele Fische fangen sollen, damit die Population nicht verschwindet. Weil sonst ist er ein böser Mensch!


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu dem Schluß kommen würde, Du hättest auch nur ansatzweise eine Ahnung, wovon Du schreibst, oder wenn ich bei Dir eine stringente und fundierte Diskussionsgrundlage erkennen könnte, dann würde ich mich weiter auf eine Diskussion mit Dir einlassen. So, mein Lieber, bist Du nicht satisfaktionsfähig.


Was hat Dein Post mit meinem Zitat zu tun?

Leg Dir mal einen anständigen Umgangston zu, bei der Du nicht Allen, die Dir in irgendeiner Form widersprechen jegliche Intelligenz und Daseinsberechtigung absprichst.

Wir haben es verstanden, dass lediglich Du die Antworten auf alles hast, Du brauchst es nicht ständig zu wiederholen - Danke.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist also der, dass man bei mir erstmal Vertrauen hat bis man es enttäuscht(z.B. nach Geld fragt wie oben)|supergri,


 
Also leihst Du einem Fremdenjederzeit Geld und das immer wieder. Nur wenn einer nicht zurückzahlt, dann gibt es keine Kohle mehr? 




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn die Angler sich gegenseitig im Auge haben, wirken sie auf Störenfriede ein und das ganz ohne zusätzliche Verbote.


 
Wer stellt dann die Regeln auf, die die Angler gegenseitig im Auge haben? Jeder sagt dann dem anderen war er für richtig hält? Das wird sicherlich funktionieren...! Ist das denn keine Überwachung? Zusätzliche Verbote? Also akzeptierst Du ja grundsätzlich Verbote (zumindest die, die Dich nicht betreffen...)?



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Funktioniert hier schon immer so.


 
Wo? Wenn das bei Euch funktioniert - ohne Regeln und Verbote - dann frage ich mich was funktioniert. Oder gibt es Regeln und Verbote?



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kontrolleure sind eh so wenige, dass sie quasi nicht vorhanden sind.


 
Worüber regst Du Dich dann auf (von wegen Überwachung)????????????????????????????


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Also leihst Du einem Fremdenjederzeit Geld und das immer wieder. Nur wenn einer nicht zurückzahlt, dann gibt es keine Kohle mehr?
> 
> Nie verleihe ich Geld denn das verdirbt die Menschen.
> 
> ...



Braucht man nicht zwangsläufig.
Sagte ich bereits.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

@Wiederanfänger
Naja..Feindbilder dürfte wohl der falsche Begriff sein....Zukunfts-und Realitätsferne Betonköpfe passt da eher.
Rückwärts immer-vorwärts nimmer|supergri

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug dieser Schmierenkomödie "Angeln in D"

Drittklassige Regie,Schauspieler ebenso,viele Statisten und ein grottenschlechter Handlungsstrang...und dafür zahlt die Anglerschaft auch noch:m

Gaaaanz grosses Kino

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243515

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236284

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228765

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230167

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226765


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Wir drehen uns im Kreis, Gott sei dank ist heute Bundesliga. 

Ich werde/bin kein Weltverbesserer und das Forum wird sich auch nicht erneuern.

War einfach nur eine Idee von mir...egal. 

Die PN's/ Emails die ich erhalten habe, geben mir in vielen Punkten recht. Da ich nicht alle beantworten kann, auf diesem Wege vielen Dank für den Zuspruch!

Achja, Ralle. Woher kommt denn wirklich Dein Hass auf den VDSF? Deine heldenhaften Darstellungen sind es doch nicht alleine, oder? Im übrigen, wenn mich einer bedroht zeige ich denjenigen an! Und das motiviert mich noch mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> Was hat Dein Post mit meinem Zitat zu tun?




Gar nix. Das war ein Versehen meinerseits, sorry.


----------



## Lazarus (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich war damals auf zig Vereinsversammlungen und habe gewarnt.


Ich weiß, ist lange her, aber kannst du dieses 'damals' datieren?
Die 80er waren ja recht lang und auch durchaus Ereignisreich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ihr verdreht hier einem das Wort im Mund und interpretiert Sachen in meine Aussagen, dass ist der Hammer und deckt sich mit Eurer Berichterstattung! Das macht mir noch mehr Angst, denn wenn Ihr so sorgfältig bei Euren Bereichten recherchiert, dann gute Nacht Angelland Deutschland!
> 
> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich das Wettfischen ablehne. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich das Verbot gut finde und dafür Verständnis habe! Und meine Meinung interessiert absolut nicht, zumindest hat mich noch keiner aus der Gesetzgebung oder von den Verbänden zu meiner Meinung befragt |supergri. Wenn ein Verbot in meinen Augen sinnvoll ist, ja, dann akzeptiere ich es. Wenn es belegt wird, ja, auch dann akzeptiere ich es. Wenn die Folgen einen Handelns wissenschaftlich nicht zu 100% sicher geklärt werden könne, ja, dann akzeptiere ich es zum Wohle und zum Schutz der Natur und der Menschheit. Die Natur gehört allen, nicht nur uns Anglern. Wenn Ihr das verstehen würdet, dann könnten wir sicherlich auch sachlicher und auf einer Ebene diskutieren.



Umgekehrte und für mich logischere Argumentation:*Grösstmögliche Freiheit.*Es wäre niemand gezwungen an Wettfischen teilzunehmen,lebenden KöFi zu benutzen,C+R und und und...und die Welt würde sich trotzdem weiterdrehen und das Abendland auch weiterhin existieren.

Ja,die Natur gehört allen..nur einigen anscheinend mehr als der Anglerschaft.Da wird ausgesperrt,zu Tode reglementiert.
Natur mit Verboten und Zäunen.

Aber solange es Menschen gibt,die jeden Mumpitz der Angelgesetzgebung als Buch Moses ansehen.#c Denn darauf beruhen viele Verbote:weniger auf gesundem Menschenverstand und beweisbaren Fakten dafür aber umso mehr auf merkwürdigen Ideologien und Scheinheiligkeit basierend.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist lange her, aber kannst du dieses 'damals' datieren?
> Die 80er waren ja recht lang und auch durchaus Ereignisreich.




Das war zwischen 1982 und 1986. Richtig aktiv war ich während dieser Zeit für etwa 2 Jahre. Ich habe das nicht dokumentiert, meine aber es war um 83/84.
Ich war da auch noch ein recht junger Mensch, was mir nicht grade geholfen hat. Sowohl mangels Lebenserfahrung, als auch hinsichtlich des ernst genommen werdens.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Hallo miteinander



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist lange her, aber kannst du dieses 'damals' datieren?
> Die 80er waren ja recht lang und auch durchaus Ereignisreich.


 
Bitte nicht! Wir könnten auch noch darüber sprechen warum wir den 1. und 2. Weltkrieg verloren haben. 
Die Achtziger Jahre, das ist eine Generation zurück. 
Bitte zurück zum Topic.

So, und ich geh jetzt zur Monatsversammlung einer meiner Fischereivereine. Dort stellt uns ein Freiberufler sein Konzept vor wie er den Inn und seine Altwasser revitalisieren will. Am Schluss wird man uns fragen ob wir das okay finden oder irgendwelche Kritik, Fragen oder Anregungen haben. Wir werden wortlos sein und das ganze einfach abnicken (um in der Diktion der Forumsmacher zu bleiben).
Ja, so sind wir halt, wir dumben, manipulierten, ahnungslosen PseudoFischer (wir tief im Süden sind Fischer und nicht Angler – aber was das bedeutet, das ist wahrscheinlich „überkomplex“ für so manch einen .. ).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Ich weiß garnicht worum es hier eigentlich geht?!
Dem AB wird vorgeworfen einseitig zu berichten bzw parteiisch zu sein? 
Naja, wenn man eben nur schlechtes hört, was soll man denn dan positives berichten? Wenn die Karre bergab fährt kann man das eben nicht schönreden. Zusätzlich ist es doch der Vorteil eines öffentlichen Forums, dass sich auch jeder zu Wort melden kann, das kann natürlich auch jeder Hinz und Kunz der Verbände.
Parteiisch? KLAR! Natürlich wird eine Meinung vertreten - ist doch genau wie in jedem anderen Medium heutzutage auch. Wenn das nicht deine Meinung ist, dann ist es eben so und man kann darüber diskutieren - oder man liest eben eine andere Zeitung 

Zu den ganzen Nebenschauplätzen bräuchte man ja eigentlich 20 Nebenthreads... Meine Meinung:
Kontrollwahn - Nein, Danke! Das hat bisher nie funktioniert und immer nur zu schlimmerem geführt.
Selbstbestimmung - Ja, Bitte! Bevormundung führt momentan in unserer Gesellschaft zu der größten Schei*e seit langem... und der richtige Berg kommt erst noch.
Vertrauen in Menschen: Wie sollte es anders gehen? Ich kann nicht jedem Mistrauen ohne mich in einen gestigen Käfig zu schließen ... Natürlich heißt das NIEMALS, dass ich jedem Hinz mein Leben ausschütte, aber das hat auch Niemand behauptet soweit ich das erkennen kann.

|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

@Ralf

Ohne deinen Post jetzt komplett zu zitieren, daß wollte ich nur mal lesen. Oberstaatsanwalt war der Hermann also, verständlich, daß es da wenig offiziellen Gegenwind gab, ein Mann in so einer Position ist natürlich durchaus dafür geeignet, die Lemminge in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen...

Meine Einstellung zum eigentlichen Thema kennst du ja, auch wenn ihr der Meinung seid, alles richtig zu machen-Zitate spare ich mir jetzt auch mal-es ist halt leider der Stil, mit dem ihr euch eine übergreifende Kommunikation verbaut habt, dem einige User mit viel Potential, die mit euch an einem Strang gezogen hätten, zum Opfer fielen und der dafür gesorgt hat, daß vielen Anderen die gute Lust gründlich vergangen ist. Ich sehe das im übrigen völlig neutral, aber dieser Kritik solltet ihr euch stellen, denn es ist in der Sache durchaus bedauerlich, daß man sich mit dieser Plattform, die geeignet wäre, eventuell zu einem Konsens beizutragen, dadurch in's Abseits stellt.
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Angeln und Angler werden von Verbänden (PETA, Tierschutz, VDSF/DAFV, DAV) auch öffentlich als Gefahr für Gewässer und für Tiere dargestellt...

Statt als Chance erkannt und gefördert (was man zumindest von VDSF/DAFV und DAV erwarten können sollte).

Erst wenn sich das im Grundsatz ändert, werden diese Verbände für Angler überhaupt wieder satisfaktionsfähig werden..

Und erst dann kann man überhaupt anfangen, an irgendwelche Konsense zu denken..........

Die Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre haben eine jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche hinter sich und durch ihr aktives Tun jeden Kredit, jedes Vertrauen verspielt...

*Die Fusion hätte erstklassige Chancen geboten, vernünftige Ziele und angelpolitische Leitlinien zu formulieren und festzuschreiben und die Angler hinter sich zu versammeln...*
(und wer willens ist zu lesen und zu verstehen, wird sehen, dass wir das 2010 genauso gehofft und unterstützt haben und sich das erst änderte, als die Herren mit ihren würdelosen und widerwärtigen Spielchen anfingen)...


Was statt dessen abgelaufen ist mit dem K(r)ampf alter, sturer Betonköpfe um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle, Pöstchen (aktuell: Markstein soll als Vize zurückgezogen haben, Braun feststehen)  und persönliche Eitelkeiten, das sollte bei jedem klar denkenden Menschen den letzten Rest an Vertrauen in diese "ehrenwerte Gesellschaft(en)" nachhaltig erschüttert haben und klargemacht, dass Angler von diesen Herren nichts auch nur ansatzweise Positives zu erwarten haben.

Man kennt aber auch den Spruch von Metzger und den Kälbern...........

Das darf jeder für sich selber entscheiden, wie er das handhaben will - zum Metzger rennen oder doch lieber davonlaufen..

Wir werden aber weiterhin - solange die Verbände Angler als gefährlich darstellen - Salz kiloweise in jede zu findende Wunde von Verbänden und Funktionären streuen........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden aber weiterhin - solange die Verbände Angler als gefährlich darstellen - Salz kiloweise in jede zu findende Wunde von Verbänden und Funktionären streuen........



Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß ihr das tun werdet, aber ihr werdet in der Sache immer weniger Mitstreiter haben, siehe oben, aber was soll man sich hier die Finger fusselig schreiben, es geht ging um konstruktive Kritik an der Umsetzung und nicht an der Sache an sich, versteh das doch endlich mal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Ich versteh das schon.

Dann begreif Du aber auch, dass das nicht an uns liegt.

Wir haben das unterstützt, sind auch auf die Verbände zugegangen - ging solange gut, wie man nichts kritisches berichtet hat-.......

*Die Fusion hätte erstklassige Chancen geboten, vernünftige Ziele und angelpolitische Leitlinien zu formulieren und festzuschreiben und die Angler hinter sich zu versammeln...*
(und wer willens ist zu lesen und zu verstehen, wird sehen, dass wir das 2010 genauso gehofft und unterstützt haben und sich das erst änderte, als die Herren mit ihren würdelosen und widerwärtigen Spielchen anfingen)...

Die Entwicklung, die Du bedauerst, liegt am Verhalten der Verbände, auf das wir dann nur reagiert haben.

Nach wie vor haben die Verbände auch bei uns ALLE Möglichkeiten, ALLES zu veröffentlichen...

Dass sie das nicht tun, zeigt nur wieder, dass sie kritische Diskussionen 
(zu Recht, da sie keine Argumente haben) fürchten...

Die Umsetzung ist einfach und wird sich nicht ändern, wie es unsere Aufgabe als Medium ist:
Berichten über das was wir erfahren..
Kommentieren, wie wir das an Hand unserer Leitlinien sehen..
Diskutieren..


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Hallo Bandit,

"

weniger Wert als ein Menschenleben? Sehe ich nicht so! Beim Fsichereischein wird über die Natur am und im Wasser gelehrt. seit vielen Jahren gehören Umweltfragen auch zur Führerscheinprüfung. Stellt Ihr das auch in Frage? Ihr fordert doch sogar "...dass alle Angler sich in ihrem Tun gegenüber der Natur und der Kreatur respektvoll und mit Anstand verhalten." Wer brint das denn allen Bürgern bei? Der Unterricht vor der Fischereischeinprüfung stellt sicher, dass auch die, die nur vor dem Fernseher groß geworden sind, überhaupt erst den richtigen Umgang mit der Natur erlernen. Kinder aus Großstädten malen Kühe in lila...Wie sollen die die Natur respektieren? Schon mal im Umkreis von einem großen FastFoodrestaurant die Müllberge an den Strassen gesehen? Diese Menschen sollen ohne Unterricht den Zugang zu unseren Angelgewässern erhalten? Mir reicht schon der Müll, den meine (geprüften) Vereinskollegen hinterlassen. Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, wie diese Müllberge aussehen, wenn jeder überall und immer angeln darf? 

"

Darf ich mal fragen, wie bei euch die Lehrgänge in Schleswig so ablaufen?

Das würde ich dann nämlich gerne unserer Frau von der Leyen vorschlagen um wieder ein bischen Benehmen in das Volk zu bekommen.

Es muss bei euch etwas ganz anderes geben wie hier in NRW.

Da ich aber davon ausgehe, dass heute Freitag ist und du vielleicht auch so eine tolle Woche hattest wie ich, denke ich hier existiert ein Frustthread.

Ich freue mich für dich, das jetzt Fußball wieder läuft.

Das hat ja gleich ein ganz anderes/ besseres Niveau.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Umgekehrte und für mich logischere Argumentation:*Grösstmögliche Freiheit.*Es wäre niemand gezwungen an Wettfischen teilzunehmen,lebenden KöFi zu benutzen,C+R und und und...und die Welt würde sich trotzdem weiterdrehen und das Abendland auch weiterhin existieren.


 
Ja, die Welt würde sich weiter drehen. Das Abendland würde auch weiter existieren. Da gebe ich Dir recht...
...aber wie lange könnten wir unserem Hobby weiter nachgehen? Das weiß ich nicht, das weiß niemand!



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ja,die Natur gehört allen..nur einigen anscheinend mehr als der Anglerschaft.Da wird ausgesperrt,zu Tode reglementiert.
> Natur mit Verboten und Zäunen.


 
Seid froh, dass es Beschränkungen in der Natur gibt. Wenn nicht könntet Ihr nicht mehr angeln. Dann würden nämlich auf jedem Tümpel Motorboote unterwegs sein, auf jeder Au Angelboote mit 5 PS Zweitakter hintendran und und und. Nein, nicht nur wir Angler werden reglementiert. Auch andere die an der Natur teilhaben wollen- und das ist gut so!



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber solange es Menschen gibt,die jeden Mumpitz der Angelgesetzgebung als Buch Moses ansehen.#c Denn darauf beruhen viele Verbote:weniger auf gesundem Menschenverstand und beweisbaren Fakten dafür aber umso mehr auf merkwürdigen Ideologien und Scheinheiligkeit basierend.


 
Siehe mein Argument zum Thema Wassersport... 

Sind die Leitlinien hier denn das Buch Moses? Beleg doch einmal mit Fakten, dass die Verbote nicht sinnvoll sind! Jede Studie zum Setzkescher kann mit einer anderen Studie widerlegt werden (so oder so). Wettfischen wirft in einem Großteil der Bevölkerung einfach ein schlechtes Licht auf die Anglerschaft. Das ist einfach so. Denn das kann der von Dir angesprochene gesunde Menschenverstand nicht begreifen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung, die Du bedauerst, liegt am Verhalten der Verbände, auf das wir dann nur reagiert haben.



Schon klar, Thomas, die Entwicklung, die ich eigentlich bedauere ist die, daß es euch immer weniger gelingt, die Beteiligten oder sagen wir lieber die Betroffenen, für diese Sache zu begeistern und auf diesem Wege vielleicht in irgendeiner Form Einfluß zu nehmen.
Ich geh jetzt paar Biere drehen, in diesem Sinne: Cheerio!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> wirft in einem Großteil der Bevölkerung einfach ein schlechtes Licht auf die Anglerschaft


Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung sind Angler schlicht wurscht, der Großteil sieht Angeln und Angler sogar positiv (>Dissertation Arlinghaus)..

Daran ändert auch die Panikmache diesbezüglich der Verbände nichts, die das ja nur tun, um weiterhin die Angler unter Kontrolle zu halten, damit die brav weiter Verbandsabgaben bezahlen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> für diese Sache zu begeistern und auf diesem Wege vielleicht in irgendeiner Form Einfluß zu nehmen


Wir können nur informieren, kommentieren und diskutieren - die Welt verbessern oder die Angler, die sich von ihren Verbänden verarschen lassen aufwecken, das können wir nunmal nicht..

Wir sind vielleicht der Wecker - aufwachen muss man trotzdem selber (wollen)..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst wenn sich das im Grundsatz ändert, werden diese Verbände für Angler überhaupt wieder satisfaktionsfähig werden..


 
Ich habe das Wort satisfaktionsfähig seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gehört oder gelesen (während des Studiums?) und heute gleich 2 Mal in wenigen Minuten! Jedoch finde ich den Begriff hier unpassend gewählt und nicht zutreffend... Insbesondere wenn man den eigentlichen Begriff aus einer zeit wo Männer noch richtige Waffen getragen haben (keine Filetiermesser |supergri) und sich duelliert haben. Und das meint Ihr ja auch nicht so, oder? Ich glaube so wiet wollt Ihr denn doch nicht gehen. Also wenn ich Euren Satz demnach mit dem Wort satisfaktionsfähig und der korrekten Bedeutung bilde, heißt das, dass sich die Angler - wenn sich die Verbände im Grundsatz ändern - mit den Verbänden duellieren werden???? Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Carp-MV (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Kur und knapp......

Ich sehe keinen Grund warum die Berichterstattungen oder Meinungen die das AB vertritt geändert oder besser gesagt vom AB, zurückhaltend oder selbst* ZENSIERT* werden sollten. Man kann es niemals jeden Recht machen, gerade in einen Board dieser Größe nicht. Wenn es genauso wäre wie einige verlangen, dann würde wieder andere schreiben das die Redaktion viel zu lasch und Fair ist.

*Daher sage ich ganz klar weiter so..............*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Da die Verbände zur Zeit in meinen Augen weit unter ehrenhaften Anglern stehen (daher eben nicht satisfaktionsfähig sind), scheidet ein Duell eben aus..

Denn das war nur möglich zwischen ehrenhaften Menschen gleichen Standes..

Ein (in diesem Falle geistiges) Duell wird also erst möglich sein, wenn Verbände und Funktionäre wieder satisfaktionsfähig werden würden (also auf die gleiche Stufe wie ehrenhafte Angler nach oben klettern würden)..

Ich gebe da dem Satireautor zur jetzigen Zeit mit den jetzigen Geschehnissen durchaus nicht unrecht:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung sind Angler schlicht wurscht, der Großteil sieht Angeln und Angler sogar positiv (>Dissertation Arlinghaus)..


 
Oh man, Arlinghaus war hier schon mal irgendwo das Thema... Die Doktorarbeit ist 10 Jahre alt, da waren auch noch über 60% der deutschen für Atomkraft! Im übrigen hat die deutsche Fassung (Studie) nicht mehr viel mit der eigentlichen Doktorarbeit zu tun...Im übrigen ist es sicherlich korrekt, dass es vielen Mitbürgern wirklich egal ist- weil sie nicht wirklich wissen, was teilweise an den Gewässern passiert! Mal anders ausgedrückt: frage eine Frau, 60 Jahre alt "Was halten sie vom angeln" Wahrscheinliche Antwort: "Keine Ahnung, mir egal, Fisch ist lecker". Zeige Ihr ein Video, wo tonnenweise Fische gefangen, in Setzkeschern gehältert werden und anschließend nach Stunden *zurückgeworfen* werden - dann fällt die Antwort wahrscheinlich anders aus. Zeige der selben Frau ein Video von einem Angler, der einen GuFi durch das Wasser zieht. Wahrscheinliche Antwort: "Wenn es dem Kerl Spass macht...". Zeige einen Angler, der einen lebendigen KöFi aufzieht und anschließend damit die Angel auswirft und die Pose durch den lebendigen Fisch zuppelt. Meinst Du dann wird die Antwort "Wenn es dem kerl Spass macht" lauten? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Deshalb halte ich von der genannten Studie gar nichts. Denn die beruht auf Fragen an Bürgern, die sich mit der eigentlichen Sache und den Hintergründen nicht beschäftigt haben. Willst Du mir jetzt widersprechen? Ich glaube nicht...Wenn nicht biete ich Dir an, den genannten Test mit mir persönlich irgendwo in unserem schönen Land in einer großen Stadt durchzuführen. Videos hierzu gibt es auf Youtube zu hauf!


----------



## Wegberger (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Hallo,

bei diesem ganzen Sachverstand hier und dieser erfrischend kontroversen Diskussion .... schreit es ja förmlich danach .... einen DA-WMB-Verband zu gründen :m

DA-WMB = DeutscherAngler-WirMachensBesser

unorthodoxe Grüsse
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Zeige Ihr ein Video, wo tonnenweise Fische gefangen, in Setzkeschern gehältert werden und anschließend nach Stunden zurückgeworfen werden -


Zeige ihr 2 Videos - das eine, wo Fische zurückgesetzt werden und weiterleben können, weil sie zur Bestandserfassung gefangen wurden - und ein anderes wo alle abgeknüppelt werden, weil der VDSF ein noch besserer Tierschützer sein will und das so verlangt, obwohl die Angler die Fische gar nicht verwerten wollen......

Und frag dann, was sinnvoller wäre, was die Bevölkerung davon hält....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn das war nur möglich zwischen ehrenhaften Menschen gleichen Standes..


 
Da waren die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Stand (Adel) aber geklärt und wurde nicht von einem einzelnen entschieden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei diesem ganzen Sachverstand hier und dieser erfrischend kontroversen Diskussion .... schreit es ja förmlich danach .... einen DA-WMB-Verband zu gründen :m
> 
> ...


Alles besser als:
VDSF
Verhindert das Sport Fischen

DAV
Das Angeln verhindern

oder gar DAFV:
Die Angler fürchterlich verarscht

..................

Und selbstverständlich hätte ein solch neuer Verband - wie alle andern real existierenden ja auch - das selbstverständlich kostenlose Recht, über unsere Plattform  ALLES zu veröffentlichen, was er Anglern nahebringen wollte..

Eine Alternative zu den real existierenden anglerfeindlichen Verbänden VDSF/DAFV und DAV, welche dann wirklich mal für Angler da wäre,  würde ich liebend gerne unterstützen


----------



## Carp-MV (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Zeigt der armen alten Frau am besten kein Video und lasst sie in Ruhe und mit guten Gewissen ihre Fischstäbchen essen.....:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Grins - auch wahr ;-)))
Zeigt aber halt gut die Heuchelei der Verbandler......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zeige ihr 2 Videos - das eine, wo Fische zurückgesetzt werden und weiterleben können, weil sie zur Bestandserfassung gefangen wurden -


 
Das mit der Bestandserfassung ist ja auch die Regel...

Ok, dann nehmen wir das Video auf. Ich suche mir an der Elbe einen Angler und filme diesen mal so nebenbei. Nämlich so wie die Realität im Umgang mit den Fischen aussieht, wenn Sie "schonend" zurückgesetzt werden...Und dann nehme ich noch ein Video, wo ich am NOk einen schönen Zander fange und fachmännisch "erlege" (habe ich hier liegen). Plus die von mir genannten Videos von Youtube. Dann haben wir unsere Videos ja ausgewählt. Du darfst für unseren Test Ort und Zeitpunkt bestimmen. Sollte ich recht haben, ändert Ihr Eure Berichterstattung. Habt Ihr recht, werde ich auf Knien um Entschuldigung bitten. Einverstanden? Ein Treffpunkt in der Mitte der Republik wäre fair. Was ist mit Kassel?


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung sind Angler schlicht wurscht,




Jo, aber nicht die "Tierquälerei".

Die ist immer wieder ein Problem und Gesprächsthema.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zeige ihr 2 Videos - das eine, wo Fische zurückgesetzt werden und weiterleben können, weil sie zur Bestandserfassung gefangen wurden - und ein anderes wo alle abgeknüppelt werden, weil der VDSF ein noch besserer Tierschützer sein will und das so verlangt, obwohl die Angler die Fische gar nicht verwerten wollen......
> 
> Und frag dann, was sinnvoller wäre, was die Bevölkerung davon hält....



Da wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Es könnte auch die Frage aufkommen weswegen man Angeln geht. Tiere am Haken quält um diese dann zurück zu setzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Was mir hier so aufgefallen ist, ist das Ihr meine laienhaften und ja teilweise von Euch als absurd bezeichneten Aussagen und Argumente noch nicht einmal mit den von Euch von den Verbänden immer wieder eingeforderten Fakten widerlegt habt...


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Zeigt der armen alten Frau am besten kein Video und lasst sie in Ruhe und mit guten Gewissen ihre Fischstäbchen essen.....:m



Das wäre wahrscheinlich am Besten.

Die Leute haben heute keine Ahnung mehr woher ihr Essen kommt.
Geht es ans Schlachten der Tiere wird die Nase gerümpft.
Nen Hähnchen aus dem Kühlfach nehmen ist Alltag. 
Wir leben in einer Zeit da liegt das Essen so im Kühlfach oder Regal und der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose.
Der Mensch unserer Zivilisation hat jeglichen Sinn für Nahrung etc. verloren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Ok, dann nehmen wir das Video auf. Ich suche mir an der Elbe einen Angler und filme diesen mal so nebenbei. Nämlich so wie die Realität im Umgang mit den Fischen aussieht, wenn Sie "schonend" zurückgesetzt werden...Und dann nehme ich noch ein Video, wo ich am NOk einen schönen Zander fange und fachmännisch "erlege" (habe ich hier liegen).



Nö, dann schon wie von mir gesagt:
Ein Video, indem Angler gezwungen werden Fische abzuknüppeln, die sie nicht totschlagen und verwerten wollen, weil sie von Gesetzes wegen oder vom Verband gezwungen werden.

Und eines, indem sie von den geprüften Anglern fachmännisch vermessen und schonend zurückgesetzt werden.

Ich habe kein Interesse daran, Angler öffentlich zu diskreditieren - warum Du das willst mit solchen Videos, erschliesst sich mir nicht..

*Das ist aber genau wieder mein Grundvorwurf an die Verbände:
Das sie Angler und Angeln öffentlich als gefährlich darstellen....*

Wenn Du das mitmachen willst, gut, ist Dein Recht..

Ich werde weiter dafür streiten, dass Angeln und Angler zuerstmal gut für Deutschland und die Gewässer sind und man schwarze Schafe (wie in allen anderen Bereichen auch) aussortieren kann..

Dazu brauchts auch keine Spezialgesetze und Spezialverbote für Angler - das TSG reicht vollkommen, an das sich eh jeder halten muss ..

*Laut dem ist Angeln als solches eh tierschutzwidrig - es geht nur um den juristischen Rechtfertigungsgrund *- und da sehe ich eben mehr solcher als nur das abknüppeln wie die Verbände.
Ökologisch
Sozial
Ökonomisch

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2011/angler-eine-wohltat-fuer-deutschland.html


> *Fazit*
> Angler - in der Gesamtheit, trotz schwarzer (zu bekämpfender) Schafe - sind für die Natur, die Gewässer, die Tiere, die Gesellschaft und die Wirtschaft in ganz Deutschland so wichtig, dass jeder alles dafür tun sollte, Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland zu fördern.
> 
> Ob Politik, theoretische Schützer oder fehlgeleitete Sportfischerverbandsfunktionäre....



Kleintierzüchter, Pferdesportler, Hundehalter etc. dürfen ja auch Tiere quälen und nicht artgerecht halten, obwohl sie diese nicht essen....

Mehr als das verlange ich ja gar nicht für Angler, da deren weitere Gründe  neben dem Verzehr mindestens genauso gut sind und nicht Säugetiere betroffen und Vögel, sondern nur Fische...

Du kannst weiterhin Angler und das Angeln wie die anglerfeindlichen Verbände auch als gefährlich darstellen - und ich werde mir nach wie vor das Recht rausnehmen, genau dagegen anzugehen und die Vorteile vom Angeln und den Anglern herauszustellen..


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

also ich für mich habe anhand der letzten Seiten notiert, dass das AB Bericht erstatten will, in kritischer Weise über den Bu/&Sh3t, den die Verbände machen, aber (selbst) ändern will man eigentlich nix.

Die Augen der Verbandsleute sollen sich durch Fragenkataloge und aufmerksam machen auf Missstände von selbst öffnen und eine Kehrwende hervorrufen.

Ich bin noch nicht wirklich von der Umsetzbarkeit überzeugt...#c


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, dann schon wie von mir gesagt:
> Ein Video, indem Angler gezwungen werden Fische abzuknüppeln, die sie nicht totschlagen und verwerten wollen, weil sie von Gesetzes wegen oder vom Verband gezwungen werden.
> 
> Und eines, indem sie von den geprüften Anglern fachmännisch vermessen und schonend zurückgesetzt werden.
> ...



Wie? hast Du dich gerade verschrieben? Die Prüfung wollt ihr doch auch abschaffen.


Selbst im Ausland gibt es Regelungen zur Entnahme und zum Zurücksetzen von Fischen.

Äusserung zu den Hundehaltern etc. ..absoluter blödsinn Thomas.
Selbst für einige Hundehalter wird ein Eignungsnachweis verlangt.

Edit:
genau dies ist das problem im Board. Zwischen guten Kommentaren kommt immer wieder solch ein Schwachsinn.
Hundehalter, Pferdehalter etc. dürfen ihre Tiere natürlich nicht qäulen. 
Besonders Tierquälerei bei Pferden, Hunden und Katzen kommen häufig zur Anzeige.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und eines, indem sie von den geprüften Anglern fachmännisch vermessen und schonend zurückgesetzt werden.


 
Ich dachte immer Angler sollen Euren Leitlinien nach nicht mehr geprüft werden. Warum erwähnst Du dann das Wort Prüfung? 

Naja, ich angle seit gut 35 Jahren. Fachmännisches vermessen und zurücksetzen ist doch eher die Ausnahme und nicht die Realität, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie? hast Du dich gerade verschrieben? Die Prüfung wollt ihr doch auch abschaffen.


 
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Äusserung zu den Hundehaltern etc. ..absoluter blödsinn Thomas.
> Selbst für einige Hundehalter wird ein Eignungsnachweis verlangt.


Und das massenhafte nicht artgerechte halten von Hunden wird dann mit deren Verzehr gerechtfertigt???

Und das halten von Pferden als Herdenfluchttieren in Einzelboxen wird dann auch mit deren Verzehr gerechtfertigt???

Dass Kleintierzüchter zum schlachten warmblütiger Säugetiere und Vögel keinerlei Lehrgang oder Prüfung brauchen (wie auch kein Hundehalter zum halten von Hunden - nur Steuer berappen), wisst ihr aber schon???

Angler sind also in euren Augen so viel schlechter, weil für die nur der Verzehr als sinnvoller Grund gelten soll??

In meinen nicht....

Ich denke aber nicht, dass ihr von euch auf andere Angler schliesst, oder???????????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das massenhafte nicht artgerechte halten von Hunden wird dann mit deren Verzehr gerechtfertigt???
> 
> Und das halten von Pferden als Herdenfluchttieren in Einzelboxen wird dann auch mit deren Verzehr gerechtfertigt???
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Thomas,

das sind Unterstellungen, die einfach so aus der Luft gegriffen sind. Wie heißt diese Seite noch? Anglerboard.de oder Hundeboard.de oder Pferdeboard.de oder kleintierzüchter.de? Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> also ich für mich habe anhand der letzten Seiten notiert, dass das AB Bericht erstatten will, in kritischer Weise über den Bu/&Sh3t, den die Verbände machen, aber (selbst) ändern will man eigentlich nix.
> 
> Die Augen der Verbandsleute sollen sich durch Fragenkataloge und aufmerksam machen auf Missstände von selbst öffnen und eine Kehrwende hervorrufen.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht wirklich von der Umsetzbarkeit überzeugt...#c




Ich muss einfach....


Das ist ziemlich verkehrt, jedenfalls was meine Intention angeht. Bei den Verbänden wird sich aus Selbsterkenntnis oder innerem Wandel nichts ändern, niemals. Seit fast 40 Jahren treibt der VDSF dieses schöde Spiel, seit dem Tode von Bernd Mikulin geht es auch beim DAV bergab.

Da hilft kein Dialog, kein diplomatsiches Vorgehen, nichts.

Es ist heute, wie schon in den 80ern haargenau das gleiche Problem. Solange die organisierten Angler nicht aufwachen und über ihre Vereine Druck auf die Verbände ausüben - und dazu haben sie über das Wahlrecht eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit - wird sich nullkommanichts ändern.

Von daher ist es mir auch völlig wumpe, was Verbände denken und wie sie uns einschätzen.

Es geht mir einzig und alleine darum, bei den Anglern das nachdenken anzuregen. Es geht darum, dass sie sich wenigstens in Gedanken mit dem Thema Angelpolitik beschäftigen. Ob sie uns in der Argumentation und/oder der Einschätzung folgen, ist wiederum vollkommen egal.

Und es werden immer mehr, die zum Nachdenken kommen, die sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Sie haben hier,  und nur hier, die Möglichkeit sich viele Informationen zu holen.

Mögen die Verbände doch in ihren Foren für Gegenstimmung sorgen. Mögen sie dort die Angler von der Richtigkeit ihres handelns zu überzeugen versuchen. 

Das tun sie aber nicht, weil ihnen die Angler schlichtweg egal sind. Und so werden sie in ihren Foren selbst die besten Gäste bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



smithie schrieb:


> also ich für mich habe anhand der letzten Seiten notiert, dass das AB Bericht erstatten will, in kritischer Weise über den Bu/&Sh3t, den die Verbände machen, aber (selbst) ändern will man eigentlich nix.
> 
> Die Augen der Verbandsleute sollen sich durch Fragenkataloge und aufmerksam machen auf Missstände von selbst öffnen und eine Kehrwende hervorrufen.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht wirklich von der Umsetzbarkeit überzeugt...#c



Ich kann ja nun nichts dafür, wenn Du nicht begreifen willst, dass man als Medium nicht mehr tun kann als berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren..

Und genau das auch die Aufgabe ist.

Sonst wären wir ja kein unabhängiges Medium mehr, sondern eben Partei oder Verband...


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das massenhafte nicht artgerechte halten von Hunden wird dann mit deren Verzehr gerechtfertigt???
> 
> Und das halten von Pferden als Herdenfluchttieren in Einzelboxen wird dann auch mit deren Verzehr gerechtfertigt???
> 
> ...



Tja, auch unsere Hühner werden in Batterien gehalten und  auch so manche Kuh oder Schwein sieht kaum das Tageslicht.
Jedoch ist nicht alles Tierquälerei in menschlichen Auge/ Gesetz.

Wie die Tiere darüber denken erschliesst sich mir nicht.
Für die ist wahrscheinlich sogar das einleiten von Fäkalien etc. ins Meer oder Seen etc. Tierquälerei.
Wahrscheinlich ist sogar die Anwesenheit von uns Menschen Tierquälerei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Jedoch ist nicht alles Tierquälerei in menschlichen Auge/ Gesetz.


Doch, laut Gesetz ist es das, genauso wie das Angeln!!

Es geht da rein um den juristischen (nicht moralisch/ethischen) Rechtfertigungsgrund für das jeweilige Tun..

Und den Verbandshelden ist dazu eben nicht mehr eingefallen als das abknüppeln der Fische ...

Im Gegensatz z. B. zu Pferdesportlern..

Oder mir, was Angler angeht:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2011/angler-eine-wohltat-fuer-deutschland.html

Und solange Verbandler Angler weiter als grundsätzliche Gefahr darstellen und nur den Verzehr der Fische als vernünftigen Grund im Sinne des TSG akzeptieren - obwohl es nachgewiesen in Deutschland ganz anders auch legal geht - solange werde ich dagegen angehen..


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt paar Biere drehen, in diesem Sinne: Cheerio!


Das' ma 'n Wort, da schließ ich mich an.
Prost.
#g


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Hallo zusammen,

in der Sammlung der " nicht nachvollziehbaren Argumente" fehlt mir noch die Religion.

Man man,  ihr seit ja drauf.

Nutzt ohne Kosten ein Medium und meckert über die Hausherren rum.

Das AB hat seine Regeln und Meinungen.

Und selbst die "Gegner" dürfen ihre Meinung hier verbreiten.

Versucht das mal über die Kanäle der Verbände.

Hut ab vor den Mods.

Ich hätte schon lange die Tür vor einigen zu geschlagen.

Danke an eure Geduld.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Hut ab vor den Mods.
> 
> Ich hätte schon lange die Tür vor einigen zu geschlagen.


Ich finde es schon wichtig, einigen auch die Gelegenheit zur Selbstentlarvung ihrer anglerfeindlichen Gedanken zu geben (ausdrücklich niemand explizit persönlich angesprochen!!!!!)..



> Und selbst die "Gegner" dürfen ihre Meinung hier verbreiten.
> 
> Versucht das mal über die Kanäle der Verbände.


Deswegen sind wir eben hier ein tol(l?)erantes Medium und kein intoleranter, anglerfeindlicher Verband..


----------



## smithie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nun nichts dafür, wenn Du nicht begreifen willst, dass man als Medium nicht mehr tun kann als berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren..
> 
> Und genau das auch die Aufgabe ist.
> 
> Sonst wären wir ja kein unabhängiges Medium mehr, sondern eben Partei oder Verband...


Meinst nicht, dass Du es Dir jetzt ein bisserl sehr einfach machst?
Es gibt doch genügend Beispiele, wo "Medium-Mitglieder" auch Funktionen übernommen haben (z.B.: Journalist als Verbandspräsident).

Aber vielleicht mach ich mir es da auch nur zu schwer. 
Mag daran liegen, dass ich zu viel mit Leuten zu tun habe/hatte (nicht hier im Forum), die nur rumjammern und meckern, aber nicht die Eier in der Hose haben, selbst Verantwortung zu übernehmen.

Sollte ich persönlich auf der Suche nach Informationen zu einem  bestimmten Thema sein, wäre ich äußerst vorsichtig mit  Informationsquellen, die überwiegend die "Gegenseite" kritisieren.



@Ralle: Ich hoffe, dass die richtigen Leute zum Nachdenken angeregt werden und versuchen etwas zu ändern - aber natürlich nur das, womit ich einverstanden bin ... 
Wir schauen dann mal in 10 Jahren nochmal, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Carp-MV (14. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Wisst ihr was an so einen Forum so richtig toll ist? Man kann Themen die einen stören oder so gar nicht interessieren einfach Ignorieren, der Titel machts möglich. |bigeyes|supergri

Wisst ihr was noch toller ist? Man kann, wowww das ist unglaublich aber wahr, man kann doch allen Ernstes sogar das gesamte Forum meiden wenn man mit der Meinung, Berichterstattung  usw. nicht klar kommt.

Jeder kann hier seine Meinung sagen und das ist auch gut so, aber es sollte auch akzeptiert werden wenn das AB diese Meinung nicht teilt und auch weiterhin so handeln möchte wie sie es tun. Hier wird niemanden etwas aufgezwungen. Dies wäre der Fall wenn jede politische Berichterstattung sofort geschlossen würde und man gar nicht die möglichkeit bekommt eventuelle Kritiken und weiteres, zu äußern. 

Es gibt viele Angel Foren aber das ich dieses ausgewählt hab hat einen guten Grund. Eben genau deshalb weil das AB Team knallhart sagt was ihnen stinkt und bis zum bitteren Ende auch dazu stehen und keine Wendehälse sind........


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Naja, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Manche Organisationen (PETA, Tierschützer, VDSF/DAFV, DAV) und Menschen stellen Angler als schlecht und gefährlich dar...........

Ihr gutes Recht............

Wir stellen diese Organisationen und Menschen als schlecht und gefährlich dar....

Unser gutes Recht........................


----------



## diez (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Mal mein Beitrag zur Fischerprüfung: sinnvoll oder nicht.
Ich habe dieses Jahr die Prüfung abgelegt, um auch mal legal am Wasser sitzen zu dürfen.

Was habe ich in der Prüfungsvorbereitung gelernt? Ich habe die Fragestellungen entschlüsselt. 
Somit musste ich für die Prüfung selbst nicht mehr lernen.

Es gilt nur, die Fragen mit einer gewissen logik zu beantworten und die Lernfragen können somit hinten runter fallen.

"Das Angeln" habe ich in der Prüfungsvorbereitung*nicht* gelernt.

Was ich seit abgelegter Prüfung gelernt habe ist der Umgang der verschiedenen Vereine mit ihren Auflagen und Einhaltung von Gesetzen. 

mein persönliches Fazit: Die Prüfungsvorbereitung und die Prüfung selbst ist REINE Geldschneiderei und Gesetze sind zum brechen da - aber das ist ja auch eine "Art" von Politik #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Thema zum Unsinn gesetzlicher Zwangsprüfung findest Du hier :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335
Ansonsten haste natürlich recht...


----------



## GeorgeB (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Der Fred ist leider zerredet. Bleibt aber bei so einem Thema nicht aus.

Zumindest kann ich jetzt Ralle besser verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Der Fred ist leider zerredet. Bleibt aber bei so einem Thema nicht aus.


Hab mich ja auch hinreißen lassen...

Dabei isses eigentlich wie schon gesagt ja gaaaaanz einfach:
Manche Organisationen (PETA, Tierschützer, VDSF/DAFV, DAV) und Menschen stellen Angler als schlecht und gefährlich dar...........

Ihr gutes Recht............

Wir stellen diese Organisationen und Menschen die Angler so darstellen, eben auch als schlecht und gefährlich dar....

Unser gutes Recht........................


----------



## GeorgeB (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Wir stellen diese Organisationen und Menschen die Angler so darstellen, eben auch als schlecht und gefährlich dar....


Wirklich schlecht ist nur, wer die glorreiche Borussia aus dem ruhmreichen Dortmund beleidigt. Alle anderen "Hunde" sind therapierbar. Aber Prügeln ist out. Heutzutage dressiert man mit Leckerchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Du willst aber nicht vielen Hunden unrecht tun und die mit Funktionären vergleichen???

Wer vom Geld der Angler leben will wie die Verbände, sollte nicht mehr erzogen werden müssen, sondern das hinter sich haben..

Und hat zudem IMMER eine Bringschuld...........


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wirklich schlecht ist nur, wer die glorreiche Borussia aus dem ruhmreichen Dortmund beleidigt. Alle anderen "Hunde" sind therapierbar. Aber Prügeln ist out. Heutzutage dressiert man mit Leckerchen.



Das ist nicht nur OT- das ist schon richtig BÄÄH!

Ja- ich bin ein richtig schlechter und steh dazu! |supergri

Mist--- ich wollte doch gar nicht in diesen Thread posten... Da sieht man mal wieder, wozu die Zecken einen anständigen Menschen bringen können :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dabei isses eigentlich wie schon gesagt ja gaaaaanz einfach:
> Manche Organisationen (PETA, Tierschützer, VDSF/DAFV, DAV) und Menschen stellen Angler als schlecht und gefährlich dar...........



Von der Peta mal abgesehen, wo zum Beispiel stellt denn der DAV Angler als gefährlich dar, daß sind genau die Parolen, weswegen euch die meisten nicht so richtig für voll nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Lies mal, was Herr Karol vom VANT in Thüringen über Angler schreibt ("Spaßangler" etc., die man nicht ans Wasser lassen darf, zu gefährlich für Gewässer und Fische), weils auch da um Kohle für die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung geht - wir hatten den DAV-Bund darauf aufmerksam gemacht. 
Die zwar sagten, das würde eigentlich den DAV-Grundsätzen widersprechen, aber man würde das tolerieren (müssen????)..

Da es zudem ja bald den DAV nicht mehr geben wird, sondern die sich den jetzt aktuell geltenden VDSF-Grundsätzen und Regularien ohne jegliches festschreiben von Grundsätzen und Richtlinien unterordnen und übertreten wollen (da war das mit dem VANT in Thüringen dann wohl nur das Vorspiel.... ), braucht man da als Angler inzwischen ja auch eh nicht mehr unterscheiden..

Es ist ja der ausgemachte, mehrheitliche Wille der organisierten Angler (auch denen des DAV!!!), sich hinter den jetzt aktuell geltenden Grundsätzen des VDSF zu versammeln......... 

Ist also heute schon alles als eines zu sehen..................

Wieso treibst Du da wieder nen Keil zwischen die Verbände?
;-)))))


Ich habe das eben schon akzeptiert und schreibe dann auch dementsprechend..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Ich lese mir jetzt bestimmt nicht durch, was irgendwer irgendwo in Thüringen für Schoten rausgehauen hat, ich habe einen schlimmen Kater und mir tut ein Zahn weh...rechts oben, der Dritte von hinten! 
Nach deiner Darstellung könnte man jedoch meinen, ich bin als Angler nur deshalb in einem Verband, weil ich ein durch und durch schlechtes, gefährliches Subjekt bin und man mich unter der Obhut eines Verbandes quasi organisiert an die Kandare nehmen muß


----------



## GeorgeB (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> mir tut ein Zahn weh...rechts oben, der Dritte von hinten!



Tu hier bitte nicht so, als ob du noch Zähne hättest!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Nach deiner Darstellung könnte man jedoch meinen, ich bin als Angler nur deshalb in einem Verband, weil ich ein durch und durch schlechtes, gefährliches Subjekt bin und man mich unter der Obhut eines Verbandes quasi organisiert an die Kandare nehmen muß


Ne, wohl eher weil Du sonst wohl keine vernünftigen Angelmöglichkeiten in Deiner Gegend  hast...

Man sieht ja an diversen Abstimmungen schon, wie wenig sich Angler um Gesetze und Regeln von den eigenen Vereinen/Verbänden kümmern, sondern in der Praxis eher nach gesundem, anglerischen Menschenverstand agieren..

Würden das die Verbände einsehen und sich aus ihrem Elfenbeinturm da wieder in die Niederungen der anglerischen Praxis begeben, wäre ja schon viel gewonnen (und ich wesentlich ruhiger....)..

Solange aber die anglerfeindlichen Grundsätze des VDSF gelten und sich dann der DAV noch dahinter versammeln will und das so akzeptiert, solange kann ich mir die Arbeit sparen, da einen Unterschied bei Verbänden und Funktionären machen zu müssen..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Tu hier bitte nicht so, als ob du noch Zähne hättest!




Waf, wer bift du denn??

Das schlimme ist, es ist der einzige, den ich noch habe...

@Thomas

Ich könnte mir auch für sämtliche Gewässer Tages/Wochenkarten holen, aber so fische ich grad für insgesamt neunzig Steine in ganz Sachsen,SA und BRB und der Pool wird unangetastet bleiben, oder hast du da andere Informationen. Das du schlimmes befürchtest, ist mir klar, aber vielleicht wird ja auch bei euch eine ähnliche Regelung eingeführt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> der Pool wird unangetastet bleiben


Weiterträumen...

DAV und deren Landesverbände sind da so in der Minderheit, ebenfalls was die Besetzung im Präsidium und vor allem bei den Referenten angeht, dass nach der Auflösung des DAV weder dieser (logisch) noch die ehemaligen DAV-Landesverbände (auch logisch, komplett in der Minderheit) da irgendwas unternehmen könnten ..

Aber wie gesagt:
Mit dem Thema bin ich durch und habe eh schon akzeptiert, dass der DAV zu den Bedingungen, Grundsätzen und Regularien des VDSF in diesen übertritt - auch ohne irgendwas festzuschreiben vorher,.

Und es so nur noch einen bundesweiten VDSF gibt....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Lieber Thomas,

ich glaube Du kannst den Thread schliessen! Es ist alles gesagt und um das eigentliche Thema geht es schon lange nicht mehr!

Ich möchte jedoch als Schlußwort noch eines klarstellen: Ich habe niemals behauptet, dass ich mit allem was in den Verbänden entschieden und beschlossen wird, einverstanden bin. Ich habe lediglich erwähnt, dass es Entscheidungen gibt, wo man - um diese zu verstehen - alle Hintergründe kennen müsste. Ich habe jedoch den Eindruck, dass viele im AB - und damit meine ich nicht das AB Team! - ohne dieses Wissen Ihren Senf dazugeben, da sie sich durch bestimmte Entscheidungen in der Ausübung ihres Hobbies beschränkt sehen. Und teilweise werden hier Dinge vom Stapel gelassen, dass einem nur noch das große kopfschütteln bleibt...

Ich habe auch niemals behauptet, dass das AB Team eine falsche Einstellung zur gesamten Verbandspolitik hat, oder? Ich habe lediglich die einseitige Berichterstattung sowie das Aufnehmen und veröffentlichen von Informationen von in meinen Augen zum Teil zweifelhaften Informanten kritisiert!
Ich habe auch nie gefordert, dass das AB Team die Berichterstattung über die Verbandsarbeit einstellt! Des Weiteren habe ich nie behauptet, dass alle Organisationen ausschließlich positive Entscheidungen für Angler treffen. Ebensowenig habe ich behauptet, dass es in den Verbänden nicht um persönliche Eitelkeiten geht. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Verbände durch Angelprüfungen kein Geld verdienen. Es ist auch nicht in meinem Interesse, dass ich zur Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband gezwungen werde, da ich Vereinsmitglied bin. Und auch ich möchte meine (Zwangs-) Beiträge gut angelegt wissen, was leider häufig nicht der Fall ist!

Das nur mal als mein Schlusswort!

Allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## archie01 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, es ist der einzige, den ich noch habe...




Hallo
Der muß drinne bleiben , für Zahnschmerzen #h

Aber Spaß Beiseite, der VDSF (oder sein Nachfolger) wird über kurz oder lang die Gewässerpools , die es drüben ja lobenswerterweise noch gibt , ganz sicher gewinnoptimiert aufteilen. Der einzelne Angler wird dabei sicher keine Vorteile haben....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, die Welt würde sich weiter drehen. Das Abendland würde auch weiter existieren. Da gebe ich Dir recht...
> ...aber wie lange könnten wir unserem Hobby weiter nachgehen? Das weiß ich nicht, das weiß niemand!
> 
> Siehste...das weiss TROTZ Überreglementierung auch niemand.So what?
> ...



Du verwechselst jetzt gesunden Menschenverstand mit beschränktem Horizont.Letzteres ist zugegeben in D eine der wenigen Wachstumsbranchen|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du verwechselst jetzt gesunden Menschenverstand mit beschränktem Horizont.Letzteres ist zugegeben in D eine der wenigen Wachstumsbranchen|rolleyes


 
Was tust Du persönlich für unser Hobby, um gegen die "Wachstumsbranche" etwas zu unternehmen (außer hier im Forum "Phrasen" zu schwingen)?

Einem Großteil der Bevölkerung geht unser Hobby doch nur "am Arsch vorbei", weil sie nicht wissen, was wirklich am Wasser passiert! Und zitiere bitte nicht irgendeine 10 Jahre alte Studie/ Doktorarbeit von "Dr. Robert A."... Die Einstellung der Menschen zur Natur hat in den letzten 18 Monaten nämlich eine 180° Drehung vollzogen (Fukushima!). Und mal ehrlich, die meisten Nichtangler verdrehen schon die Augen, wenn sie hören das man einen lebendigen Wurm auf den Haken steckt... 

Das nur mal so und nicht nur spekulativ- eigene Erfahrung!


----------



## Carp-MV (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Einem Großteil der Bevölkerung geht unser Hobby doch nur "am Arsch  vorbei", weil sie nicht wissen, was wirklich am Wasser passiert!


Ja ne ist klar.....|kopfkrat|uhoh:
Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung würde es auch am Arsch vorbei gehen wenn wir die Fische mit Granaten aus dem Wasser bomben würden und jeder TV Sender davon berichten würde. Die meisten Menschen denken nur nach an sich selbst und fast niemanden juckt mehr das Leid eines anderen egal ob Tier oder Mensch, genauso ist die heutige Gesellschaft, nicht anders und das wird auch jeden Tag aufs neue bewiesen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar.....|kopfkrat|uhoh:
> Dem Großteil der Bevölkerung würde es auch am Arsch vorbei gehen wenn wir die Fische mit Granaten aus dem Wasser bomben würden und jeder TV Sender davon berichten würde. Die meisten Menschen denken nur nach an sich selbst und fast niemanden juckt mehr das Leid eines anderen egal ob Tier oder Mensch, genauso ist die heutige Gesellschaft, nicht anders und das wird auch jeden Tag aufs neue bewiesen....


 
[edit by Thomas9904]
Wir kümmern uns um das was um uns herum passiert und schauen auch über den Tellerrand. Wir interessieren uns für den und die anderen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Ihr werdet doch jetzt nicht persönlich werden wollen, oder??
Komplett unnötig und daneben...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> und der Pool wird unangetastet bleiben




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLhYIqiJlEA

|rolleyes


----------



## Carp-MV (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



> Ihr werdet doch jetzt nicht persönlich werden wollen, oder??
> Komplett unnötig und daneben...



Mein Beitrag hatte doch nichts persönliches oder hab ich was übersehen? |bigeyes


----------



## Wegberger (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Hallo zusammen,

leider hat Fisherbandits Beitrag von 14:12 Uhr denke ich das ganze Dilemma sehr gut dargestellt.



> Des Weiteren habe ich nie behauptet, dass alle Organisationen  ausschließlich positive Entscheidungen für Angler treffen. Ebensowenig  habe ich behauptet, dass es in den Verbänden nicht um persönliche  Eitelkeiten geht. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Verbände durch  Angelprüfungen kein Geld verdienen. Es ist auch nicht in meinem  Interesse, dass ich zur Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband gezwungen werde,  da ich Vereinsmitglied bin. Und auch ich möchte meine (Zwangs-)  Beiträge gut angelegt wissen, was leider häufig nicht der Fall ist!


Die Probleme sind bekannt - aber scheinen meiner Meinung einfach noch nicht weh genug zu tun.

Der "deutsche Michel" kann halt nicht aus seiner Haut raus.

Allerdings ist mir dann auch klar, dass jegliche Störung des geruhsamen Schlafes in dieser Rolle, eine erhebliche Verwerfung sein muss.

Ich denke, wenn man sich in diese Komfortebene begibt, dann hat man sein Recht an Kritik verwirkt.

Menschen die es nicht besser wissen, den kann ich ja noch "Blauäugigkeit" attestieren - aber so .... #q

Ist das dann nicht quasi Beihilfe zur den ganzen genannten Punkten ...insbesonders weil der TE ja so expliziet mit der Materie bekannt ist?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Oldschoool (15. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas,
> 
> ich glaube Du kannst den Thread schliessen! Es ist alles gesagt und um das eigentliche Thema geht es schon lange nicht mehr!



In diesem Sinne, ich denke der TE ist ein wenig zurückgerudert, nun hört sich das alles gar nicht mehr so gravierend an.

Das Deutschlandweit Verbände regieren, mit denen viele Angler nicht einverstanden sind haben wir hier nun ausgiebig Diskutiert.

Es geht im Prinzip nur um eines, ein vernünftiger Verband von Anglern für Angler. Klar kann mann es nicht jedem Angler recht machen, aber in den Grundfesten sollten schon Regelungen und Gesetze erarbeitet werden, welche *für* Angler entwickelt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> ich denke der TE ist ein wenig zurückgerudert,


 
Nein!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, ich denke der TE ist ein wenig zurückgerudert,



Glaube ich auch nicht. Dazu gehört eine gewisse Orientierung. Bestenfalls hin-und hergerudert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Liebes AB Redaktions Team,

beim Lesen dieses Schreiben 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249444

bin ich ein wenige errötet! Warum? Weil ich dieses Thema hier aufgemacht habe...

Hätte ich das Schreiben ein wenig früher gelesen, hätte ich niemals Kritik an der Art Eurer Berichterstattung geübt. Da aus dem Inhalt sehr deutlich hervorgeht aus welcher Richtung das Schreiben kommt, bin ich einfach nur noch entsetzt.

*Liebes AB Redaktions-Team,*

*ich entschuldige mich hiermit offiziell bei Euch für meine Kritik.* Ich bin lernfähig.

Ja, jetzt habe ich zurückgerudert...Auch dazu stehe ich. Ich kann nämlich Kritik üben, aber auch genauso gut zu meinen Fehlern stehen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg beim Aufzeigen von Mißständen in Verbänden und beim Verhalten von den entsprechenden Funktionären.

Im übrigen möchte ich nur eines noch klarstellen. Ich habe wirklich aus freien Stücken diesen Thread eröffnet und bin mit keinem Verband oder Funktionär verbändelt. 

Euch ein schönes Wochenende. Macht weiter so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Anglerboard.de und die Politik*

Leck mich am Arsxx - *Selten jemanden hier gelesen, der eine solche Größe besitzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bevor jetzt einer meint, Dich wegen "Umfallens" angreifen zu können, mach ich das hier dicht.

Ich bedanke mich nochmal für die Eröffnung des Themas - auch wenn kontrovers und hart diskutiert wird, können wir da doch immer wieder unsere Argumente anbringen..

Als Wecker wie schon gesagt - aufwachen muss halt jeder immer noch selber.

*Nochmal meinen größten Respekt für Deine Einstellung und Dein Posting, Fisherbandit1000!!!*


----------

